# Dulwich Hamlet: Transfer News for 2016/17 Season



## Lucy Fur (May 9, 2016)

Danny Waldrens the first to go in what will probably be a busy old summer. Not surprising really but a real shame.


----------



## Fingers (May 9, 2016)

> Would just like to wish Gavin and his managment the best of luck next season at dulwich hamlet as yesterday we parted company. Was so close to be an amazing season but just couldn't get over the finish line that's football for ya. But would also like to thank the fans for there unbelievable support this year throughout the whole campaign you would have to go a long way to find a better set of supporters at non league level. And I'm sure that gav and the boys will get dulwich to were they deserve to be as a club which is football league status. Thank you for everythink and good luck in the future


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Danny Waldrens the first to go in what will probably be a busy old summer. Not surprising really but a real shame.



Welling?


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 9, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Welling?


Don't know yet, he's just said he and the club have parted company.


----------



## StephenMac (May 9, 2016)

Clearly a great bloke and that's a very magnanimous statement from him.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 9, 2016)

A shame we have lost a very good player there and one of a few who always gave a 100%

He will obviously end up at a higher level than what we are.


----------



## Taper (May 9, 2016)

"Welling?"

Yes, but managing so far to hold back the tears


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2016)

Taper said:


> "Welling?"
> 
> Yes, but managing so far to hold back the tears



He is likely to go to welling. Goldberg owns the club now I think.


----------



## darryl (May 9, 2016)

Goldberg certainly manages Welling now, and said at the time he was looking to take the club over.


----------



## blueheaven (May 9, 2016)

Not at all surprised, but disappointed to see him go as I felt he was a terrific captain with a great attitude.

I think that his attitude towards the end of the season was particularly impressive - a lot of players in his situation would have gone in a huff and done the bare minimum until the end of the season, but he seemed to remain very eager to be involved and help the other players.


----------



## Scolly (May 9, 2016)

On and off the pitch he was class. Definitely a player I'd like to think told Gavin he was leaving and not the other way round.


----------



## the 12th man (May 9, 2016)

To bring in and hold on to the "quality" players they would have been put under contract so im sure it will be Gavin saying thank you and goodbye!


----------



## pettyboy (May 9, 2016)

Who knew that myself and the G Man would be playing in Waldren's last ever game in a Dulwich shirt...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 9, 2016)

Scolly said:


> On and off the pitch he was class. Definitely a player I'd like to think told Gavin he was leaving and not the other way round.





the 12th man said:


> To bring in and hold on to the "quality" players they would have been put under contract so im sure it will be Gavin saying thank you and goodbye!



Yes, I heard he was booted.

Totally agree with everything above: lovely bloke and one of the most professional players I've seen in football, let alone for Dulwich. It's a travesty that we never got the best out of him: he always seemed shackled and played out of position in our midfield and as a result we've lost a midfielder who played a vital part in a side that won the division above. He arrived a goalscoring, box-to-box engine and we deployed him as a guard dog type midfielder from day one. Such a bloody waste of a great player and a fantastic character.

Agree with Lucy Fur. I expect Moss, RMW and Sankofa to follow fairly soon, and Nelson, Scannell and Erskine must be sailing fairly close to the wind, too. Still think letting Moss go is equally as disastrous as letting Waldren go, but it feels inevitable. There's a couple of other regulars in the first team who are supposedly on Gav's bin list, but I don't want to name them on here, so I think this is going to be a tumultuous summer for all concerned.

 I hear on the grapevine that a few of the younger players will get bumped up to first team duties next season, after numerous ex-pros on hefty wages failed to step up to the plate, so maybe Mascoll, Cani and Mason will get a go in pre-season.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 10, 2016)

More importantly, with all these personnel changes it looks like it is going to be another busy pre-season of song-writing for the Rabble.


----------



## EDC (May 10, 2016)

And another season of players settling in.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 10, 2016)

Don't non-league teams pretty much all have a load of new players every single season? Even at lower league levels most players are on one year contracts these days and player turnover is pretty high. The idea that you have a stable team and add 2-3 players seems to be one for Premiership teams really. Certainly it applies to all the teams that finished above us this year so it's not a barrier to success at this level (or an excuse when you fail).


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 10, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Don't non-league teams pretty much all have a load of new players every single season? Even at lower league levels most players are on one year contracts these days and player turnover is pretty high. The idea that you have a stable team and add 2-3 players seems to be one for Premiership teams really. Certainly it applies to all the teams that finished above us this year so it's not a barrier to success at this level (or an excuse when you fail).


Except East Thurrock brought in three players and lost 6, two of which were amongst the transfer in's (i.e. on loan for a season) Compare this with Dulwich who had 9 coming in and 12 leaving.
Info from here:
East Thurrock United - Transfers 15/16 | Transfermarkt
Dulwich Hamlet FC - Transfers 15/16 | Transfermarkt


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 10, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Except East Thurrock brought in three players and lost 6, two of which were amongst the transfer in's (i.e. on loan for a season) Compare this with Dulwich who had 9 coming in and 12 leaving.
> Info from here:
> East Thurrock United - Transfers 15/16 | Transfermarkt
> Dulwich Hamlet FC - Transfers 15/16 | Transfermarkt



Fair point. Although I notice you've picked Thurrock rather than the top two: 
Hampton & Richmond Borough - Transfers 15/16 | Transfermarkt
Bognor Regis Town FC - Transfers 15/16 | Transfermarkt


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 10, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fair point. Although I notice you've picked Thurrock rather than the top two:
> Hampton & Richmond Borough - Transfers 15/16 | Transfermarkt
> Bognor Regis Town FC - Transfers 15/16 | Transfermarkt


Its definitively true that a lot, probably even most clubs operate with a lot of movement, but it doesn't have to be so. East Thurrock being a good example of that. And the idea of a stable team, and the benefits that potentially brings is something I'd definitively like to see. There was too much tinkering this season, and too much playing players out of position.


----------



## EDC (May 10, 2016)

That's quite an interesting site I've never seen before.  I noticed that two of the ETU outgoings were also loanees on the incoming list.


----------



## Spikey mikey (May 10, 2016)

What a top man, a departing player giving a nice statement like that, lot of players move on and not even a cherio. Let's hope u get an incoming player that's also hungry for the game and helps your beautiful Dulwich Hamlet FC to promotion next season. Just as I finish this reply on comes Enter The Sandman from Metallica on the radio, volume gotta be turned up lol.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 10, 2016)

Spikey mikey said:


> What a top man, a departing player giving a nice statement like that, lot of players move on and not even a cherio.



Yes absolutely. He played in the fans v club game on Saturday, when I'm sure he'd known he was off and I think a lot of players would have just refused to take part, and was still really enthusiastic, chatting to people etc. Whatever the situation with him as a player I think everyone would agree he's a top bloke.


----------



## Joe K (May 10, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> More importantly, with all these personnel changes it looks like it is going to be another busy pre-season of song-writing for the Rabble.



Oh great.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Clearly a great bloke and that's a very magnanimous statement from him.


He was certainly a lot more appreciative and generous to the fans than one person at the club I could think of.


----------



## Scolly (May 11, 2016)

editor said:


> He was certainly a lot more appreciative and generous to the fans than one person at the club I could think of.



When was the last time 'they' was seen acknowledging fans after a game?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 11, 2016)

.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2016)

EDC said:


> And another season of players settling in.


 Which would also have happened if Gavin had got the tin-tack, as you have suggested in the past!


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 11, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Which would also have happened if Gavin had got the tin-tack, as you have suggested in the past!


Not necessarily.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 11, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> More importantly, with all these personnel changes it looks like it is going to be another busy pre-season of song-writing for the Rabble.


Rather than making up songs in July about all the goals a new signing hasn't scored yet maybe we can just force the next box-to-box midfielder to live above an ancient pagan burial site.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Not necessarily.


 Not it's all hypothetical...but extremely likely.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 12, 2016)

Scolly said:


> On and off the pitch he was class. Definitely a player I'd like to think told Gavin he was leaving and not the other way round.


I'd like to think this too, but I'd be amazed if it wasn't the other way around.  He got sent off at Billericay and never appeared again after serving the subsequent suspension despite being named on the bench for most of those games. He appeared between the sending off and the suspension kicking in fourteen days later, so the dismissal can't have been the problem. I think his final appearance was in the Tooting disaster, so maybe something happened that night?

This was the player many of us expected to captain us to promotion, having done that for Bromley in the division above last year. To my eyes it looked like he was severely compromised by having to do a primarily defensive role in a two man central midfield for much of the season, when I'm sure he potentially had a lot more to offer.  Then when we started playing with three in midfield Dixon, James and Hibbert all moved ahead of him in the pecking order.  I'd have thought he'd have been the ideal man for an away play off final at somewhere like East Thurrock, but he didn't even get on the field at 1-3 down.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Totally agree with everything above: lovely bloke and one of the most professional players I've seen in football, let alone for Dulwich. It's a travesty that we never got the best out of him: he always seemed shackled and played out of position in our midfield and as a result we've lost a midfielder who played a vital part in a side that won the division above. He arrived a goalscoring, box-to-box engine and we deployed him as a guard dog type midfielder from day one. Such a bloody waste of a great player and a fantastic character.
> 
> Agree with Lucy Fur. I expect Moss, RMW and Sankofa to follow fairly soon, and Nelson, Scannell and Erskine must be sailing fairly close to the wind, too. Still think letting Moss go is equally as disastrous as letting Waldren go, but it feels inevitable. There's a couple of other regulars in the first team who are supposedly on Gav's bin list, but I don't want to name them on here, so I think this is going to be a tumultuous summer for all concerned.
> 
> I hear on the grapevine that a few of the younger players will get bumped up to first team duties next season, after numerous ex-pros on hefty wages failed to step up to the plate, so maybe Mascoll, Cani and Mason will get a go in pre-season.


We've become the Manchester United of the Isthmian League!  Biggest crowds, rich history, and a lot of big signings failing to live up to expectations or be integrated into an effective unit, while the best performances  come from younger and/or homegrown players.  (And a fifth place finish!)

Earlier in the season I doubled my modest weekly standing order for the 12th man fund when RMW and Moss joined, in response to the appeal for continuing donations, as these looked like the sort of signings that would fire us towards the championship.  Now I wonder why I bothered when they got left on the bench with little scope to make a contribution in the run in, while a teenager on loan (Akinyemi) and another youngster recruited from a smaller club in our division (Michael-Percil) started ahead of them.

It seems inconceivable that Moss and RMW would want to stay or that Sankofa and Erskine will be retained.  Nelson was a regular starter at right back, but personally I'd prefer his predecessor Michael Abnett, now at Merstham.  Scannell can still do a job; his best position is probably number 10 in a 4-2-3-1, which is where he started the season in good form, but then you have the problem of accommodating Carew in a two man central midfield where his partner has to do all the dirty work.  The most intriguing question is perhaps whether we'll want to keep Charlie Penny after he spent most of the season on loan at Merstham and scored 20 league goals from what can't have been more than 35 appearances.  Bizarrely the league website lists him as our player in its goalscorers chart:

Goal scorers - The Ryman Isthmian Football League

Some people may say "Hampton were paying more than us", but they came from a much lower starting point with a manager in his first full season at the club and having almost been relegated last year!  Same applies to Tonbridge.  Those teams clearly weren't paying peanuts, but they weren't blowing us out of the water like Margate last year.

In the first season back in the Premier I didn't really think about another promotion, I just enjoyed the ride and felt 6th place was an excellent achievement.  Last year it felt like Margate were clear favourites, whilst Maidstone with their big crowds were probably ready to take another step forward after Conference South approved 3G pitches.  This season it felt like _*our club*_ was ready to take that next step.  There was no other obvious favourite.  Staines fans talked up their chances after dropping from Conference South but ultimately finished nowhere.  It felt like all the elements were in place for Hamlet to win their first Isthmian Championship since 1949.  Established manager who always tookus a bit further each year; growing crowds, the biggest in the league; really impressive list of new recruits headed by the captain of last year's Conference South champions, and several good younger players with that extra season of Premier Division experience under their belts.  In the end we won precisely half our league matches, and that's never really going to be enough unless you draw most of the others; you're probably looking at needing 28-30 wins in a 46 match season, i.e. two thirds.  It's the list of teams we lost to that I can't quite get my head around:  only one defeat against the other sides in the top eight, but six against those in the bottom eight and four in the middle eight.  We might still have got over the line by winning the play offs, as Margate did last year, but even had that happened it would have masked an alarming number of shortcomings given the strength of our squad on paper.  I can't even think of many games where we were notably unlucky not to get an extra point or two.  Hampton away was the only one where I really felt pissed off and a bit cheated.  We outplayed them for much of the first half, but a weak referee allowed them to turn the game into an ugly scrap with their persistent niggling foul play; then having knocked us out of our stride they admittedly turned it on with some fine football in the middle part of the second half.  There were other games where outstanding goalkeeping denied us, but that's part of the game and Phil Wilson's done the same to enough other sides on our behalf.

In the end we got what we deserved, and I can't help thinking the competition will be stronger next season.  I don't thnk we'll get a much better chance to win the league than this year, and the chances are we'll need more than the 95 points won by this season's champions  to do it next time.


----------



## Joe K (May 12, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> The most intriguing question is perhaps whether we'll want to keep Charlie Penny after he spent most of the season on loan at Merstham and scored 20 league goals from what can't have been more than 35 appearances.



Charlie Penny is surely the small, blonde elephant in the room that was this season. Is he still our player? Will he want to return?


----------



## Paula_G (May 12, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> The most intriguing question is perhaps whether we'll want to keep Charlie Penny after he spent most of the season on loan at Merstham and scored 20 league goals from what can't have been more than 35 appearances. Bizarrely the league website lists him as our player in its goalscorers chart:
> 
> Goal scorers - The Ryman Isthmian Football League



Would guess this was because Charlie was on loan at Merstham through the season so once that was completed he reverted to being a Dulwich registered player in the eyes of the league. Not 100% sure but guess feasibly he could have played in the playoffs had Gavin so wished in much a similar way to Ahmed Deen & Ray Powell? As for Jacob Erskine think we may well have seen the last of him in a Dulwich shirt though never say never. Apparently got injured in his loan spell at Cray and did a disappearing act, Sad to think fans probably saw the best of him in preseason before that injury on the back pitch AstroTurf at Hayes & Yeading.


----------



## Paula_G (May 12, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Charlie Penny is surely the small, blonde elephant in the room that was this season. Is he still our player? Will he want to return?



Charlie is under contract to the Hamlet and because of his age would command a transfer fee from the club should someone else wish to sign him.


----------



## Luke Maggs (May 13, 2016)

Scannell has gone to Tonbridge...

Brother of former Crystal Palace star signs for Tonbridge Angels


----------



## StephenMac (May 13, 2016)

Luke Maggs said:


> Scannell has gone to Tonbridge...
> 
> Brother of former Crystal Palace star signs for Tonbridge Angels


That's one of my picks in the 'Few players who might stay' sweepstake gone.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 13, 2016)

Yeah I'd have said he was borderline. I thought he did pretty well - would have been happy enough to see him stay, but not too concerned to see him go.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 13, 2016)

Luke Maggs said:


> Scannell has gone to Tonbridge...
> 
> Brother of former Crystal Palace star signs for Tonbridge Angels



Thank Christ for that. Massive underperformer IMO. For the second time.



Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I'd have said he was borderline. I thought he did pretty well - would have been happy enough to see him stay, but not too concerned to see him go.



Rumour has it he was on £500 a week. He was nowhere near value for money. To put that in perspective, people like Kershaney and Vidal were on less than half that.


----------



## 3010 (May 13, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I'd have said he was borderline. I thought he did pretty well - would have been happy enough to see him stay, but not too concerned to see him go.



Yes he had some decent moments during the season but I always felt with his pedigree he should be better than he was. Too many times he'd beat a couple of players but then instead of having a shot, would either take another touch or pass to someone in a worse position and the opportunity would be lost. I preferred Roman Michael-Percil in the number 10 role as I thought he was a bit more dynamic, so hope we keep him.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 13, 2016)

3010 said:


> I preferred Roman Michael-Percil in the number 10 role as I thought he was a bit more dynamic, so hope we keep him.



Totally agree. Thought RM-P looked useful as a No. 10. He was far less effective when shunted out to the left.


----------



## blueheaven (May 13, 2016)

Thought his workrate was pretty good but there wasn't a huge amount of end product. Not massively bothered to see him go. I'd like to think we can attract better than either him or RMP for that role in the team.

Interesting that Tonbridge seem to be viewing him as a wide player, as I'd expect him to be even less effective on the wing.


----------



## SDE (May 13, 2016)

Phil. Expected. Still sad.


----------



## Scrooge (May 13, 2016)

SDE said:


> Phil. Expected. Still sad.



I honestly thought he might be kept for another season.

Gutted!


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 13, 2016)

Luke Maggs said:


> Scannell has gone to Tonbridge...
> 
> Brother of former Crystal Palace star signs for Tonbridge Angels


Fuckin' hell!


----------



## clog (May 13, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Thought his workrate was pretty good but there wasn't a huge amount of end product. Not massively bothered to see him go. I'd like to think we can attract better than either him or RMP for that role in the team.
> 
> Interesting that Tonbridge seem to be viewing him as a wide player, as I'd expect him to be even less effective on the wing.


He'll probably be about as effective as his brother. Not very.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 14, 2016)

Wilson's been released. Sad news. Great chap and a brilliant keeper.


----------



## Al Crane (May 14, 2016)

Absolutely gutted Phil's gone, especially after he said last weekend that if the management wanted him then he wanted to stay and play. Unless Phil's changed his mind, and based on his Facebook post it suggests he hasn't, then I can only assume that Gavin has other ideas and will (a) sign Preston on a permanent basis or (b) sign someone else or (c) tell Oshane that this is his big chance.

Amusing to think that my last time watching Phil was seeing him running off the pitch, over the barrier and straight to the ice-cream van!


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 14, 2016)

Phil will be a big miss. I know on paper Preston's the much better keeper, but with our leaky end of season defence it didn't seem quite so obvious. And Phil was one of the stronger connections between the pitch and the support, in spite of (or perhaps partly because of) him being in the lonely position of being up the other end, presumably getting dog's abuse about gay hipsters from the sacred guardians of football's authenticity.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 14, 2016)

Spoke to Phil last Sunday and he said he wants to be playing regularly. Gavin obviously has been honest and told him that he cannot guarantee that. Therefore,  he is free to seek a new club. He has not been released as the reality is that his registration just lapses at the end of the season along with all other non contract players,

The ones under contract are either offered new terms or told that they will not be getting a new contract. Obviously in the case of Waldren & Scannell that has happened. Would expect a few more yet not to have been offered new terms.

And finally,  not sure it will be Preston Edwards who ends up in goal as he usually plays at a higher level and lives some distance away. Absolutely convinced it won't be Oshane.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 14, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> And finally,  not sure it will be Preston Edwards who ends up in goal as he usually plays at a higher level and lives some distance away. Absolutely convinced it won't be Oshane.


Rob Tolfrey perhaps?  (Used to live at Addiscombe near East Croydon, not sure if he still does.)

Kingstonian: Tolfrey will take time over next move

Played for Gavin & Junior's original Hamlet Aspire Academy team c.2002-4, then had a season as our regular reserve keeper before linking up with Gavin & Junior again at Beckenham Town when they very nearly beat Maidstone to the Kent League championship in 2005/6.

At the start of this season I felt Phil Wilson may be a potential weak link, as I felt we had the strongest squad in the league, but probably not the best goalkeeper. Having said that, Phil was so well established at our club, and still delivered consistently excellent performances for two thirds of the season until an abrupt loss of form as the Spring Slump kicked in.

I think a lot of people do regard Rob Tolfrey as the best keeper in our league, and he certainly saved his team from a complete humiliation on Boxing Day. Main competition for his signature (if we might be interested ourselves) could come from Hampton, who are also looking for a new keeper after relying on a sequence of loan signings from League clubs in recent months, and whose manager Alan Dowson worked with Tolfrey at Kingstonian.

A real shame to see such a great servant as Phil leave though. Our best all-round keeper since Les Cleevely, who had three seasons around the turn of the century. Very composed and totally commanded his defence. Not as mobile or adventurous at coming beyond the six yard box as some modern keepers, but you never saw defenders going for the same ball as him, or him and a defender both leaving a ball. It's hard to recall us ever conceding as a result of a misunderstanding between Phil and a teammate. And he was a massive physical presence in facing down forwards in one-on-one situations; he must have made the goal look tiny to them. I especially remember his performance in the 1-1 draw at Maidstone in November 2014 when he repeatedly denied them as we came under intensive pressure, then saved a penalty after Terrell Forbes had been sent off.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 14, 2016)

Tolfrey would certainly make a Bognor game fun ;-) 

Really sad that Phil didn't get the opportunity for one last hurrah and get the send off he so deserved. Legend.


----------



## Poids (May 14, 2016)

Really sorry to see Wilson and Waldren depart, for their attitudes as much as their ability. Always the first to put their hands up if a performance had been lacking and seemed to genuinely care and contribute even if they weren't playing.


----------



## EDC (May 14, 2016)

I feel sorry for B.I.G


----------



## Dodger (May 14, 2016)

I'm absolutely gutted Phil's left as it means I have to stick to my promise of supporting the player and not the club and go and be a fan of his next club!

Don't you wish your teacher was Phil Wilson...


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 14, 2016)

Haven't the Ks fans suffered enough without us signing their player of the year?


----------



## StephenMac (May 14, 2016)

Tolfrey would be a fantastic signing but I'd be surprised if he doesn't go to Hampton. But, god yes, imagine how pissed off the Ks mob would be.


----------



## LocalMadMan (May 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> But, god yes, imagine how pissed off the Ks mob would be.



When aren't they pissed off? Give one of them a donut and I bet they notice the hole first!


----------



## SDE (May 15, 2016)

Nice phrase!


----------



## Matboy_Slim (May 15, 2016)

Gutted that Phil's gone... always gave his best and a great link between the team and the terraces


----------



## EDC (May 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Tolfrey would be a fantastic signing but I'd be surprised if he doesn't go to Hampton. But, god yes, imagine how pissed off the Ks mob would be.



Love that Head and Shoulders haircut.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 16, 2016)

I can understand the temptation of joining Hampton and playing a tier higher, but surely if Tolfrey wants a new challenge he should try keeping goal for Dulwich in late winter/early spring.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 16, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Haven't the Ks fans suffered enough without us signing their player of the year?


No.  And their best forward Andre McCollin has just signed for Tonbridge.  (Shame we couldn't have nicked him first!)


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 17, 2016)

Does anyone remember that striker that scored a hat trick for Canvey against us a couple of seasons ago? George Sykes? He was on loan from Barnet at the time and pretty much ripped us apart along with one or two fellas they had on loan from West Ham. Interestingly, I've just seen that he's been released by Dartford.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Phil will be a big miss. I know on paper Preston's the much better keeper, but with our leaky end of season defence it didn't seem quite so obvious. And Phil was one of the stronger connections between the pitch and the support, in spite of (or perhaps partly because of) him being in the lonely position of being up the other end, presumably getting dog's abuse about gay hipsters from the sacred guardians of football's authenticity.


I'll miss Phil too but his inconsistent form cost us too many games. One minute he'd make a brilliant save, the next he'd go on one of his bizarre goalmouth excursions. Lovely bloke though and I wish him all the best.


----------



## StephenMac (May 17, 2016)

Jack Dixon now.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 17, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Jack Dixon now.


oh for fucks sake. Do you know anymore about it?


----------



## StephenMac (May 17, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> oh for fucks sake. Do you know anymore about it?


He's tweeted, saying he can't commit to the new training schedule. He's gutted.


----------



## Luke Maggs (May 17, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> oh for fucks sake. Do you know anymore about it?



Jack's put a post on Twitter saying "due to the change in training schedule next season I'm unable to fully commit"


----------



## Luke Maggs (May 17, 2016)




----------



## StephenMac (May 17, 2016)

Dunno what the new training schedule is all about though.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 17, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Dunno what the new training schedule is all about though.


More days perhaps? How often do they train in any case.


----------



## StephenMac (May 17, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> More days perhaps? How often do they train in any case.


I assumed twice a week as standard.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 17, 2016)

Quite a lot of clubs train in the mornings now as they feel it gives them an advantage and also enables them to get young players from the pro game. It is a sort of part full time and it may be that is the model going forwards.


----------



## StephenMac (May 17, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Quite a lot of clubs train in the mornings now as they feel it gives them an advantage and also enables them to get young players from the pro game. It is a sort of part full time and it may be that is the model going forwards.


Interesting. Guess we'll find out soon enough but imagine that will have significant implications for a fair few of the remaining (as we understand it) players.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 17, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Interesting. Guess we'll find out soon enough but imagine that will have significant implications for a fair few of the remaining (as we understand it) players.



Isn't Matt Drage also a teacher? Can't imagine he's the only one of the others who'll struggle with that sort of arrangement either.


----------



## StephenMac (May 17, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't Matt Drage also a teacher? Can't imagine he's the only one of the others who'll struggle with that sort of arrangement either.


I fear so.


----------



## takkforalt (May 17, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't Matt Drage also a teacher? Can't imagine he's the only one of the others who'll struggle with that sort of arrangement either.


oh dear


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 17, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Quite a lot of clubs train in the mornings now as they feel it gives them an advantage and also enables them to get young players from the pro game. It is a sort of part full time and it may be that is the model going forwards.



Yeh I'd heard that we were going to be training 3 times a week next season. There was even a rumour going round at the play off final from an old player of ours that we were going full time next season, but I assume he's either incorrect or something's been lost in translation.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 17, 2016)

I think there will be some players that cannot commit to it but are retained and that they will still train one evening session with those that usually train during the day.


----------



## blueheaven (May 17, 2016)

Sad to see Phil and Dixon go - two of the real hard workers in the team who always seemed to have the right attitude.

At this stage I actually find it quite hard to think who _will_ be here next season. Assuming Edwards isn't sticking around and Oshane isn't yet first team material, we're without a goalkeeper. Looking at the defence, any chance of Pinnock hanging around for another season? Would hope that we'd hang on to Drage and Brown. Not so sure on Nelson, and Sankofa must surely be away. Dixon, Scannell and Waldren already gone from midfield - will Carew stay on? Then there are guys like Sow, Yiga and Beaney who barely played. Kevin James will still be here but another year older. Would think we'll want to keep Michael-Persil and Clunis, but that RMW and Moss will be off and Akinyemi goes back to Stevenage. Charlie Penny is one I'd love to see with us next season but not convinced that will happen. Would also like to see more youngsters get a chance next season (is Josh Fernandez still with the club?).

Feels like there's a massive job ahead for Gavin over the next couple of months!


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2016)

Looks like a case of a lot of youth coming through, less commitments.


----------



## Dodger (May 17, 2016)

What ever happened to Fernandez?


----------



## Al Cunningham (May 17, 2016)

Kingstonian have announced the signing of Ryan Moss


----------



## 3010 (May 17, 2016)

Moss the latest to exit: Ryan Moss - News - Kingstonian FC


----------



## Joe K (May 17, 2016)

Well now, I wonder who's going to score in both games next season as Kingstonian double us.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 17, 2016)

3010 said:


> Moss the latest to exit: Ryan Moss - News - Kingstonian FC


Nice to read about it on the kingstonian website. weirdly, according to ours you wouldn't know anyone had left


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 17, 2016)

3010 said:


> Moss the latest to exit: Ryan Moss - News - Kingstonian FC



Gutted.

What a fucking waste of time and talent.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 17, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Well now, I wonder who's going to score in both games next season as Kingstonian double us.



I don't know. Who's in goal for them at the moment?


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2016)

Only a couple of songs left now.


----------



## Scolly (May 17, 2016)

....... Dulwich Aspire FC


----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 17, 2016)

EDC said:


> Only a couple of songs left now.


Innit.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 17, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nice to read about it on the kingstonian website. weirdly, according to ours you wouldn't know anyone had left


That's because the club has not announced its retained list in terms of those who were on contract.. Players who are non contract can go anywhere they like as their registration lapses at the end of the season.


----------



## Matboy_Slim (May 18, 2016)

Wasn't "a change in training schedules" a significant contributory factor reason to Drage leaving K's last season?


----------



## Scutta (May 18, 2016)

oh well, probably better back at a hipster club like k's with that beard...


----------



## Pink Panther (May 18, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Well now, I wonder who's going to score in both games next season as Kingstonian double us.


He never scored against us the last time he was with Kingstonian.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 18, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Does anyone remember that striker that scored a hat trick for Canvey against us a couple of seasons ago? George Sykes? He was on loan from Barnet at the time and pretty much ripped us apart along with one or two fellas they had on loan from West Ham. Interestingly, I've just seen that he's been released by Dartford.


Sykes was on fire in that game.  I noticed he was at Dartford during last season and assumed he was on loan from Barnet.  Looked like the type of big, mobile number 9 who would be a good fit for our team, but his career seems to have been on a downward curve in recent years:

2013:  Hunt on for Barnet star George Sykes
2015:  Dartford FC striker George Sykes explains why he joined the club following his departure from League 2 Barnet

I wonder whether there may be a chance of getting Dipo Akinyemi on a long term loan from Stevenage if he's not regarded as immediate first team material?  He's a good fit for us, but fairly raw.  As well as playing in Stevenage's first team early this season I understand he had an underwhelming loan spell at Aldershot in Conference National last Autumn/Winter.

Whilst we could have got more out of Ryan Moss, I regard him a rather functional and efficient sort of centre forward who will get goals in a functional and efficient team.  There isn't much flair or sparkle about his game.  The way we play doesn't really accommodate an out-and-out finisher who contributes little outside the box.  At the time we signed him people said we needed a 20+ goals a season striker, but at that point we'd scored 46 league goals in our first twenty games, with Carew the top scorer on 7 and six others on 4, 5 or 6.  If seven different players can contribute 37 goals in less than half a season I'd say it doesn't really matter if no single player is challenging for the golden boot, and if the team as a whole needs to score more than that there must be something seriously wrong further back!


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 18, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Sykes was on fire in that game.  I noticed he was at Dartford during last season and assumed he was on loan from Barnet.  Looked like the type of big, mobile number 9 who would be a good fit for our team, but his career seems to have been on a downward curve in recent years:
> 
> 2013:  Hunt on for Barnet star George Sykes
> 2015:  Dartford FC striker George Sykes explains why he joined the club following his departure from League 2 Barnet
> ...


If Gavin makes just one signing this year, it should be you on to the coaching team  Your tactical awareness and encyclopedic knowledge of seemingly every player in the league and where they are playing never ceases to amaze!


----------



## the 12th man (May 18, 2016)

Well Havant are splashing the money, they have nicked Prior from Bognor!


----------



## Luke Maggs (May 18, 2016)

SLP deputy sports editor is saying that Preston is out of contract at Ebbsfleet and Gavin wants to make him first choice keeper next season.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 18, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> If Gavin makes just one signing this year, it should be you on to the coaching team  Your tactical awareness and encyclopedic knowledge of seemingly every player in the league and where they are playing never ceases to amaze!


It's easy to theorise about where things are going wrong on paper when your own theories are never put to the test!  (On paper I thought we had the squad to win this league back in August.)  Looking at the sort of seasons some of our big players had and the way they ended up looking like spare parts, e.g. Moss, Waldren, I do sometimes wonder how closely Gavin watches these players before signing them, or are other people recommending them and saying "we can get Danny Waldren/Ryan Moss, he's available if we approach him", or are they being touted to us by agents?

Incidentally Bognor centre back Craig Robson has gone to Dagenham and it looks like Jason Prior has gone to Havant & Waterloovile for more money, so we're not the only top side losing players:

Jason Prior gone as well? | "UNOFFICIAL" Bognor FC

As for our own squad, the three players I'd most like to keep (in this order) are Pinnock, Clunis and Drage.  We're just not going to get a comparable centre back to Ethan Pinnock unless we're extremely lucky; Nyren Clunis is very consistent for a winger, it's unusual to have a winger who has so few poor or quiet games.  Ideally he'd have a better left foot, but if so would probably have long since had an offer he couldn't refuse from a higher league club.  Matt Drage is an ideal centre back partner for Ethan; solid in defence and confident running the ball upfield and passing it.  

It's a bit worrying that so few other players look like essential personnel who really must be kept. Jordan Brown did well enough at left back - it's unfortunate that he got injured in the middle of the season, then had to come back just as the 'Spring Slump' set in.  Jordan Hibbert is a good club man who can fill at least four different positions (full back or winger on either side) to a good standard, and you need one or two players like that in a successful side.  Carew polarises opinions:  personally I think you have to shape the whole core of the team around him to get the best out of him, and that didn't really happen this season, and I'm not sure it's the best way forward.  Rhys Murrell-Williamson was fantastic in his first two months or so, but contributed so little after the turn of the year it's hard to make a strong case for retaining him.  Kevin James will presumably still be around, but he seemed to have gone into semi-retirement as a player until the wheels fell off and he was recalled for his experience and onfield leadership.  I never saw Charlie Penny play for Merstham during his lengthy loan spell there, so I've really no idea whether he would be worth retaining.

So it looks like another major rebuilding job with a lot of new faces, and as the calibre of player we now need to move forward will want the security of a contract, we can't afford to get it wrong again by signing several major players who turn out to be unsuitable.

Frazer Shaw has been released by Leyton Orient:

Leyton Orient: Mathieu Baudry among eight players to leave League Two club


----------



## Scolly (May 18, 2016)

It would be interesting to see *if* players are being asked to train for more days, during the day or becoming more full-time. 

What affect would this have on the playing budget?

 - will players be expected to be paid more (especially if this results in players loosing ££ or even their full time job altogether)?
-  will the management team be given a bigger budget which in-turn increases the running costs of the club?

-  if the playing budget doesn't increase will this mean........

a much smaller squad ?
reliance on more Aspire players ?
This could be a huge step for the club, especially given the proposal for eventual fan ownership, a decision on the football side of the club cannot not be taken lightly.  

We could be inheriting a club / ground that would not be financially viable for us to maintain!!!  

Could we become too reliant on Aspire players, what would happen to the club if Gavin et al and the club parted company?


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 18, 2016)

Scolly said:


> It would be interesting to see *if* players are being asked to train for more days, during the day or becoming more full-time.
> 
> What affect would this have on the playing budget?
> 
> ...


What I've heard is that is going to be a move towards daytime (morning) training three times a week. For those players with jobs, (Phil was a teacher, as is Matt Drage) this is not going to be viable.

Mainly youngsters will have the available time / possible lack of financial burden.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 18, 2016)

Scolly said:


> This could be a huge step for the club, especially given the proposal for eventual fan ownership, a decision on the football side of the club cannot not be taken lightly.
> 
> We could be inheriting a club / ground that would not be financially viable for us to maintain!!!



I can't really see that's much of an issue tbh as long as they're not putting debt on the club to pay for it. Playing costs are short term, quite flexible and can be linked to income. I'd assume given the current gates the playing budget is higher than it was when crowds were much lower. If it turns out crowds go down and costs aren't covered then you cut the playing budget and go back to a shorter training schedule or cheaper players. Given the short term contracts and high player turnover that's pretty easily done - the team might not be so good  and you might end up back in the Isthmian South but it's not a threat to the clubs existence in terms of financial viability.  

Any long term financial agreements or any issues built in to the fabric of the new ground are the relevant issues.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 18, 2016)

My view (and not based on any knowledge) is that I believe quite a few players don't have regular work anyway, especially the younger ones. The reality is that you can get young, hungry players training to the possible new schedule that are actually cheaper than the older part time players who have been around the block. Think there will still be some players who are retained that cannot do the new schedule but are essential to the team.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> My view (and not based on any knowledge) is that I believe quite a few players don't have regular work anyway, especially the younger ones. The reality is that you can get young, hungry players training to the possible new schedule that are actually cheaper than the older part time players who have been around the block. Think there will still be some players who are retained that cannot do the new schedule but are essential to the team.



So how does that work? Would people like Drage who can't do the morning schedule, just train on the Tues & Thurs evenings as usual and the core of the side would train separately in the mornings?


----------



## Al Crane (May 18, 2016)

Jordan Brown has gone to Welling.


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2016)

Gavin will play his cards pretty close to his chest as regards new signings, that has always been the case and is unlikely to change. Incidentally Jordan Brown has become the latest to leave signing up for Welling United.

In regards to the ASPIRE Academy this is core part of the new stadium, creating a sporting hub for them at the new Champion Hill. This would be regardless of whether Gavin is manager of the first team or not..


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> So how does that work? Would people like Drage who can't do the morning schedule, just train on the Tues & Thurs evenings as usual and the core of the side would train separately in the mornings?


Bit of a theoretical question to ask on here. The answer to that would have to come from Gavin.


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2016)

Additionally Danny Waldren and Mitchell Nelson have signed for Welling United


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2016)

Al Crane said:


> Jordan Brown has gone to Welling.



Can't say I'm surprised. I know Brown's lack of fitness/constant injuries were wearing thin with Gav et al.

I am surprised that he's gone up a division. Thought he went off the boil during our traditional spring slump and I didn't think he really looked too good for our division. Then again, left footed left backs are always in demand so perhaps Welling are just happy to get a player in who did OK last season.


----------



## StephenMac (May 18, 2016)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2016)

Oh c'mon. How on earth has Nelson gone up a division?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2016)

... Then again if Michael Kamara can win the Premier Division, I suppose anything can happen.


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2016)

Come on Kamara had more splinters up his backside from the Hampton bench than he did minutes on the pitch during the campaign!


----------



## Scutta (May 18, 2016)

I assume this is part of a swap deal/agreement for Xav? Please?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2016)

Scutta said:


> I assume this is part of a swap deal/agreement for Xav? Please?



Given how many DHFC games he was at last season, I wouldn't be surprised if you were far from the truth there...


----------



## the 12th man (May 18, 2016)

My interest turns to who will be brought in now a clearout has taken place. Some of our most consistent players are still with us. Just watch this space for the signings........


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 18, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> My interest turns to who will be brought in now a clearout has taken place. Some of our most consistent players are still with us. Just watch this space for the signings........



Surely the clearout hasn't finished yet? Sankofa and Erskine can't survive? Has Sow been packed off, too?

Totally agree though, it'll be interesting to see who he brings in. This is a massive rebuilding job. We need several players throughout the side.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 18, 2016)

I don't think Gav will lose any sleep over those that have departed. Our most exciting teams have traditionally been made up of young, quick exciting players and I see this as a move back to that. As for Xavier I don't think you'll find him in Pink n Blue next season.

Griff is right, Gavin will play his cards close to his chest so patience will be needed.


----------



## the 12th man (May 18, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Surely the clearout hasn't finished yet? Sankofa and Erskine can't survive? Has Sow been packed off, too?
> 
> Totally agree though, it'll be interesting to see who he brings in. This is a massive rebuilding job. We need several players throughout the side.



Some players noone wants!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 18, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nice to read about it on the kingstonian website. weirdly, according to ours you wouldn't know anyone had left


 Trust me...it's not down to the volunteers who update the website....


----------



## SDE (May 18, 2016)

Calm down everyone. It's the middle of May. Plenty of time to put a team together and pick the right players. And I hope this season we do just that - take our time and only jump in with contracts when we're totally sure. I'm usually an optimist and therefore quite like the new (alleged) approach by Gav I'm reading about on here. Young hungry players, hopefully a few more in the pro-on-loan Dipo mode training 3 times a week, plus a few from Aspire, forming the bulk of our team, with more experienced old-guard to come in and steer the ship and make it sparkle. Who knows eh. Last season's strategy really didn't work so he's gotta shake it up. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SDE (May 18, 2016)

PS - I say all this knowing we still have Pinnock and Clunis. For now. If that changes I'll be proper gutted.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 18, 2016)

shes gone shes gone .... I'd pay the devil to replace her


----------



## EDC (May 18, 2016)

SDE said:


> Calm down everyone. It's the middle of May. Plenty of time to put a team together and pick the right players. And I hope this season we do just that - take our time and only jump in with contracts when we're totally sure. I'm usually an optimist and therefore quite like the new (alleged) approach by Gav I'm reading about on here. Young hungry players, hopefully a few more in the pro-on-loan Dipo mode training 3 times a week, plus a few from Aspire, forming the bulk of our team, with more experienced old-guard to come in and steer the ship and make it sparkle. Who knows eh. Last season's strategy really didn't work so he's gotta shake it up. I'm looking forward to it.


Me too.  It'll be interesting to see if he's a better manager than last season with his youngsters.


----------



## blueheaven (May 19, 2016)

So Welling are basically Dulwich Hamlet Reserves now, right?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 19, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> So Welling are basically Dulwich Hamlet Reserves now, right?


A tri-club agreement.

Merstham > Dulwich Hamlet > Welling


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 19, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Trust me...it's not down to the volunteers who update the website....


I do, and I've nothing but respect for all the volunteers who contribute to and update the website. My point was the 'management' seem happy that this information comes to light through twitter feeds, rumours, and official statements from other clubs, rather than any official statement from themselves. It may be Gavin's way, and others may disagree with me, but I think thats a bit shoddy.
But definately no slur intended towards the volunteers who do the site.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 19, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> So Welling are basically Dulwich Hamlet Reserves now, right?


 No welling are Dulwich Rejects FC


----------



## Christian Burt (May 19, 2016)

It's hard to fathom how Mitchell Nelson can go up a division.

I'm quite excited about this new approach with regard to training increasing etc. The only player I'm sad to see depart is Phil Wilson - and that's more through sentiment.
The many who have gone out the Exit door - they don't have much upside in terms of getting better; they are what they are - solid/usually above average Non-league and well paid.

Can Welling be kind and give us Vidal back please!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 19, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> It's hard to fathom how Mitchell Nelson can go up a division.
> 
> I'm quite excited about this new approach with regard to training increasing etc. The only player I'm sad to see depart is Phil Wilson - and that's more through sentiment.
> The many who have gone out the Exit door - they don't have much upside in terms of getting better; they are what they are - solid/usually above average Non-league and well paid.
> ...


Moving to Welling is a step up based solely on the leagues in which the two teams play. In every other way, it's a step down.


----------



## AndyDHFC (May 19, 2016)

Um ... I hate to have to point out the obvious but the league we play in is really the only basis on which to judge whether it's a step up for a player or not. You might argue the toss around playing time I suppose but I don't detect that's what you're doing!


----------



## 3010 (May 19, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Tolfrey would be a fantastic signing but I'd be surprised if he doesn't go to Hampton. But, god yes, imagine how pissed off the Ks mob would be.


Tolfrey's decided to stick with Kingstonian for next season: Ten Agree to Remain With K`s


----------



## liamdhfc (May 19, 2016)

His name has not come up in any conversations I've had so guess he wasn't our first choice option anyway.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 19, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> .Can Welling be kind and give us Vidal back please!



Can Welling be kind and take a few more bang average players off our hands, please?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 19, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> His name has not come up in any conversations I've had so guess he wasn't our first choice option anyway.



That's a shame. I'd rather him than Preston. Then again, I don't know what Tolfrey does for a job so maybe the training schedule would be an issue.


----------



## Paul's Brother (May 19, 2016)

I totally get Goldberk coming in for Waldo, he was his captain at Brommers for a number of seasons and the partnership only broke up because when they got Conference National he couldn't commit due to work. With Welling in Conf South he is in the same boat as he was last season he was at Brommers.

As for the other two neither Nelson or Brown have a history with him and clearly not based on scouting either of them playing for us!


----------



## Paul's Brother (May 19, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Can Welling be kind and take a few more bang average players off our hands, please?



Yes please come and get Sankofa & RMW


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> My view (and not based on any knowledge) is that I believe quite a few players don't have regular work anyway, especially the younger ones. The reality is that you can get young, hungry players training to the possible new schedule that are actually cheaper than the older part time players who have been around the block. Think there will still be some players who are retained that cannot do the new schedule but are essential to the team.


Players' other occupations sometimes get mentioned in programme profiles and newspaper interviews.  A lot of them are on college courses, or have football coaching roles (possibly part-time), or maybe other part-time of flexible working hours jobs as well as playing 'part-time' football.  Danny Waldren is a removal man, Ryan Moss is a mortuary pathologist, Wilson & Drage are schoolmasters, RMW works for a family business at Shepherd Bush, Sankofa coaches at Webbedfeet United's Academy, Carew is a chauffeur.  The days when our players were bank clerks, electricians or BT engineers seem to be gone.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Can't say I'm surprised. I know Brown's lack of fitness/constant injuries were wearing thin with Gav et al.
> 
> I am surprised that he's gone up a division. Thought he went off the boil during our traditional spring slump and I didn't think he really looked too good for our division. Then again, left footed left backs are always in demand so perhaps Welling are just happy to get a player in who did OK last season.


He also lives at Southend-on-Sea, so an easier commute for him.  The way the departures of Brown & Nelson were worded in the club's press release ("Jordan Brown & Mitchell Nelson were both offered deals by Welling United that we could not compete with . . .") suggests that they would have been retained had they wanted to stay.

We've probably reached the stage now where we* can* land a better and younger goalkeeper than Wilson if we want to, so best to grasp the nettle and thank him for his wonderful service.  (Obviously if he'd been happy to stay as cover I'm sure that would have been mutually acceptable.)  Preston Edwards sounded pretty enthusiastic about playing for us when interviewed in the Non League Paper before the play off final and given the chance to settle into a rebuilt side during pre-season (as opposed to being brought in as a firefighting measure in February) would be good enough IMO.  (Rob Tolfrey has now re-signed for Kingstonian according to a statement on their website, so he won't be going to us or Hampton or anywhere else now.)  

I still feel Waldren was worth keeping and that we could have got a lot more out of him, but if the manager has decided to go down another route that's his prerogative.  Otherwise none of the players who have gone so far should be too difficult to replace *on this season's form,* so it's really only a decision on whether to gamble on them doing better next season or finding someone else instead.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I still feel Waldren was worth keeping and that we could have got a lot more out of him, but if the manager has decided to go down another route that's his prerogative.



I think the thing with Waldren was that the team, and particularly the midfield, looked a bit leaderless during the annual spring collapse and that ultimately Kevin James had to come back in to turn that around. As a player he might have done better in a different formation but I think he was brought in as a leader as much as anything so I'd imagine that marked his card a bit.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 19, 2016)

Paul's Brother said:


> Yes please come and get Sankofa & RMW



Harsh on RMW.  I thought he was good when he was on the pitch - but for whatever reason was never given enough game time.  Clunis and RMW on both wings was a nightmare for defenders, they couldn't afford to double up on either of them and they really stretched the defence.  I don't have any stats to back this up, but I feel like we were doing a lot better when we were playing both of them at the same time, before RMW was dropped.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> Harsh on RMW.  I thought he was good when he was on the pitch - but for whatever reason was never given enough game time.  Clunis and RMW on both wings was a nightmare for defenders, they couldn't afford to double up on either of them and they really stretched the defence.  I don't have any stats to back this up, but I feel like we were doing a lot better when we were playing both of them at the same time, before RMW was dropped.


In fairness to Gavin, RMW was dropped for a reason.   In some of the games back in the Autumn Clunis & RMW on the flanks together made us unplayable for many opponents, but he just stopped performing to the same level as earlier in the season for whatever reason.  If we can get him back to that level I'm sure we'd all like to keep him, but the manager is probably best placed to evaluate the chances of that happening.


----------



## NPDHFC (May 19, 2016)

On top of that I'm under the impression his timekeeping was a little slack, which isn't something I imagine impressed Gav too much...


----------



## takkforalt (May 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> In fairness to Gavin, RMW was dropped for a reason.   In some of the games back in the Autumn Clunis & RMW on the flanks together made us unplayable for many opponents,* but he just stopped performing to the same level as earlier in the season for whatever reason*.  If we can get him back to that level I'm sure we'd all like to keep him, but the manager is probably best placed to evaluate the chances of that happening.



Periscope til the wee hours on nights before matches/training.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 19, 2016)

Indeed


----------



## Dodger (May 19, 2016)

I was going to make this point about the so called king of periscope, and the fact he always just seemed to give zero fucks about the outcome of the game.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 19, 2016)

NPDHFC said:


> On top of that I'm under the impression his timekeeping was a little slack, which isn't something I imagine impressed Gav too much...



He also missed the team coach for the play off final, which is hardly an inspiring display of commitment and focus.


----------



## blueheaven (May 19, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> He also missed the team coach for the play off final, which is hardly an inspiring display of commitment and focus.



There was an interview with him a while back where he accepted lateness had been an issue and he'd had a few fines - something to do with him being based on the other side of London and working in his dad's restaurant, I seem to remember?

There was a game last season where I was in the ground early and saw him arriving when the rest of the team were already out on the pitch warming up.

Personally though I think he's a terrific player and it's a pity we didn't get to see much of that after his first month or so. After his first few games I was convinced he was the final-piece-in-the-jigsaw signing that would win us the league. Funny how things turn out.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2016)

Yes it's a real shame if his attitude is the problem. I think he's possibly the most exciting player we've had since Erhun when playing well. I'd still like to see him given another go next year to see if he can get his initial form back but I don't think Gavin is too tolerant of players not acting properly.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes it's a real shame if his attitude is the problem. I think he's possibly the most exciting player we've had since Erhun when playing well. I'd still like to see him given another go next year to see if he can get his initial form back but I don't think Gavin is too tolerant of players not acting properly.


I find it interesting that the players who come through the Aspire Academy and get as far as establishing a first team place with the Hamlet seem to have an exemplary attitude and ethos towards playing the game and playing for our club, right down to never getting sent off or suspended.  If we had a whole squad with the commitment and attitude of Ethan & Nyren we'd be looking forward to playing in Conference South next season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I find it interesting that the players who come through the Aspire Academy and get as far as establishing a first team place with the Hamlet seem to have an exemplary attitude and ethos towards playing the game and playing for our club, right down to never getting sent off or suspended.  If we had a whole squad with the commitment and attitude of Ethan & Nyren we'd be looking forward to playing in Conference South next season.



Yes. Although I'm not sure whether that's because the academy instils that attitude in them, or that those who don't have it get chucked out before they get anywhere near the team. Probably a bit of both.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 19, 2016)

It's just occured to me that RMW was under contract, wasn't he? If he was, it looks like we're keeping him or that we've certainly made an offer to keep him, because he's not one of the players listed as not being offered new terms on Liam's post on the website.

Totally agree with PP's post above. He stopped playing anywhere near the levels he was initially playing at after a couple of months. His performance at the Tooting fuck up spectacular was nothing short of embarrassing (he, of course, wasn't the only one) and unless they've renegotiated his terms he is one of the highest paid players in the squad. We seem to be paying a lot of money for someone who, for most of the time, performed no better than your average Isthmian winger.

The 'he lives on the other side of London' thing doesn't wash with me either. As PP pointed out Jordan Brown lived in a differrnt county and, to the best of my knowledge, he managed to turn up on time for games and play off finals.

Christ on a bike: how have we let Waldren and Wilson go and kept someone who couldn't be arsed to get out of bed in time for the play off final?!

Given the radio silence on Carew, I'm assuming we've kept him as well. So that's one inconsistent and unprofessional winger and a midfielder that called a supporter an 'old cunt' when they dared to question the team's performance. As far as I know, no apology was ever given. 

I can't say I'm rushing to jot down my details on the season ticket form.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes. Although I'm not sure whether that's because the academy instils that attitude in them, or that those who don't have it get chucked out before they get anywhere near the team. Probably a bit of both.


There do seem to be a few gifted Academy products who fall by the wayside - but then they have to be replaced with older players from elsewhere who still don't quite meet those high standards!  I'm sure Kershaney Samuels could still have done a better job than one or two of this season's new recruits.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I find it interesting that the players who come through the Aspire Academy and get as far as establishing a first team place with the Hamlet seem to have an exemplary attitude and ethos towards playing the game and playing for our club, right down to never getting sent off or suspended.  If we had a whole squad with the commitment and attitude of Ethan & Nyren we'd be looking forward to playing in Conference South next season.



Very true this. Kershaney's a good example, too. Very mild mannered and polite and when you speak to him he always refers to DHFC by 'us' or 'we'. Mascoll's always polite, as well.

I wonder if we might resign Kershaney. I know he's fairly local and whenever I saw him for Merstham he seemed to have been playing well. I'd much rather him at right back than Mitchell.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> It's just occured to me that RMW was under contract, wasn't he? If he was, it looks like we're keeping him or that we've certainly made an offer to keep him, because he's not one of the players listed as not being offered new terms on Liam's post on the website.
> 
> The 'he lives on the other side of London' thing doesn't wash with me either. As PP pointed out Jordan Brown lived in a differrnt county and, to the best of my knowledge, he managed to turn up on time for games and play off finals.


I recall a newspaper interview in which RMW mentioned getting stuck in traffic driving from Shepherd's Bush.  I suggest Overground from Shepherd's Bush to Clapham Junction then change for Denmark Hill might make for a smoother journey - £1.50 each way on an Oystercard if you swipe on the pink reader at CJ.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Very true this. Kershaney's a good example, too. Very mild mannered and polite and when you speak to him he always refers to DHFC by 'us' or 'we'. Mascoll's always polite, as well.
> 
> I wonder if we might resign Kershaney. I know he's fairly local and whenever I saw him for Merstham he seemed to have been playing well. I'd much rather him at right back than Mitchell.


Gavin latterly seemed to regard Kershaney as a midfielder, rather than the full back who initially broke into the team in the promotion season.  Still think he could have offered more than Sow in that role for instance.

I didn't hear anything about how well Mascoll, Fernandes and Oshane fared in their loan spells with D1 sides.  I Can't help thinking we might have done better to keep the first two and use them from the bench rather than staffing the bench entirely with older players.  Mascoll definitely ought to be a contender for a place in our squad if he's continued to make reasonable progress.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Mascoll definitely ought to be a contender for a place in our squad if he's continued to make reasonable progress.



I don't know. I was told he was marked out of the fans v club match by Danny.

Granted it was Danny that said that but...


----------



## G Man (May 19, 2016)

RMW certainly didn't show any real talent from late January onwards when I returned so I'll have to take everybodies word that he was that good prior to new year. Again, I wasn't around when Kershaney Samuels left but it seemed somewhat curious. Even Billy Crook going 2 years ago. He's been up and around the top 6/7 with other clubs. I certainly only witnessed an embarrassing capitulation from February onwards with a bit of resistance only provided by the consistency of Clunis, Hibbert and a fit Pinnock and late additions of Percil, Edwards and Dipo. I have no affinity with this team so not sad to see many of them go but for you full timers it may be different.


----------



## G Man (May 19, 2016)

I'm not surprised to see many of them go. As long as Hibbert stays I'm happy with that just so that I can lord it over him. Seems that with a lot of players leaving to go to a league above that Gavin convinced them we'd be promoted within a season. Maybe some 'fancy Dan's' were convinced we'd walk it. We didn't. Goodbye.


----------



## Scutta (May 19, 2016)

G Man said:


> Billy Crook


just this


----------



## Christian Burt (May 19, 2016)

Absolutely love Billy Crook. 
Considering he started at Spurs, it probably also takes a bit of time to get used to the non league game. Mentally and physically I feel he would be perfect, he's better than Carew, Dixon and Waldren imo.


----------



## Dodger (May 19, 2016)

Crook was at Palace wasn't he?


----------



## G Man (May 19, 2016)

Signing Crook would be a steal. Letting him go was daylight robbery. Some of the money players in his place were earning was daylight robbery. I'll get my coat...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 19, 2016)

G Man said:


> Signing Crook would be a steal. Letting him go was daylight robbery. Some of the money players in his place were earning was daylight robbery. I'll get my coat...



Totally agree with the pro-Crook sentiment and don't get your coat G Man because letting him go was foolish. It was nice to see a player who could move the ball about quickly and accurately and stilll get stuck in at the same time. I always think the same of Tommy Kavanagh. Both were binned long, long before they should have been.


----------



## G Man (May 19, 2016)

I don't think Kavanagh-na liked it too much at Dulwich hence his departure. It's in Gav's hands. The 2012 - 2014 teams were much more likeable than the team of this season. Obviously player quality counts for everything but I don't think anybody would like to see a team just made up of careerist players just looking for a big wage and easy glory.


----------



## Matboy_Slim (May 19, 2016)

G Man said:


> Signing Crook would be a steal. Letting him go was daylight robbery. Some of the money players in his place were earning was daylight robbery. *I'll get my coat..*



I've seen the way you wear your coat..... best leave it where it is!





Taxi for Matt


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Carew is a chauffeur.


Ha ha ha, I can so picture him doing that job, sheepishly wearing the cap, languidly opening the door, enraging some filthy rich businessman by driving at funereal pace.


----------



## EDC (May 19, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Ha ha ha, I can so picture him doing that job, sheepishly wearing the cap, languidly opening the door, enraging some filthy rich businessman by driving at funereal pace.


 Light left foot on the clutch, heavy right on the gas and brake.


----------



## G Man (May 19, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Ha ha ha, I can so picture him doing that job, sheepishly wearing the cap, languidly opening the door, enraging some filthy rich businessman by driving at funereal pace.



Ash needs to show Larry David levels of professionalism.


----------



## Christian Burt (May 20, 2016)

Yes, apologies, the start out was Palace, not Spurs.


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Given the radio silence on Carew, I'm assuming we've kept him as well. So that's one inconsistent and unprofessional winger and a midfielder that called a supporter an 'old cunt' when they dared to question the team's performance. As far as I know, no apology was ever given.



But don't you know he's a languid ballplaying genius, an artist beyond all your capacities for aesthetic comprehension? I think we should count ourself lucky to have the, erm, Peckham Pirlo.


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

Good calls on the return of Billy Crook upthread. Kershaney too. Thing is, you could actually imagine either of them - probably the former in particular - wanting to play (as opposed to simply turn up) for us.


----------



## Paula_G (May 20, 2016)

Players not mentioned in this thread - Charlie Penny, still under contract to DHFC as far as I am aware, Kenny Beaney, tenacious midfielder who can chip in with more than his fair share of goals...


----------



## StephenMac (May 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> But don't you know he's a languid ballplaying genius, an artist beyond all your capacities for aesthetic comprehension? I think we should count ourself lucky to have the, erm, Peckham Pirlo.


The Streatham Socrates.


----------



## StephenMac (May 20, 2016)

Honestly think this whole lack of effort thing about last season has been overstated. May have been an issue on a few occasions, and players were called out for it at the time, but there was obviously more to it than that.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 20, 2016)

We do seem to have one main tactic; get it out to the wing, sprint down to the corner, cross it in for someone to first touch lash it in or head it in....which is a pretty fucking good tactic.....if we were good at crossing...or first touch lashing it in...or headers. I blame the key shaking.


----------



## EDC (May 20, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Honestly think this whole lack of effort thing about last season has been overstated. May have been an issue on a few occasions, and players were called out for it at the time, but there was obviously more to it than that.



Like what Macca?


----------



## StephenMac (May 20, 2016)

EDC said:


> Like what Macca?


That I don't know. All i'm saying is that I didn't see a lack of effort on the pitch too many times.


----------



## EDC (May 20, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> That I don't know. All i'm saying is that I didn't see a lack of effort on the pitch too many times.



You stated obvious, now you're backtracking.  Just because you're on first name terms with Gavin?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 20, 2016)

I agree with Macca here - I don't think a team that was top of the league at the turn of the year suddenly stopped trying at the start of February.

For me I think they were so concerned with avoiding the annual collapse it turned into a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy. The reaction to the VCD defeat seemed a bit panicky and the team started changing around every week. Both the management and the players lost their composure a bit IMO. 

I also think, whatever the reasons, Ryan Moss was a disaster of a signing. Playing that system with such a weak focal point caused all sorts of problems IMO (and I'm not faulting his effort btw.)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 20, 2016)

EDC said:


> You stated obvious, now you're backtracking.  Just because you're on first name terms with Gavin?


 That's Mr. Rose to you....


----------



## pompeydunc (May 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> But don't you know he's a languid ballplaying genius, an artist beyond all your capacities for aesthetic comprehension? I think we should count ourself lucky to have the, erm, Peckham Pirlo.



No. But I do know he has been top scorer AND created more goals (assists) then any other player for two seasons in a row now. Fortunately, he has defensive shortcomings as otherwise he would have been playing far higher up. A team full of sideways passers would not lead to an improvement in results. Interesting to read there are lots of Crook revisionists here.

On the other hand perhaps he is the Peckham Pirlo?


----------



## EDC (May 20, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That's Mr. Rose to you....



You're quite right.  Mr. Rose to me, Gav to Macca.


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> No. But I do know he has been top scorer AND created more goals (assists) then any other player for two seasons in a row now. Fortunately, he has defensive shortcomings as otherwise he would have been playing far higher up. A team full of sideways passers would not lead to an improvement in results. Interesting to read there are lots of Crook revisionists here.
> 
> On the other hand perhaps he is the Peckham Pirlo?



Not to retread old ground, but he takes the penalties and set-pieces, which he rarely wins himself. His shortcomings are far more than defensive, and they're not exclusively footballing ones either - unless you find calling a fan a 'cunt' another part of his seemingly inexhaustible charm.


----------



## StephenMac (May 20, 2016)

EDC said:


> You stated obvious, now you're backtracking.  Just because you're on first name terms with Gavin?


Read more carefully my shit-stirring chum. I stated that it was obvious that the issue wasn't solely about a lack of effort. Not the same as saying the actual problem(s) being obvious.


----------



## StephenMac (May 20, 2016)

EDC said:


> You're quite right.  Mr. Rose to me, Gav to Macca.


HRH Gavin of Rose actually.


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

Absolute perfect storm of beef cooking up on this thread now.


----------



## StephenMac (May 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Absolute perfect storm of beef cooking up on this thread now.


Beef storm! I'll take you all on...


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Beef storm! I'll take you all on...



You fuckin' saying I've mixed my metaphors like?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 20, 2016)

G Man said:


> I don't think Kavanagh-na liked it too much at Dulwich hence his departure. It's in Gav's hands.




I'm not surprised! He had a handful of games in his favoured midfield position and then ended up either on the bench or getting shunted out to left wing! Another player, along with Waldren and Daly who was played out of position.

Actually, now I come to think of it, Billy Crook left because he was getting played at right back.


----------



## StephenMac (May 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> You fuckin' saying I've mixed my metaphors like?


Far from it. I'm revelling in it.


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

Just to add to my previous comments re Carew. Last night I played seven-a-side. I was absolutely piss-poor (not the worst on my team, but bear with me), constantly attempting Hollywood passes in the rain and scoring an own goal so bad it made Jamie Pollock look like a model of defensive probity. Our team lost 10-3, and I can't help but feel my insistence on proving my creative wit played a key role in this. However, I scored a goal by kicking it really hard from outside the area and took two decent corners which nearly resulted in goals. 

This story is an allegory.


----------



## G Man (May 20, 2016)

If Ash is being compared to Pirlo then I'll throw in Zidane. People don't realise that Zizou was never a big goalscorer as opposed to his contemporary Rivaldo. He didn't always take corners and free kicks. However, he was the beating heart of all sides he played in. Sped things up/slowed down when appropriate. Read matches as they were in motion. Probably sacrificed his stats at times doing this. Would we benefit from style of player rather than a Beckham - we've done this Joe! - who has good scoring/assist stats but is defensively suspect (Beck's from metatarsal onwards)?


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

G Man said:


> If Ash is being compared to Pirlo then I'll throw in Zidane. People don't realise that Zizou was never a big goalscorer as opposed to his contemporary Rivaldo. He didn't always take corners and free kicks. However, he was the beating heart of all sides he played in. Sped things up/slowed down when appropriate. Read matches as they were in motion. Probably sacrificed his stats at times doing this. Would we benefit from style of player rather than a Beckham - we've done this Joe! - who has good scoring/assist stats but is defensively suspect (Beck's from metatarsal onwards)?



Would we benefit from Zinedine Zidane? Hard to say mate. Decent player but plays in Carew's position, so he'd probably have to play in more of a defensive screening role to let AC have space to work his magic.


----------



## G Man (May 20, 2016)

If Socrates can play non-league at 50 odd then I'd say get in Asprilla, Brolin and Zola and recreate Parma circa 1990s. But in all seriousness, do we need a tempo setter or a highlight reel player? A good drummer and bassist if you will to hold it all together rather than a flashy guitarist/vocalist who can hit great highs but sink to deep lows?


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

Get you a man who can do both:


----------



## G Man (May 20, 2016)

I think we could afford Brolin and the pub like atmosphere would suit him better. He can even play in goal and he'd be one of the few who can afford the expensive £7 burger. And he'd bring the Swedephiles back to Hill in high numbers.


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

G Man said:


> I think we could afford Brolin and the pub like atmosphere would suit him better. He can even play in goal and he'd be one of the few who can afford the expensive £7 burger. And he'd bring the Swedephiles back to Hill in high numbers.



Hang the swaedos.


----------



## G Man (May 20, 2016)

Can't decide if Brolin would be ace doing a bbq at Dulwich or eat us of out house and home. Either way, one of us is going down.


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

Fucking hell, he looks like Ricky Gervais.


----------



## EDC (May 20, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Read more carefully my shit-stirring chum. I stated that it was obvious that the issue wasn't solely about a lack of effort. Not the same as saying the actual problem(s) being obvious.


You wriggled out of that one well, I'll give you that.
#forkedtongue


----------



## 3010 (May 20, 2016)

Article in South London Press about the cull and bringing down the age of the squad. Also confirmation that Gav's trying to bring in Preston Edwards:
Dulwich Hamlet boss Rose wields the axe


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Get you a man who can do both:


This is kind of the problem isn't it, for the last two seasons we've looked like a team resting Erhun 'Play Two Positions Simultaneously' Oztumer in a minor cup match.


----------



## Al Crane (May 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Would we benefit from Zinedine Zidane? Hard to say mate. Decent player but plays in Carew's position, so he'd probably have to play in more of a defensive screening role to let *AC* have space to work his magic.



Sadly I've already pledged my allegiance to solving Peckham Town's problematic left back slot next season but thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Joe K (May 20, 2016)

Al Crane said:


> Sadly I've already pledged my allegiance to solving Peckham Town's problematic left back slot next season but thank you for your consideration.



For real? I'd best play well in the Worthing tournament if scouts are hoovering up DHFCSTFC talent. MY ONE CHANCE TO GET OUT OF THIS ONE-HORSE TOWN.


----------



## scousedom (May 20, 2016)

"Not to retread old ground, but he takes the penalties and set-pieces, which he rarely wins himself. His shortcomings are far more than defensive, and they're not exclusively footballing ones either - unless you find calling a fan a 'cunt' another part of his seemingly inexhaustible charm."

I don't know how to do the quotey thing. But the above bit is a quote...

Ash is an amazing set-piece deliverer at this level. And the level above and above that. We should really really value that. Just to take the most recent example of the last minute winner at BR: how many other players would have had the sheer stones to be able to do that. Or to take the 94th minute pen against ET. Etc etc. You get used to a dead ball specialist gradually, and take him for granted. Then you lose him and pine at your leisure. He's worth ten goals a season minimum. Keep keep keep, for me.

As for the off-season cuntery, I've no idea of the context - what was it?


----------



## Al Crane (May 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> For real? I'd best play well in the Worthing tournament if scouts are hoovering up DHFCSTFC talent. MY ONE CHANCE TO GET OUT OF THIS ONE-HORSE TOWN.







Obviously I can't divulge the details of my contract and how much I'm being paid but the chances are Moroccan Sunset already knows...


----------



## G Man (May 20, 2016)

The south London Cafu meets Vinne Jones (Danny Waldren's words) is no longer taking bookings so I won't be lining up alongside Ash to make sure that his limo doesn't get knicked.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 20, 2016)

Carew's corners are inconsistent.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 20, 2016)

Al Crane said:


> Obviously I can't divulge the details of my contract and how much I'm being paid but the chances are Moroccan Sunset already knows...




I've got it on good authority that it's £3.50 a week and a packet of Tangfastics. Signing on fee yet to be agreed but thought to include a 1994 Volvo.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 20, 2016)

Expect Streatham Rovers would engage in a bidding war for Crane


----------



## Al Crane (May 20, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Expect Streatham Rovers would engage in a bidding war for Crane



Not interested whilst Taff Goose is at the helm and rumours of canine interference persist.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2016)

G Man said:


> Signing Crook would be a steal.* Letting him go was daylight robbery*. Some of the money players in his place were earning was daylight robbery. I'll get my coat...





Moroccan Sunset said:


> Totally agree with the pro-Crook sentiment and don't get your coat G Man because *letting him go was foolish*. It was nice to see a player who could move the ball about quickly and accurately and stilll get stuck in at the same time. I always think the same of Tommy Kavanagh. Both were binned long, long before they should have been.


I'm fairly sure it was reported at the time that Billy Crook wanted to go back to Not Police as he liked playing for Jim Cooper, and that we'd have kept him had he wished to stay.  We also had Xavier Vidal at that time, while Kevin James was two years younger, and I don't think he was so good that he could command an automatic place in the starting line up ahead of those two.  He also offered little goalscoring threat, whilst James & Vidal were regular names on the scoresheet.  Don't get me wrong, I rate Crook as a footballer, but I think one or two people are getting a bit carried away here.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 21, 2016)

There was a big article in yesterday's South London Press headlined "GAVIN ROSE WIELDS THE AXE", outlining the reasons behind the various departures.  To summarise, with Gavin's direct quotes in italics:

First of all the recruitment of experienced Conference players was a strategy that will now be scaled back:   _"We took a big punt and signed some players who really belonged in Conference South - Danny Waldren being one - it was a gamble, it didn't come off".  _We'll be looking to recruit younger players this time:  _"It will never be lads of 17, 18, 19, but we might have an average age of 22-23 with a few older lads."
_
On some of the other departed players:  Scannell was _"a good professional, but we didn't get that level of consistency".  _Wilson was_ " a loyal servant. . .  we felt we couldn't guarantee him the number one spot and he's still good enough to play somewhere at this level"  _(I reckon Merstham could be a likely destination - they had a good first season at this level with a number of our ex-players in the squad.  Or possibly Carshalton, one of Phil's former clubs now managed by Peter Adeniyi, with whom he seemed to have a very sound understanding on the field when they played together for Hamlet.)

Preston Edwards is our number one target for the goalkeeping slot_:  "We are going to try to keep Preston.  We're pretty confident we can get a deal".  _His contract at Webbedfeet doesn't expire until next month.

Other new signings: _ "We have spoken to a few targets and nearly agreed a few.  I don't want to talk about them until the deals are done."_

The new training schedule appears to be one morning per week in addition to the customary Tuesday and Thursday night sessions, not three mornings per week as implied elsewhere:  "Rose is set to add a weekday morning session to their training schedule.  _If we are going to go with younger lads we will probably spend an extra day a week giving them what they need.  It's not anything drastic like going full time._"  This seems to imply that a few senior players can still be accommodated if they aren't available for the weekly morning session.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 22, 2016)

Having doubted the wisdom of signing Ryan Moss when it happened I've now developed delusions of tactical grandeur, so here's my new idea, _The False Chauffeur_ (or possibly _The Young Cunt 9_): play Carew up front as a sort of luxury Ian Daly. Keep the set piece goals, place his assist capacity higher up the pitch, he's technical enough to hold the ball up, and we don't suffer the occasional lackadaisical surrender in midfield.


----------



## the 12th man (May 22, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Having doubted the wisdom of signing Ryan Moss when it happened I've now developed delusions of tactical grandeur, so here's my new idea, _The False Chauffeur_ (or possibly _The Young Cunt 9_): play Carew up front as a sort of luxury Ian Daly. Keep the set piece goals, place his assist capacity higher up the pitch, he's technical enough to hold the ball up, and we don't suffer the occasional lackadaisical surrender in midfield.



Strangely enough with our efforts of finding a forward that works in our system this could be the answer!


----------



## Joe K (May 23, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Having doubted the wisdom of signing Ryan Moss when it happened I've now developed delusions of tactical grandeur, so here's my new idea, _The False Chauffeur_ (or possibly _The Young Cunt 9_): play Carew up front as a sort of luxury Ian Daly. Keep the set piece goals, place his assist capacity higher up the pitch, he's technical enough to hold the ball up, and we don't suffer the occasional lackadaisical surrender in midfield.



I love it when you do your I Am The Secret Tactician turn. This actually works for me, to some extent, but I'd rather we had Ian daly (the luxury luxury Ian Daly?) than 'the luxury Ian Daly'.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 23, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I love it when you do your I Am The Secret Tactician turn. This actually works for me, to some extent, but I'd rather we had Ian daly (the luxury luxury Ian Daly?) than 'the luxury Ian Daly'.


I honestly believe we should completely give up on all these embarrassing failed attempts to become a professional-esque team of circa 2010 efficient rationalists, re-sign Ian Daly and Deano Macca and build the team around them in a quest to score a goal so aesthetically pleasing it gets the Lad Bible 100k retweets.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 23, 2016)

We could save Greendale by getting Hadley to build a new ground with a 3m square pitch. Ian Daly could then do aesthetically pleasing turns on it for 90 minutes every week without the need to do any of that running he used to struggle with.


----------



## AndyDHFC (May 23, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I honestly believe we should completely give up on all these embarrassing failed attempts to become a professional-esque team of circa 2010 efficient rationalists, re-sign Ian Daly and Deano Macca and build the team around them in a quest to score a goal so aesthetically pleasing it gets the Lad Bible 100k retweets.


This would of course come full circle from the most aesthetically pleasing 'goal' ever missed. It still bemuses me to this day how Matt Norris followed up his balletic turn, outrageous beating of one defender and a goalkeeper to get within perhaps 2 yards of the goal, with the most ridiculously inept pass wide of the post I think I can ever hope to see.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 23, 2016)

Matt Norris? Will go 'whoosh!' to the New-veau's. Showing your age there son...


----------



## G Man (May 23, 2016)

it's basically this approach that resulted in me losing to B.I.G 8 times in a row one Pro Evolution Soccer 4 (we are 12 years behind the rest of the civilised world) session a few years ago. I never scored 'that' goal that night. Still waiting...


----------



## GregDHFC (May 23, 2016)

G Man said:


> it's basically this approach that resulted in me losing to B.I.G 8 times in a row one *Pro Evolution Soccer 4* (we are 12 years behind the rest of the civilised world) session a few years ago. I never scored 'that' goal that night. Still waiting...



Now you're talking.  Pro Evo 4 is the definitive football game.  Totally spurning anything as boring as "realistic physics", it is pure arcade gold (made better by being able to play as South East London).  I still sometimes play the Master League from PES4.  I think I'm around 2050.


----------



## the 12th man (May 24, 2016)

Until we are otherwise told we still have 16 players listed/attached to the first team!
O Brown
O Sankofa
M Drage
E Pinnock
K Campbell
A Carew
K Beaney
RMW
N Clunis 
RMP
J Hibbert
K James
J Mascoll
L Yiga
J Erskine
C Penny


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 24, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> Until we are otherwise told we still have 16 players listed/attached to the first team!
> O Brown
> O Sankofa
> M Drage
> ...



I heard the other day that Campbell had tweeted something about wishing us luck for the coming season, so I assume he's gone.


----------



## the 12th man (May 24, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I heard the other day that Campbell had tweeted something about wishing us luck for the coming season, so I assume he's gone.



And then there were 15!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 24, 2016)

We dont even have enough of a squad for the Hunger Games.

My fan fiction ideas ruined.


----------



## Paula_G (May 24, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I heard the other day that Campbell had tweeted something about wishing us luck for the coming season, so I assume he's gone.


He's not a contract player so he is free to make a move during the summer. Had a good season with Merstham, won the Surrey Senior so guess he's happy there?


----------



## liamdhfc (May 24, 2016)

Believe he was under contract so as under 24 there may be compensation to be paid by whoever signs him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 24, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Believe he was under contract so as under 24 there may be compensation to be paid by whoever signs him.



Doesn't that only apply when a new contract has been offered?


----------



## liamdhfc (May 24, 2016)

Unusual not to offer new terms for that reason


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 24, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Unusual not to offer new terms for that reason



Don't you then risk them accepting and having to pay them, if they're a player you're not actually that keen on?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 24, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> He's not a contract player so he is free to make a move during the summer. Had a good season with Merstham, won the Surrey Senior so guess he's happy there?



I think he's more likely to have been part of the cull, rather than him wanting to move on. Shame. Thought he showed quite a bit of potential when he played. Absolutely lovely chap as well.


----------



## blueheaven (May 25, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> He's not a contract player so he is free to make a move during the summer. Had a good season with Merstham, won the Surrey Senior so guess he's happy there?



How does the contract situation work? Won't contracts have expired now that the season is over, leaving players free to do as they please?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 25, 2016)

I'm no expert...but if you offer the player the same, or possibly slightly improved contract, not sure which, then you have the option for them....

You can choose to release them, then they are free of contract. Or you can sell them on, or release them, as 'out of contract', having offered them terms, if they want to go....

Any player under the age of 24 we are entitled to a fee for, hence why we had to pay a fee, via tribunal, for Sweeney, despite the fact he was only with us for a few months.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 25, 2016)

Players would usually be signed for one season only and these contracts then expire at the end of that season. However, you can then offer them terms to re-engage them and whilst they do not have to sign them it means that a club can ask for compensation in the event they sign for somebody else if they are under 24.  This is what happened with Sweeney who was not under contract to Kingstonian but had been previously and was offered new terms without ever signing them.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 25, 2016)

So to re-cap we are down to maybe 15, at what point do I need to find my shin pads?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 25, 2016)

'Down to 15'....maybe, but are you really saying Gavin won't be signing any additions between now and the opening day of the season?
Of course he will!

IN GAVIN I TRUST!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 25, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> So to re-cap we are down to maybe 15, at what point do I need to find my shin pads?


----------



## SDE (May 29, 2016)

Phil has gone to Merstham. As has Pat Cox from Staines. According to Tommy Kavanagh on Twitter. Cox talking up big push for promotion next season.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 29, 2016)

SDE said:


> Phil has gone to Merstham. As has Pat Cox from Staines. According to Tommy Kavanagh on Twitter.* Cox talking up big push for promotion next season.*


I seem to recall Staines were talking themselves up for a big promotion push last year!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 29, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I seem to recall Staines were talking themselves up for a big promotion push last year!



And us.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 29, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> And us.


I think we got a bit closer than Staines did, and we didnt' sign Pat Cox!

Merstham are also going to charge twelve quid ground admission, like Staines:
MFC Home


----------



## SDE (May 29, 2016)

That stinks.


----------



## Maj. Tom Laser (May 29, 2016)

SDE said:


> Phil has gone to Merstham. As has Pat Cox from Staines. According to Tommy Kavanagh on Twitter. Cox talking up big push for promotion next season.



Horrible news. AFAIK Phil was 1) in semi-retirement and 2) leaving due to the training requirements, but he's a nailed on first team starter there (has to be). Which makes me wonder what's going on here at Dulwich


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 29, 2016)

Eh? Gavin was clear that Phil wanted to be first choice and he's moved because that wasn't guaranteed at Dulwich - so definitely not anything to do with being in semi retirement. It's sad to see Phil go but there's nothing odd about it, if Gavin feels he can get a better keeper in then it's his job to do it.


----------



## YTC (May 29, 2016)

Apparently we've signed ex Sierra Leone captain Kargbo from Welling, despite his ban for match fixing in the Netherlands.
(According to the BBC)


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 29, 2016)

YTC said:


> Apparently we've signed ex Sierra Leone captain Kargbo from Welling, despite his ban for match fixing in the Netherlands.
> (According to the BBC)


Excellent. Match-fixing was one of the few pillars of footballing authenticity we hadn't shat all over yet.


----------



## the 12th man (May 30, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Does anyone remember that striker that scored a hat trick for Canvey against us a couple of seasons ago? George Sykes? He was on loan from Barnet at the time and pretty much ripped us apart along with one or two fellas they had on loan from West Ham. Interestingly, I've just seen that he's been released by Dartford.



Has today signed for Canvey Island.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 30, 2016)

Preston Edwards signs for next season: Edwards Arrives For Keeps - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 30, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Excellent. Match-fixing was one of the few pillars of footballing authenticity we hadn't shat all over yet.


the immoral victory!


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 30, 2016)

YTC said:


> Apparently we've signed ex Sierra Leone captain Kargbo from Welling, despite his ban for match fixing in the Netherlands.
> (According to the BBC)


7 goals in 15 years according to his wikipedia page.


----------



## YTC (May 30, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> 7 goals in 15 years according to his wikipedia page.



He's a defensive midfielder by the look of it. I wonder how many corners he's conceded..


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 30, 2016)

We kinda need a nice decent name for the club, and the beast that is Akinfenwa has just been released.. Anyone?


----------



## Pink Panther (May 31, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> We kinda need a nice decent name for the club, and the beast that is Akinfenwa has just been released.. Anyone?


I would imagine he'll get better offers from Football League or Conference clubs.  Perhaps Ricky Sappleton might be available as an alternative!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 1, 2016)

Sanchez Ming and Nathan Green in. Don't know too much about them but surely an opportunity for another Flash Gordon song.


----------



## SDE (Jun 1, 2016)

Love Sanchez Ming! But to be fair that's only cos he played a blinder the first time I watched dulwich.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 1, 2016)

"Sanchez will be known to many Dulwich Supporters having had previous spells with us. Having plied his trade in the conference south for the past 4 seasons, last season was an unfortunate one, as he suffered a year on the sidelines with an ACL (knee) injury."

ACL injuries are not easy to come back to, fingers crossed he's in full recovery.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 1, 2016)

Ming and (fl)Ash in the same side? That can't be right...


----------



## Luke Maggs (Jun 1, 2016)

Lots of news here...

More Transfer News - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

Pinnock & RMW likely off. Chambers & Mugabo signed. Carew, Clunis, RMP retained.


----------



## Taper (Jun 1, 2016)

Good luck to Ethan.  Real shame to see him go, but he is ready for a pro contract. I hope Notts County are after him...

Michael Chambers was exceptional for Hamlet before he went to Palace.  So a good replacement if Ethan heads off.


----------



## Christian Burt (Jun 1, 2016)

Chambers!


----------



## Waterintobeer 1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Only player left to bring back is Francis Duku - the man mountain/legend!! Frankie says Relax!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 1, 2016)

2011 nostalgia fest.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 1, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> 2011 nostalgia fest.


1984 Boogaloo Shrimp fest


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 1, 2016)

Anyone know what positions the new signings all play in? Couldn't see it mentioned anywhere in the announcements.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 1, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Anyone know what positions the new signings all play in? Couldn't see it mentioned anywhere in the announcements.


Chambers centre back, Ming a winger when he was at Dulwich but not sure where he's played since.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 1, 2016)

Chambers is practically a carbon copy of Ethan Pinnock and one year younger - tall left footed centre back and comfortable on the ball.  Played a handful of games for the first team before his move to Palace four years ago.

Ming is a winger who can play effectively on either side.  I felt he tended to blow rather hot and cold - would be consistently excellent for a few weeks, then lose form for a prolonged spell, but he's still only 26 and has played in Conference South since his last appearance for Hamlet i the 2012 play off final at Bognor, when he missed a penalty in our 1-0 defeat.

I don't know anything about Nathan Green or Mugabo.  Further details here:

http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=63141

Alfred Mugabo - player profile  | Transfermarkt


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 1, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Chambers is practically a carbon copy of Ethan Pinnock and one year younger - tall left footed centre back and comfortable on the ball.  Played a handful of games for the first team before his move to Palace four years ago.
> 
> Ming is a winger who can play effectively on either side.  I felt he tended to blow rather hot and cold - would be consistently excellent for a few weeks, then lose form for a prolonged spell, but he's still only 26 and has played in Conference South since his last appearance for Hamlet i the 2012 play off final at Bognor, when he missed a penalty in our 1-0 defeat.
> 
> ...



Worst penalty ever.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 1, 2016)

Nathan Green (footballer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 1, 2016)

Ibrahim Kargbo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alfred Mugabo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 1, 2016)

plenty of defenders / defensive midfielders coming in. hmmmmmmm. early days yet though.


----------



## 3010 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> plenty of defenders / defensive midfielders coming in. hmmmmmmm. early days yet though.



With Ash being retained we're going to need them ...


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 2, 2016)

The best news in this article is of course:

"Retained on contract: Ashley Carew, Nyren Clunis, Roman Michael-Percil."

Top scorer and assists for last two seasons, player of the season and RMP (who looked much better than RMW).

I really hope that RMW gets his chance in professional football.  Hope he gets to the trials on time.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 2, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> I really hope that RMW gets his chance in professional football.  Hope he gets to the trials on time.


His best performances for us (home to Leatherhead and Merstham spring to mind) were the most devastating individual displays I've seen in our colours in the past two seasons and RMP never came anywhere close to that; but these seemed to evaporate after he was given the security of a contract.  It appears that he needs a lot of carrots and a very large stick to produce his best.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 2, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> The best news in this article is of course:
> 
> "Retained on contract: Ashley Carew, Nyren Clunis, Roman Michael-Percil"



Worryingly no Drage, though? He was good chums with Moss so I wouldn't be surprised if he goes back there.

No Hibbert either? Apparently he works for ASPIRE, so hopefully it's just a given that he's staying.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 2, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Worryingly no Drage, though? He was good chums with Moss so I wouldn't be surprised if he goes back there.
> 
> No Hibbert either? Apparently he works for ASPIRE, so hopefully it's just a given that he's staying.


good point i had assumed they were staying as they mentioned to be leaving, or are they in negotiations atm?


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 2, 2016)

Scutta said:


> good point i had assumed they were staying as they mentioned to be leaving, or are they in negotiations atm?



If I've done my adding up right, the following first team squad members or loans out haven't been officially mentioned as staying / going / contemplating professionalism as yet:

Oshane Brown
Kristian Campbell
Matt Drage
Osei Sankofa
Kenny Beaney
Jordan Hibbert
Jamie Mascoll
Lawrence Yiga
Jacob Erskine
Charlie Penny

Also if I've done my adding up right, we haven't got any forwards confirmed for next season as yet.

EXCITING!


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2016)

AveryDave said:


> Also if I've done my adding up right, we haven't got any forwards confirmed for next season as yet.


*polishes boots and waits for the phone call


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 2, 2016)

AveryDave said:


> If I've done my adding up right, the following first team squad members or loans out haven't been officially mentioned as staying / going / contemplating professionalism as yet:
> 
> Oshane Brown
> Kristian Campbell
> ...


Campbell has signed a contract for the season with Merstham.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jun 3, 2016)

editor said:


> *polishes boots and waits for the phone call


To be fair, that's what Ryan Moss did for the last 2 months of the season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2016)

AveryDave said:


> If I've done my adding up right, the following first team squad members or loans out haven't been officially mentioned as staying / going / contemplating professionalism as yet:
> 
> Oshane Brown
> Kristian Campbell
> ...


Not all those players were under contract, and it's normal not to announce non-contract players as retained at this stage, because new season player registration forms are not made available by the Ryman League until shortly before the season starts.  Some players may have agreed with the manager that they'd like to stay, but at present there is nothing on paper tying them to our club, so if they get an offer they can't refuse from somewhere else that won't count for much.

Kingstonian have found this out to their cost in recently announcing that a total of 13 players had "agreed terms" for next season:

Ten players to return from 2015-16 - News - Kingstonian FC

Forum - Kingstonian FC

Tom Derry is one of their new signings: Tom Derry - News - Kingstonian FC

Of the Hamlet players whose status remains unconfirmed, Drage, Erskine and Penny were certainly under contract; I suspect Sankofa was too otherwise I doubt he would have been kept until the end of the season when he was getting so little game time.  Brown and Hibbert were not under contract, as they were technically transferred to Phoenix Sports and Cray Wanderers respectively (on the understanding that they would be transferred back when required) as opposed to being loaned out.  I don't recall hearing that any of the others were under contract.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 3, 2016)

Agreement has been made with Woking for Charlie Penny to make the move there Penny move on the Cards - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Argonia (Jun 3, 2016)

Speaking as a Woking fan, is Charlie Penny any good?


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 3, 2016)

You'd be better asking Merstham fans, Charlie only played 9 games for Dulwich, most as sub before going on loan in October where he scored 24 goals. Their manager rated him highly enough that he said he should only move to a Football League club.
Bird: Penny should only leave Merstham for the Football League


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 4, 2016)

Nominal fee is just another way of saying "for buttons", right?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 4, 2016)

Argonia said:


> Speaking as a Woking fan, is Charlie Penny any good?


I thought he was ace, had a really good awareness, wasn't greedy on the shot if someone was in a better position, worked hard. frankly i was gob smacked when after a handful of matches we let him go to one of our rivals! where he promptly banged in 20 odd goals in less than a season. i may well pop down to woking to watch him play.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 5, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Of the Hamlet players whose status remains unconfirmed, Drage, Erskine and Penny were certainly under contract; I suspect Sankofa was too otherwise I doubt he would have been kept until the end of the season when he was getting so little game time.  Brown and Hibbert *sorry, meant to say Mascoll, were not under contract, as they were technically transferred to Phoenix Sports and Cray Wanderers respectively (on the understanding that they would be transferred back when required) as opposed to being loaned out.  I don't recall hearing that any of the others were under contract.


So it looks like the squad as it stands is as follows:

Confirmed for 2016/17 (I would imagine these have all signed contracts?) newcomers in red:
Nyren Clunis
Ashley Carew
Roman Michael-Persil
Preston Edwards (Ebbsfleet United)
Michael Chambers (Welling United)
Ibrahim Kargbo (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (unattached)
Nathan Green (Margate)
Alfred Mugabo (Enfield Town)

Contract offers pending:
Ethan Pinnock
Rhys Murrell-Williamson

Unconfirmed:
Oshane Brown
Matt Drage
Osei Sankofa
Kenny Beaney
Jordan Hibbert
Jamie Mascoll
Josh Fernandes
Lawrence Yiga
Jacob Erskine

Confirmed departures:
Phil Wilson (Merstham)
Kristian Campbell (Merstham)
Charlie Penny (Woking)
Danny Waldren (Welling United)
Jordan Brown (Welling United)
Mitchell Nelson (Welling United)
Damian Scannell (Tonbridge Angels)
Ryan Moss (Kingstonian)
Jack Dixon
Gus Sow



iamwithnail said:


> Nominal fee is just another way of saying "for buttons", right?


Maybe £1,000, maybe a few £k perhaps?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 5, 2016)

Believe Matt Drage has been offered terms.

Kenny Beaney I would expect to see next season and Jordan Hibbert would be good to still have.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 5, 2016)

I was very disappointed by Penny's swift departure.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 5, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> I was very disappointed by Penny's swift departure.



Spotted this on Penny's Twitter, accompanying a photo of the various end of year awards he won at Merstham: 

*Charlie Penny* ‏@CharliePenny_  May 15
Not a bad way to end the year. It's what a bit of faith does for you! Unbelievale bunch of people @mersthamfc1

Perhaps unsurprising he wasn't keen to stay with us?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 5, 2016)

AveryDave said:


> Spotted this on Penny's Twitter, accompanying a photo of the various end of year awards he won at Merstham:
> 
> *Charlie Penny* ‏@CharliePenny_  May 15
> Not a bad way to end the year. It's what a bit of faith does for you! Unbelievale bunch of people @mersthamfc1
> ...



So much better than Moss. But who isn't? If he had stayed perhaps we could have avoided Mr lazy.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 5, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> So much better than Moss. But who isn't? If he had stayed perhaps we could have avoided Mr lazy.



Trophy on the left is actually the dhfc club person of the year award. he's a fraud.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 6, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> I was very disappointed by Penny's swift departure.



Can you blame him? I find it immensely irritating that we never made use of him. I have no idea why we didn't get him back at Xmas as was originally intended. He'd gained fitness and was scoring a few goals. Yes, we'd just signed Moss, but other than that we didn't have a centre forward (Erskine was injured again at the time, I believe).

Penny and Tom Derry (another deemed not up to scratch and booted instead of Joe Benjamin) got 39 goals between them last season (Ks claim that Derry scored 15). The four strikers that we finished the season with (Moss, Erskine, Yiga, Dipo) got 23.

Good luck to the fella. I think Woking have got themselves a decent striker.


----------



## GregDHFC (Jun 6, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Penny and Tom Derry (another deemed not up to scratch and booted instead of Joe Benjamin) got 39 goals between them last season (Ks claim that Derry scored 15). The four strikers that we finished the season with (Moss, Erskine, Yiga, Dipo) got 23.



Largely agree with you, but this point does make you wonder whether it is the strikers we decided to keep, or it is the system we play, that's to blame.  We play a very specific style - run down the wing, whip it in - that means any player in the forward role needs to be good at intercepting crosses (and not much else, to be honest).  The question is whether Penny and Derry (and Moss) are those players?  Or do they thrive with the ball played to their feet through the centre?  Because we're rubbish at that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> Largely agree with you, but this point does make you wonder whether it is the strikers we decided to keep, or it is the system we play, that's to blame.  We play a very specific style - run down the wing, whip it in - that means any player in the forward role needs to be good at intercepting crosses (and not much else, to be honest).  The question is whether Penny and Derry (and Moss) are those players?  Or do they thrive with the ball played to their feet through the centre?  Because we're rubbish at that.



Wasn't the problem with Moss deemed to be that we weren't getting in any crosses because he's apparently brilliant when he gets them?


----------



## GregDHFC (Jun 6, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Wasn't the problem with Moss deemed to be that we weren't getting in any crosses because he's apparently brilliant when he gets them?



We don't do anything *but* put in crosses!  And pass it around the outside of the box, hoping to draw a foul so Carew gets the time he needs to take a shot.


----------



## Christian Burt (Jun 6, 2016)

Pretty sure Penny arrived at DHFC with an injury and was informed that he would be much better about half-way into the season.

Which is exactly what happened, except he banged them in at Merstham! Good luck to him, he was just beginning to look v v decent when we loaned him out. Reminded me a bit of a non-league Dirk Kuyt.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 6, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Wasn't the problem with Moss deemed to be that we weren't getting in any crosses because he's apparently brilliant when he gets them?


There was a long period shortly before Moss lost his starting place to Akinyemi when we wern't getting in any crosses as Clunis and Jarret were playing on their 'wrong' side and cutting in all the time.  I don't think Moss is essentially much different as a centre forward to Willock; neither offers much on the ball outside the box, but both are sharp inside it, thriving on balls ito the box around 5-10 yards out and reacting quicker than defenders to reach them.  What Willock offered in addition was a phenomenal ability to hold off defenders under heavy pressure with his back to goal and a bit more savvy from his greater experience playing many seasns at a higher level.  What Moss offered in addition was greater stamina and an exemplary fitness and disciplinary record that means he's appeared in every single league match in this division in the last three seasons (excluding the first part of this season before he joined us from Margate), which amounts to 123 conseutive matches including five play off fixtures.

Erskine looked the most suitable all-round centre forward for the way we play when fully fit IMO, but with each subsequent injury lay-off he came back looking more sluggish than before.  Agree that we probably should have recalled Penny after his initial loan, when Willock had gone and Erskine was injured, but at the start of the season he was hampered by injury while Erskine & Willock did enough to claim the forward places ahead of him.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 6, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Wasn't the problem with Moss deemed to be that we weren't getting in any crosses because he's apparently brilliant when he gets them?



I think there's a difference between crosses and aimless punts into the box from Jarrett.


----------



## YTC (Jun 6, 2016)

New attacking midfielder Sandy Cunningham in from Stirling Albion (Scottish first division).

Cunningham Comes South - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

Short doc on him here shot last year:


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 6, 2016)

YTC said:


> New attacking midfielder Sandy Cunningham in from Stirling Albion (Scottish first division).
> 
> Cunningham Comes South - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
> 
> Short doc on him here shot last year:




He's brilliant. Thank god.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like quite the signing if I'm honest, and coming all the way from Scotland as well is quite a change. Looking forward to seeing him in pink and blue.

And he's fucking gorgeous.


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 6, 2016)

YTC said:


> New attacking midfielder Sandy Cunningham in from Stirling Albion (Scottish first division).
> 
> Cunningham Comes South - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
> 
> Short doc on him here shot last year:




All hail The Flying Scotsman.....choo choo!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## StephenMac (Jun 6, 2016)

No excuse for those boots though.


----------



## EDC (Jun 6, 2016)

Hopefully, more like.....


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 6, 2016)

EDC said:


> View attachment 88151 Hopefully, more like.....








New Erhun.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 6, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> No excuse for those boots though.



quite fetching I think.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 7, 2016)

His promotion sealing strike:


----------



## twistyb (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Looks like quite the signing if I'm honest, and coming all the way from Scotland as well is quite a change. Looking forward to seeing him in pink and blue


By all means let's give the bloke a chance, but he got as many yellow cards as goals last season at a level where the playing standard is probably fairly similar to our own league:

Sandy Cunningham - Performance data 15/16 | Transfermarkt

Gavin's remarks on the official webite suggest this is a bit of a speculative signing rather than banking on him to fire us to promtion.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 7, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> By all means let's give the bloke a chance, but he got as many yellow cards as goals last season at a level where the playing standard is probably fairly similar to our own league:
> 
> Sandy Cunningham - Performance data 15/16 | Transfermarkt
> 
> Gavin's remarks on the official webite suggest this is a bit of a speculative signing rather than banking on him to fire us to promtion.



... So are you saying it's too early to start knocking out the Sandy 'McErhun' Cunningham t-shirts?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## blueheaven (Jun 7, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> By all means let's give the bloke a chance, but he got as many yellow cards as goals last season at a level where the playing standard is probably fairly similar to our own league:
> 
> Sandy Cunningham - Performance data 15/16 | Transfermarkt
> 
> Gavin's remarks on the official webite suggest this is a bit of a speculative signing rather than banking on him to fire us to promtion.



Stirling finished in the bottom half of League 2 (four divisions down) last season, which I'd say is a lower standard than Dulwich are currently at (I feel it's OK for me to say that as I watch a lot of Scottish football and, having gone to Uni in Stirling, I've watched a fair bit of them over the years and still keep an eye on how they're doing).

Anyway, it seems like Cunningham had slippeda bit down the pecking order there and a mutual decision was made for him to move on. Hopefully he'll get a fair chance to develop here (wouldn't want him to be another Charlie Penny situation). I reckon he'll be one for the future rather than an instant starter, though.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 9, 2016)

twistyb said:


>


That's ace, I'm going to get it made


----------



## Scolly (Jun 21, 2016)

Wingate capt Marc Weatherstone 

Wingate and Finchley Football Club - Ryman Premier League


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 21, 2016)

Ethan Pinnock has signed for Forest Green Rovers on a 2 year contract, had to happen.. 
Ethan departs for Forest Green-er pastures new - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## darryl (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 21, 2016)

Ah, gutting, but awesome for him.  
That scarf is SO painfully, eye-sight-losingly green.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 21, 2016)

Seems like an apt time to update Pink Panther's squad list:

Confirmed for 2016/17 - newcomers in red:
Ashley Carew
Michael Chambers (Welling United)
Nyren Clunis
Sandy Cunningham (Stirling Albion)
Preston Edwards (Ebbsfleet United)
Nathan Green (Margate)
Ibrahim Kargbo (Welling United)
Roman Michael-Percil
Sanchez Ming (unattached)
Alfred Mugabo (Enfield Town)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)

Contract offers pending:
Rhys Murrell-Williamson

Unconfirmed:
Kenny Beaney
Oshane Brown
Matt Drage
Jacob Erskine
Josh Fernandes
Jordan Hibbert
Jamie Mascoll
Osei Sankofa
Lawrence Yiga

Confirmed departures:
Jordan Brown (Welling United)
Kristian Campbell (Merstham)
Jack Dixon
Ryan Moss (Kingstonian)
Mitchell Nelson (Welling United)
Charlie Penny (Woking)
Ethan Pinnock (Forest Green Rovers)
Damian Scannell (Tonbridge Angels)
Gus Sow
Danny Waldren (Welling United)
Phil Wilson (Merstham)


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 21, 2016)

What a shit club to sign for,everything that is wrong with football


Griff_Turnstile said:


> Ethan Pinnock has signed for Forest Green Rovers on a 2 year contract, had to happen..
> Ethan departs for Forest Green-er pastures new - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 21, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> What a shit club to sign for,everything that is wrong with football



You are four scum


----------



## Taper (Jun 22, 2016)

Good for Ethan.  Very sorry to see him go, but he's clearly a pro-level player

What's the antipathy towards FGR?  Monied owner?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 22, 2016)

Taper said:


> Good for Ethan.  Very sorry to see him go, but he's clearly a pro-level player
> 
> What's the antipathy towards FGR?  Monied owner?



They are vegans! Also they lose a lot of money in the millions!!! Don't think it comes from owners though.


----------



## Noss (Jun 22, 2016)

FGR are owned by Dale Vince, the owner of Ecotricity. I can think of a lot worse individuals or organisations to be associated with.

Dale Vince - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They are vegan in so much that they only sell vegan produce at their ground. Would be nice if you could get something vegan or even vegetarian at Champion Hill other than a bag of peanuts.


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2016)

We're lovely really but Dale has chucked silly money at the club these past few years so well understand why we get the hate. Ethan sounds a real prospect and liking our new managers eye for up and coming talent.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 22, 2016)

Noss said:


> FGR are owned by Dale Vince, the owner of Ecotricity. I can think of a lot worse individuals or organisations to be associated with.
> 
> Dale Vince - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They are vegan in so much that they only sell vegan produce at their ground. Would be nice if you could get something vegan or even vegetarian at Champion Hill other than a bag of peanuts.



We have loads of space - so all we need to do is get someone to sell it!


----------



## scousedom (Jun 22, 2016)

Does the club receive any money for Ethan? As I understand it, he's 23, and the compensation cut-off age is 24 isn't it? (At least, that's the age I think applies to clubs higher up the pyramid) Any idea how much?


----------



## JimW (Jun 22, 2016)

scousedom said:


> Does the club receive any money for Ethan? As I understand it, he's 23, and the compensation cut-off age is 24 isn't it? (At least, that's the age I think applies to clubs higher up the pyramid) Any idea how much?


Story on our website says 'for an undisclosed fee' so yes it seems. ETA But obviously not an answer to your second question.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

Noss said:


> FGR are owned by Dale Vince, the owner of Ecotricity. I can think of a lot worse individuals or organisations to be associated with.


Like moneygrubbing estate agents and cash-stuffed property developers, perhaps?


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

AveryDave said:


> Seems like an apt time to update Pink Panther's squad list:
> 
> Confirmed for 2016/17 - newcomers in red:
> Ashley Carew
> ...


Hey would it be OK to post this on Buzz? It would be good to keep the Hamlet interest up. Or does anyone want to add some more details and write the piece?


----------



## scousedom (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there a standard tariff? At Prem level it goes to tribunal of course, unless the player goes overseas when it's a flat £300k. I assume at our level the cost of tribunals would probably represent a big proportion of any eventual fee, making that system not worth doing. So is it just, I dunno, £X for a player coming from our level, £2X for a player coming from Conf N/S Level, £3X for Conf Level etc...?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Like moneygrubbing estate agents and cash-stuffed property developers, perhaps?


 When we are fan-owned perhaps we will have more choice, until then....
YAWN!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Hey would it be OK to post this on Buzz? It would be good to keep the Hamlet interest up. Or does anyone want to add some more details and write the piece?


 I would do, but it might be a bit too unethical of me, seeing as I'm a committee member of a football club that deals with 'moneygrubbing estate agents and cash-stuffed property developers'


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would do, but it might be a bit too unethical of me, seeing as I'm a committee member of a football club that deals with 'moneygrubbing estate agents and cash-stuffed property developers'


No need to be childish. Everyone is entitled to an opinion about estate agents and property developers, particularly those living in an area on the receiving end of their greed.  That shouldn't stop us pulling together for the club.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 22, 2016)

To be honest, I'm not the best person to write it anyway. Ben Sibley or Pink Panther would do a good piece.

But the deals with an estate agent isn't going to change...it's done. And that property company will ensure the future of our club if the planning application goes through.

There's a number of people who do a lot of good work for our club, and it can get a bit too demoralising for them to see constant snipes over what has been done on that issue.

In the meantime we shall continue to build & continue our community work....


----------



## Scutta (Jun 22, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> We have loads of space - so all we need to do is get someone to sell it!


i tried that, but it only went as far as a cheese baguette..


----------



## Christian Burt (Jun 22, 2016)

Danny Carr, Danny Carr 
He said the North was too far,
So Gavin got in his car
Danny Carr, Danny Carr


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 22, 2016)

Scutta said:


> i tried that, but it only went as far as a cheese baguette..



Tbf a cheese baguette is one of the only vegetarian things I eat.
That an baba ganoush!


----------



## pinknblue (Jun 22, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest, I'm not the best person to write it anyway. Ben Sibley or Pink Panther would do a good piece.
> 
> But the deals with an estate agent isn't going to change...it's done. And that property company will ensure the future of our club if the planning application goes through.
> 
> ...



I agree! it's just too easy to criticise other's endeavours and best intentions. Sure, we're going to disagree with each other sometimes, but if we can keep things positive and encouraging, everyone feels the love and everyone feels more motivated to contribute to this amazing club. So come on, you fu......s, cheer up and try to keep positive!!

XX


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Hey would it be OK to post this on Buzz? It would be good to keep the Hamlet interest up. Or does anyone want to add some more details and write the piece?





Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest, I'm not the best person to write it anyway. Ben Sibley or Pink Panther would do a good piece.


I can knock up a fairly detailed piece, but won't have time to do it until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 23, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> What a shit club to sign for,everything that is wrong with football


I wouldn't say *everything* that's wrong with football - there's clearly been significant investment in infrastructure with a new stadium, I admire them for promoting environmentally friendly values, and whilst I'm not a vegan (or vegetarian) myself I eat very little meat these days, especially red meat for health reasons (gout), and often go several days without eating any meat so I have no problem with not being able to buy any meaty snacks at a football ground as long as the alternatives are decent quality.

It's more a case of whether a club in a rural location with a sparsely populated catchment area can sustain its progress without being bankrolled by a wealthy benefactor.  AFC Fylde, who failed in the Conference North play-offs, seem to be another one, and we've already had Rushden & Diamonds getting into the Football League then going pop.


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 23, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I wouldn't say *everything* that's wrong with football - there's clearly been significant investment in infrastructure with a new stadium, I admire them for promoting environmentally friendly values, and whilst I'm not a vegan (or vegetarian) myself I eat very little meat these days, especially red meat for health reasons (gout), and often go several days without eating any meat so I have no problem with not being able to buy any meaty snacks at a football ground as long as the alternatives are decent quality.
> 
> It's more a case of whether a club in a rural location with a sparsely populated catchment area can sustain its progress without being bankrolled by a wealthy benefactor.  AFC Fylde, who failed in the Conference North play-offs, seem to be another one, and we've already had Rushden & Diamonds getting into the Football League then going pop.



Maybe a bit kneejerk from me, granted not everything but totally hate the way they are being bankrolled! 
Ultimately i want to see Ethan Pinnock succeed and have a good career in the pro game!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 23, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> Maybe a bit kneejerk from me, granted not everything but totally hate the way they are being bankrolled!
> Ultimately i want to see Ethan Pinnock succeed and have a good career in the pro game!


 Well if my mythical six numbers came up in the lottery....what else would I spend it on?


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 23, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well if my mythical six numbers came up in the lottery....what else would I spend it on?



I also would spend money on our club if i won the lottery but i wouldnt bankroll it!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 23, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> I also would spend money on our club if i won the lottery but i wouldnt bankroll it!


I'd offer to take the ground off Hadley's hands in the event of the ground redevelopment failing and modify the present ground to make it more effieicnt and suitable.  But I don't buy lottery tickets, so I've got even less chance of winning it than anyone who does!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 23, 2016)

I'd pay to have the games streamed onto my enormous telly in my new house in the Bahamas.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 24, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'd pay to have the games streamed onto my enormous telly in my new house in the Bahamas.


Surely you could stretch to air travel to Champion Hill on matchdays?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2016)

Buzzed: Dulwich Hamlet new signings for the 2016/7 season – and who’s left the club


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 5, 2016)

Jordan Hibbert has gone to Not Police! A bad loss, IMO. Is there any word on why he's gone? I was under the impression he worked for Gavin/Aspire.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 5, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Jordan Hibbert has gone to Not Police! A bad loss, IMO. Is there any word on why he's gone? I was under the impression he worked for Gavin/Aspire.



Big shame that - not only a good player, but capable of covering both full back positions, and all across the midfield and wide areas. Tough to replace that.

Also, Dean McDonald has joined the ex-Hamlet enclave at Merstham.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 6, 2016)

Jordan is a big loss in that he could cover many positions. However, let's be a little realistic, in my opinion he isn't a player that will win you the league. Solid,  unspectacular, not a great passer,  not a great crosser of the ball and no natural position you could say he was the best in. Ultimate utility player, average in a number of positions.


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 6, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Jordan Hibbert has gone to Not Police! A bad loss, IMO. Is there any word on why he's gone? I was under the impression he worked for Gavin/Aspire.



He does work for Aspire as does Peter Adeniyi who is Carshalton manager so players who go are still retained to work with the youngsters.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 6, 2016)

As does Anthony Riviere who was at Tonbridge Angels last season.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 6, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Jordan is a big loss in that he could cover many positions. However, let's be a little realistic, in my opinion he isn't a player that will win you the league... no natural position you could say he was the best in. Ultimate utility player, average in a number of positions.



I'd rather Jordan than Sanchez.

I disagree, too. I think he's your steady, '7 out of 10', game in, game out kind've player and I think having players like Jordan in your squad when injuries and suspensions kick in does play a part in helping you win titles. His work rate was incredible and IMO, quite importantly, he was one of the few players left who had a rapport with the supporters.

Was he booted or did he go of his own accord?


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 6, 2016)

He's played for the Met in the past, for all you know he may have got a better offer down there or a guarantee of first team football..


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 6, 2016)

I would have to completely disagree on the 7 out of 10 bit. I read somewhere that he thinks his passing is his strength and if that is the case then he doesn't know himself very well. Yes, he could never be accused of a lack of effort (even at Tooting), where I would never mark him as less than an 8  but the quality was sorely missing and on that basis he was a regular 5 for me. He thinks he is a midfielder when really his best position is probably right back. Would have been a good squad player but never a regular starter in a top side.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 6, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I'd rather Jordan than Sanchez.
> 
> I disagree, too. I think he's your steady, '7 out of 10', game in, game out kind've player and I think having players like Jordan in your squad when injuries and suspensions kick in does play a part in helping you win titles. His work rate was incredible and IMO, quite importantly, he was one of the few players left who had a rapport with the supporters.
> 
> Was he booted or did he go of his own accord?





liamdhfc said:


> I would have to completely disagree on the 7 out of 10 bit. I read somewhere that he thinks his passing is his strength and if that is the case then he doesn't know himself very well. Yes, he could never be accused of a lack of effort (even at Tooting), where I would never mark him as less than an 8  but the quality was sorely missing and on that basis he was a regular 5 for me. He thinks he is a midfielder when really his best position is probably right back. Would have been a good squad player but never a regular starter in a top side.


Technically good ball player with good pace and stamina, and can play on either flank; probably best at full back but capable of filling in as a winger.  Definitely not a central midfielder for me though.  Some players look a bit disorientated playing down the centre of the pitch and don't quite seem to have the 'radar' to be aware of everything happening around them (Ryan James was a classic example) and Jordan is one of them.  Looks like he's essentially been replaced in the squad by Sanchez Ming, who on past precedent is more influential at this best, but less reliable on an off-day.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 6, 2016)

Real shame about Hibbert, like someone said he had a great rapport with the fans and was always happy to talk in the bar, and also like Waldren was very apologetic about Tooting.

Here he is back in the day at Chelsea


----------



## Champion_hill (Jul 8, 2016)

Disappointed to lose Jordan, really thought his dribble from his own penalty area to the oppositions against the supporters team was a sign he was coming into form.

I blame the guy that finally tackled him.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2016)

So, with the first game tomorrow I guess a few more departures and arrivals may become evident.  Right now the squad seems to be as follows:

Confirmed for 2016/17:
Nyren Clunis
Ashley Carew
Roman Michael-Persil
Preston Edwards (Ebbsfleet United)
Michael Chambers (Welling United)
Ibrahim Kargbo (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (unattached)
Nathan Green (Margate)
Alfred Mugabo (Enfield Town)
Sandy Cunningham (Stirling Albion)
Danny Carr (Cambridge United)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)

Contract offers pending:
Matt Drage
Rhys Murrell-Williamson

Unconfirmed:
Oshane Brown
Osei Sankofa
Kenny Beaney
Jamie Mascoll
Josh Fernandes
Lawrence Yiga
Jacob Erskine

Confirmed departures:
Phil Wilson (Merstham)
Kristian Campbell (Merstham)
Charlie Penny (Woking)
Danny Waldren (Welling United)
Jordan Brown (Welling United)
Mitchell Nelson (Welling United)
Damian Scannell (Tonbridge Angels)
Ryan Moss (Kingstonian)
Ethan Pinnock (Forest Green Rovers)
Jordan Hibbert (Metropolitan Police)
Jack Dixon
Gus Sow


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 8, 2016)

Vidal to Merstham.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 8, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Vidal to Merstham.



What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 8, 2016)

No shock. Believe he wanted to go there at start of last season. Couldn't get in Welling team that finished bottom of league, couldn't get in Hemel side when on loan to them. Didn't want to stay at Dulwich last season so personally wouldn't have wanted him back.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 8, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> No shock. Believe he wanted to go there at start of last season. Couldn't get in Welling team that finished bottom of league, couldn't get in Hemel side when on loan to them. Didn't want to stay at Dulwich last season so personally wouldn't have wanted him back.



Liam on the money as usual.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 8, 2016)

Just say it as I see it. One thing you can be sure of, if you burn bridges with Gavin you won't be coming back.


----------



## Scutta (Jul 8, 2016)

Gutted. Quality player. 

How did he burn his bridges with Gav?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 8, 2016)

I believe he wouldn't sign a new contract at end of 2014-15 and wanted to be let go for free. Believe Merstham was club he wanted to join then. Vidal is not the player he could have been and his career had stalled and is, if anything, going in reverse.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 8, 2016)

Just because a player is popular does not make it a reason to sign him. I wish him well at the Dulwich Rejects FC...clearly much better than us, as they will be worth paying £12 a game to see...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 8, 2016)

This is beyond weird. Why on earth would he want to go to Merstham last season or indeed at all?! He'd be working for one of the most ridiculous managers in the league and Merstham (with all due respect, for they are a friendly club IMO) are hardly on a meteoric rise a la Aldershot/KFC Dons. Utterly bizarre.

As usual it probably comes down to money. Bird always has cash at whatever club he works at and judging by some of their signings this summer - Pat Cox from Staines and Dan Bennett from Kingstonian - they must be throwing some high wage packets about.

Having said all this, Mick Sullivan is their Assistant Manager and he has to be one of the best managers I've seen at this level, despite his Leatherhead connections. Plays really attacking, high tempo football and his sides are always exciting to watch. I'd have him as Gavin's successor without much hesitation.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 8, 2016)

I wouldn't...not I'm even thinking about Gavin's successor!


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 8, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> This is beyond weird. Why on earth would he want to go to Merstham last season or indeed at all?! He'd be working for one of the most ridiculous managers in the league and Merstham (with all due respect, for they are a friendly club IMO) are hardly on a meteoric rise a la Aldershot/KFC Dons. Utterly bizarre.
> 
> As usual it probably comes down to money. Bird always has cash at whatever club he works at and judging by some of their signings this summer - Pat Cox from Staines and Dan Bennett from Kingstonian - they must be throwing some high wage packets about.
> 
> Having said all this, Mick Sullivan is their Assistant Manager and he has to be one of the best managers I've seen at this level, despite his Leatherhead connections. Plays really attacking, high tempo football and his sides are always exciting to watch. I'd have him as Gavin's successor without much hesitation.



Probably appoint Moss as assistant manager.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 8, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Probably appoint Moss as assistant manager.



Goes without saying.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 8, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Goes without saying.



Such a city boy now #oldstreet


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jul 8, 2016)

I can't see any obvious bridges being burned at the time of parting:

Xavier Vidal: Dulwich Hamlet helped me grow - as a player and person

I can advise that he was on Peterborough's radar just a few short months ago (or at least Graham Westley's). I haven't seen anywhere near as much of Xav as you guys but I've always been quite impressed on the odd occasions when I have seen him. Hopefully, at just 21, he can bounce back - he's easily good enough for the national leagues and there are poorer midfielders in L2 for sure.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 8, 2016)

What is in print and what really happens are often unrelated.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> This is beyond weird. Why on earth would he want to go to Merstham last season or indeed at all?! He'd be working for one of the most ridiculous managers in the league and Merstham (with all due respect, for they are a friendly club IMO) are hardly on a meteoric rise a la Aldershot/KFC Dons. Utterly bizarre.
> 
> *As usual it probably comes down to money. Bird always has cash at whatever club he works at and judging by some of their signings this summer - Pat Cox from Staines and Dan Bennett from Kingstonian - they must be throwing some high wage packets about.*
> 
> Having said all this, Mick Sullivan is their Assistant Manager and he has to be one of the best managers I've seen at this level, despite his Leatherhead connections. Plays really attacking, high tempo football and his sides are always exciting to watch. I'd have him as Gavin's successor without much hesitation.


Merstham clearly have somemone pumping in cash, but Pat Cox was offered reduced terms by Staines by a new manager who clearly wasn't desperate to keep him; a Staines fan I chat to at cricket described him as basically a big number 9 who knows where the goal is but doesn't have any pace or mobility.  A player like that certainly wouldn't fit our team, or many others, other than a 'plan B' from the bench. Phil Wilson joined from us under similar circumstances.  Dan Bennett seems to be regarded as a loss by Ks fans on their forum, but may not have been quite so highly regarded by the manager.

Mick Sullivan did a great job building Merstham's Co-Co promotion winning team, and again at Leatherhead guiding them into the Premier Division, but there was that bizarre episode when he walked out, then was reinstated a few weeks later; then he left for good after they lost their first seven Premier Division games.  He's clearly effective in the right situation at the right club, but I'm not at all sure he'd be right for our club if a vacancy arose.  He also had a fairly disastrous spell at Walton Casuals in the season they finished bottom of D1S.

Agree it's bizarre that Xavier would want to go there either last year or this.  Frankly though, I felt he was already stalling in his final season with us.  He just didn't quite seem to have what it took to move forward and occupy the 'number 10' role vacated by Erhun.  I'd still like to have seen him return though, and would have thought he could do better than a club that struggles to pull 200 for home games.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2016)

Three more experienced players were added to the squad ahead of yesterdays' first pre-season match.  Not sure whether any or all of them are confirmed signings or just triallists:

Leon Fisher is a midfield playmaker who displayed impressive authority on the ball in two appearances against Hamlet for Wingate & Finchley last season.  He's also played for a variety of clubs north of the River including Enfield Town, Harlow Town, Waltham Forest, Ware, Cheshunt and Witham Town.

Gavin Tomlin is a 33 year old forward who spent the last two season at Crawley Town, making 51 League appearances.  He's played over 250 League games in total (47 goals), also appearing for Torquay, Dagenham, Southend, Port Vale, Brentford, Yeovil, Gillingham, having previously played for Fisher Athletic in their Conference South days.

Omar Koroma is a 26 year old centre forward, originally from Gambia, who had a spell with Hamlet midway through the 2014/15 season, alternating with Harry Ottaway for the number 9 shirt.  He's since played in Iceland for Throttur Reykjavik.

Several of the players from last season whose status was previously unconfirmed were in yesterday's squad, including Kenny Beaney, Jamie Mascoll, Josh Fernandes, as well as some of last season's Academy side such as goalkeeper Ediz Hoca (who played one first team game in the FA Trophy agaisnt Chalfont St Peter two seasons ago) and Dereece Thompson.  I would imagine it's increasing unlikely that those players still not confirmed as staying will do so.

*Retained and new players (latest updates in red):*
Nyren Clunis
Ashley Carew
Roman Michael-Persil
Kenny Beaney
Josh Fernandes
Dereece Thompson
Ediz Hoca
Osman Proni
Kladji Cani
Sean Mason
Ade Batula
Preston Edwards (Ebbsfleet United)
Michael Chambers (Welling United)
Ibrahim Kargbo (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (unattached)
Nathan Green (Margate)
Alfred Mugabo (Enfield Town)
Sandy Cunningham (Stirling Albion)
Danny Carr (Cambridge United)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)
Leon Fisher (Wingate & Finchley)
Gavin Tomlin (Crawley Town)
Omar Koroma (Throttur Reykjavik)

*Unconfirmed:*
Matt Drage (new contract offered)
Rhys Murrell-Williamson (new contract offered - currently on trial at Gillingham)
Oshane Brown
Osei Sankofa
Lawrence Yiga
Jacob Erskine

*Confirmed departures:*
Phil Wilson (Merstham)
Kristian Campbell (Merstham)
Charlie Penny (Woking)
Danny Waldren (Welling United)
Jordan Brown (Welling United)
Mitchell Nelson (Welling United)
Damian Scannell (Tonbridge Angels)
Ryan Moss (Kingstonian)
Ethan Pinnock (Forest Green Rovers)
Jordan Hibbert (Metropolitan Police)
Jordan Clarke (East Grinstead Town)
Jack Dixon (Kingstonian)
Gus Sow


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 10, 2016)

Not sure if Fisher, Tomlin  & Koroma have signed but believe all others have

Jack Dixon played for Ks yesterday


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 10, 2016)

Mascoll played for Bromley yesterday!

Kladji Cani, Sean Mason and Ade Batula were also involved yesterday, although Batula didn't make it on the pitch. I'm lead to believe that Osman Proni is still with us despite not being in yesterday's squad.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Not sure if Fisher & Koroma have signed but believe all others have.
> 
> Jack Dixon played for Ks yesterday


Fisher seems to be one of those players who plays for at least two different clubs every season but doesn't appear to have ever played at a higher level.  I liked him when I saw him against us, but can't see us accommodating him as well as Kargbo, Beaney & Carew, and suspect he won't hang around as a benchwarmer.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Mascoll played for Bromley yesterday!
> 
> Kladji Cani, Sean Mason and Ade Batula were also involved yesterday, although Batula didn't make it on the pitch. I'm lead to believe that Osman Proni is still with us despite not being in yesterday's squad.


D'oh!  Noticed Mascoll warming up but didn't register he was with the opposition!  Some of our other young players had familiar faces but couldn't put names to them.  Edited list again accordingly.

Was Cani the tall dark haired midfielder who came on towards the end?  Thought he really had a bit of something about him.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 10, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Fisher seems to be one of those players who plays for at least two different clubs every season but doesn't appear to have ever played at a higher level.  I liked him when I saw him against us, but can't see us accommodating him as well as Kargbo, Beaney & Carew, and suspect he won't hang around as a benchwarmer.
> 
> 
> D'oh!  Noticed Mascoll warming up but didn't register he was with the opposition!  Some of our other young players had familiar faces but couldn't put names to them.  Edited list again accordingly.
> ...



Yes, that was him. We played him in that bank of three behind Koroma. I believe he's more of a centre forward than a midfielder, but I agree I thought he looked like he had a bit of prowess.

Fisher does look like a bit of a journeyman footballer, but I thought we played our best football when we had him and Kargbo in the middle and let the front four attack as they wished. I suspect though that Gav will prefer to have a playmaker in there, rather than two midfield bruisers.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 10, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Not sure if Fisher & Koroma have signed but believe all others have.
> 
> Jack Dixon played for Ks yesterday



You saying Tomlin has signed for the season?!


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 10, 2016)

I have no official confirmation so I cannot be sure


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 10, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> I believe Tomlin has signed.



Big.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 10, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Big.



From a Port Vale mate on Tomlin:

"A great signing for Ryman Premier, i'd say - he was competent in league one two seasons ago, - then an injury knocked him back. He's fast, aggressive and certainly knows where the goal is. Very surprising that he's dropped down three divisions."


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 10, 2016)

Well into that.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 10, 2016)

Shrimpers fans I know have also spoken highly of him. Saw him play for them a few seasons ago at Orient and looked a very capable front man. Bit of a coup in my opinion if he has signed!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 11, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Fisher does look like a bit of a journeyman footballer, but I thought we played our best football when we had him and Kargbo in the middle and let the front four attack as they wished. I suspect though that Gav will prefer to have a playmaker in there, rather than two midfield bruisers.


Fisher's track record says "journmeyman", but he can play a bit.  He's the type of player East Thurrock had last season, and Hendon the season before, and we never quite had enough of those characters ourselves.  Agree he'd probably be more of an alternative to Kargbo though, rather than a partner for him.



pompeydunc said:


> From a Port Vale mate on Tomlin:
> 
> "A great signing for Ryman Premier, i'd say - he was competent in league one two seasons ago, - then an injury knocked him back. He's fast, aggressive and certainly knows where the goal is. Very surprising that he's dropped down three divisions."


There were a couple of older Bromley players or staff member sitting in front of me in the stand.  One of them remarked that they'd played against him when he was at Dagenham and said we've got a very good player if we keep him.  He is 33 though, and if he's had injury problems that may explain the lack of interest from higher level clubs.  Without getting carried away by a 45 minute cameo in a friendly, he looks potentially an exceptional signing with the best attributes of both McDonald and Scannell, and the fact that he's had a much more substantial Football League career than either suggest he'll hopefully prove more consistent and reliable.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jul 11, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Three more experienced players were added to the squad ahead of yesterdays' first pre-season match.  Not sure whether any or all of them are confirmed signings or just triallists:
> 
> Leon Fisher is a midfield playmaker who displayed impressive authority on the ball in two appearances against Hamlet for Wingate & Finchley last season.  He's also played for a variety of clubs north of the River including Enfield Town, Harlow Town, Waltham Forest, Ware, Cheshunt and Witham Town.
> 
> ...


Drage has said he'll be in squad for Norwich game...


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 11, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Drage has said he'll be in squad for Norwich game...



Thank fuck


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 11, 2016)

Gavin Tomlin has not signed. He is able to train and play games and is doing that with us


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 11, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Drage has said he'll be in squad for Norwich game...



Fantastic news! Apart from Ethan, Drage is the best centre half I've seen for Dulwich.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 11, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Gavin Tomlin has not signed. He is able to train and play games and is doing that with us



Is this another Forbes/Rocastle situation where a player trains and plays friendlies with us with a view to getting a move higher up the ladder, or is there actually half a chance we could sign Tomlin?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 11, 2016)

My educated guess is that we may be in with a shout


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 15, 2016)

South London Press article regarding possibility of Tomlin & Koroma signing for the season:

Dulwich Hamlet can afford to hand striker Gavin Tomlin a deal

*Retained and new players (latest updates in red):*
Nyren Clunis
Ashley Carew
Roman Michael-Persil
Kenny Beaney
Josh Fernandes
Dereece Thompson
Osman Proni
Kladji Cani
Sean Mason
Ade Batula
Matt Drage
Preston Edwards (Ebbsfleet United)
Michael Chambers (Welling United)
Ibrahim Kargbo (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (unattached)
Nathan Green (Margate)
Alfred Mugabo (Enfield Town)
Sandy Cunningham (Stirling Albion)
Danny Carr (Cambridge United)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)
Leon Fisher (Wingate & Finchley)
Gavin Tomlin (Crawley Town)
Omar Koroma (Throttur Reykjavik)
Alvaro Pereira
Rafael Cavalado

*Unconfirmed:*
Osei Sankofa
Lawrence Yiga
Jacob Erskine

*Confirmed departures:*
Phil Wilson (Merstham)
Kristian Campbell (Merstham)
Charlie Penny (Woking)
Danny Waldren (Welling United)
Jordan Brown (Welling United)
Mitchell Nelson (Welling United)
Damian Scannell (Tonbridge Angels)
Ryan Moss (Kingstonian)
Ethan Pinnock (Forest Green Rovers)
Jordan Hibbert (Metropolitan Police)
Jordan Clarke (East Grinstead Town)
Jack Dixon (Kingstonian)
Gus Sow
Rhys Murrell-Williamson
Oshane Brown (Whyteleafe)


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 15, 2016)

Interesting quote from Gavin in the SLP today, confirming that we could afford Tomlin if he wanted to join us as we have a playing squad of 17 at the moment, rather than 22 players last season.

I'd guess he's only including those players outside of the academy set up in that number?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 15, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> South London Press article regarding possibility of Tomlin & Koroma signing for the season:
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet can afford to hand striker Gavin Tomlin a deal
> 
> ...



Gus Sow was at the game last night, but perhaps just watching?  He didn't play...  Is RMW confirmed as departing?  Thought he was just on trial at Gillingham.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 16, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> Gus Sow was at the game last night, but perhaps just watching?  He didn't play...  Is RMW confirmed as departing?  Thought he was just on trial at Gillingham.



Sow was also at the game v Norwich. Looks like he's still around.

He's a funny case, really. I know he was quite highly regarded at Palace - he wasn't turfed out at 18 when his youth contract expired, he was given a three year contract instead. Admittedly he didn't break into the first team, but it's quite rare to hear of pro clubs handing out contracts longer than a couple of years to youth team players. Whenever I saw him play last season he was played in a variety of positions, too, when I've only ever known him as a defensive midfielder, so in all honesty I'm not amazed he didn't light up the games he played in.

Given he arrived halfway through the season into a side that spectacularly underperformed, maybe he does a deserve a fresh crack in pre season. Let's face it, our fundamental failings last season were not down to Gus Sow!


----------



## Scutta (Jul 16, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Let's face it, our fundamental failings last season were not down to Gus Sow!


They were down to Moss... 

*Scarpers*


----------



## clog (Jul 16, 2016)

Scutta said:


> They were down to Moss...
> 
> *Scarpers*


Careful now, you'll get blocked.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> Gus Sow was at the game last night, but perhaps just watching?  He didn't play...  Is RMW confirmed as departing?  Thought he was just on trial at Gillingham.


The information I heard is that there's as much chance of RMW playing for us as Xavier Vidal!  Gus Sow was definitely announced as being released in the first wave of announcements, and he hasn't played in any of the four games so far.

No more new faces featured at Lewes who haven't already appeared in the previous three games.



Moroccan Sunset said:


> Sow was also at the game v Norwich. Looks like he's still around.  Given he arrived halfway through the season into a side that spectacularly underperformed, maybe he does a deserve a fresh crack in pre season. Let's face it, our fundamental failings last season were not down to Gus Sow!


Personally I don't see a place for him ahead of Kargbo, Beaney & Fisher.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 17, 2016)

Scutta said:


> They were down to Moss...
> 
> *Scarpers*



That's Saint Ryan of Moss to _you_, Scutta.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 17, 2016)

clog said:


> Careful now, you'll get blocked.



Blocked?! Pha. Please, come on...


... Assasinated, at least.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 17, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Blocked?! Pha. Please, come on...
> 
> 
> ... Assasinated, at least.



Moss took the shot but ended up shooting Scutta's neighbour's back wall.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jul 18, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Moss took the shot but ended up shooting Scutta's neighbour's back wall.



That's because Drage had thrown him an antiquated, rusty single-barrelled shotgun from 60 yards away straight at his head, expected him to catch it, load it and fire a shot so accurate that it would've split a hair on Scutta's head all from the tightest of angles.


----------



## YTC (Aug 1, 2016)

Gavin Tomlin's signed.

Massive.

Gavin Tomlin - signing confirmed - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 1, 2016)

Good news. Is there anyone who's been playing in the friendlies who still isn't signed up now?


----------



## SDE (Aug 1, 2016)

Has Tomlin's popularity crashed the interweb..?


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 1, 2016)

SDE said:


> Has Tomlin's popularity crashed the interweb..?
> 
> View attachment 90248



Earlier we were the number ONE pitchero club page.  So its likely,.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Good news. Is there anyone who's been playing in the friendlies who still isn't signed up now?



Omar Koroma?


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 1, 2016)

He played on Saturday against Hampton so shall have to see what the next move from Gavin is...
Dulwich Hamlet put striker contract deal on ice


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 2, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> He played on Saturday against Hampton so shall have to see what the next move from Gavin is...
> Dulwich Hamlet put striker contract deal on ice



"The 26-year-old Gambian forward is a free agent after leaving 'Kyzyl-Zhar SK Petropavlovsk' in Kazakhstan." - well that's easy for you to say!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 2, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Good news. Is there anyone who's been playing in the friendlies who still isn't signed up now?


Leon Fisher and Alvaro Peral are the most prominent newcomers who haven't officially been announced as 'signed-up' yet as far as I'm aware.



Griff_Turnstile said:


> He played on Saturday against Hampton so shall have to see what the next move from Gavin is...
> Dulwich Hamlet put striker contract deal on ice


That article appeared in the SLoP the day before the Millwall match, in which Koroma also played, so it looks likely that we'll make him an offer.  Last week's SLoP repoted that Josh Fernandes has signed a contract and Shaun Mason and Dereece Thompson will also be part of the first team squad.

Jacob Erskine was in the seats just in front of the directors' box at that game, so not sure whether he's still 'around' or was just catching up with old friends.  Looks like Gus Sow has been given another chance to stay on a non-contract basis after it was initially announced that his contract wasn't being renewed.  Which leaves Sankofa and Yiga as the other members of last season's squad who are unaccounted for.

*Retained and new players (latest updates in red):*
Nyren Clunis
Ashley Carew
Roman Michael-Persil
Kenny Beaney
Josh Fernandes
Dereece Thompson
Osman Proni
Kladji Cani
Sean Mason
Ade Batula
Matt Drage
Gus Sow
Preston Edwards (Ebbsfleet United)
Michael Chambers (Welling United)
Ibrahim Kargbo (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (unattached)
Nathan Green (Margate)
Alfred Mugabo (Enfield Town)
Sandy Cunningham (Stirling Albion)
Danny Carr (Cambridge United)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)
Leon Fisher (Wingate & Finchley)
Gavin Tomlin (Crawley Town)
Omar Koroma (Kyzyl-Zhar SK Petropavlovsk)
Alvaro Peral (CD Guijuelo)
Rafael Cavalado

*Unconfirmed:*
Osei Sankofa
Jacob Erskine

*Confirmed departures:*
Phil Wilson (Merstham)
Kristian Campbell (Merstham)
Charlie Penny (Woking)
Danny Waldren (Welling United)
Jordan Brown (Welling United)
Mitchell Nelson (Welling United)
Damian Scannell (Tonbridge Angels)
Ryan Moss (Kingstonian)
Ethan Pinnock (Forest Green Rovers)
Jordan Hibbert (Metropolitan Police)
Jordan Clarke (East Grinstead Town)
Jack Dixon (Kingstonian)
Rhys Murrell-Williamson
Oshane Brown (Whyteleafe)
Lawrence Yiga (Harlow Town)


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2016)

Pinnock's been excellent in the pre-season games I've seen. Prone to the odd poor decision and error but overall great ability and potential.


----------



## 3010 (Aug 2, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Which leaves Sankofa and Yiga as the other members of last season's squad who are unaccounted for.


Lawrence Yiga signed for Harlow Town a couple of weeks ago: Yiga Becomes a Hawk


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 2, 2016)

3010 said:


> Lawrence Yiga signed for Harlow Town a couple of weeks ago: Yiga Becomes a Hawk


List in my earlier post edited accordingly.

Incidentally Joe 'The Tank' Benjamin, who left us for Harlow last summer, has now joined Bishop's Stortforrd in Conference South!

Other ex-players joining Football League clubs are Frazer Shaw, who signed for Accrington Stanley after his one seaon at Leyton Orient, and Tom Bolarinwa, who has signed for Grimsby Town after helping Sutton United win the Conference South championship last season.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 3, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Sow was also at the game v Norwich. Looks like he's still around.
> 
> He's a funny case, really. I know he was quite highly regarded at Palace - he wasn't turfed out at 18 when his youth contract expired, he was given a three year contract instead. Admittedly he didn't break into the first team, but it's quite rare to hear of pro clubs handing out contracts longer than a couple of years to youth team players. Whenever I saw him play last season he was played in a variety of positions, too, when I've only ever known him as a defensive midfielder, so in all honesty I'm not amazed he didn't light up the games he played in.
> 
> Given he arrived halfway through the season into a side that spectacularly underperformed, maybe he does a deserve a fresh crack in pre season. Let's face it, our fundamental failings last season were not down to Gus Sow!


Played again last night in the Experimental XI. Won't be the first player to be released in close season think similar thing happened with Dean McDonald?


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 3, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Leon Fisher and Alvaro Peral are the most prominent newcomers who haven't officially been announced as 'signed-up' yet as far as I'm aware.
> 
> 
> That article appeared in the SLoP the day before the Millwall match, in which Koroma also played, so it looks likely that we'll make him an offer.  Last week's SLoP repoted that Josh Fernandes has signed a contract and Shaun Mason and Dereece Thompson will also be part of the first team squad.
> ...


Judging by this tweet from Leon last night looks like he's not signing. Shame would have been a very addition to the squad


Think Jacob Erskine has disappeared after he went AWOL before the end of his loan spell at Cray Wanderers


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 3, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Judging by this tweet from Leon last night looks like he's not signing. Shame would have been a very addition to the squad




Agreed, shame about Fisher, although didn't really expect him to stay for very long given that he'd be playing second fiddle to Kargbo. Nonetheless, I think he looked far more impressive than Beaney has done so far.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 3, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Agreed, shame about Fisher, although didn't really expect him to stay for very long given that he'd be playing second fiddle to Kargbo. Nonetheless, I think he looked far more impressive than Beaney has done so far.



Beaney 8.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 3, 2016)

Shame about Leon. Can't agree on Beaney, think he and Kargbo have looked good together so far.


----------



## Poids (Aug 4, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Shame about Leon. Can't agree on Beaney, think he and Kargbo have looked good together so far.


Agree. Think they look like a very solid pairing. We already look much tougher in the middle of the park.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Judging by this tweet from Leon last night looks like he's not signing. Shame would have been a very addition to the squad
> 
> 
> Think Jacob Erskine has disappeared after he went AWOL before the end of his loan spell at Cray Wanderers



He has, however, left a sage, philosophical nugget for us all to ponder:


> Fitness is a lifestyle... All roads that lead to success have to pass through hard work boulevard at some point


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 5, 2016)

And neither will Omar Koroma...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 5, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> And neither will Omar Koroma...




Bugger. That's a kick in the clangers. Did Wealdstone come in with a bigger offer or did we release him? Either way it's disappointing.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 5, 2016)

Ho


Moroccan Sunset said:


> Bugger. That's a kick in the clangers. Did Wealdstone come in with a bigger offer or did we release him? Either way it's disappointing.


How could we release him, we hadn't signed him!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 5, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Ho
> 
> How could we release him, we hadn't signed him!



Indeed. I just meant did we do the booting.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 5, 2016)

No idea, nor do I care. It's all part of the pre-season circus. And he's a division higher...so that might have appealed to him.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 6, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No idea, nor do I care. It's all part of the pre-season circus. And he's a division higher...so that might have appealed to him.


He probably doesn't have a job outside football if he's been playing in Kazakhstan and Iceland since his previous spell with us.  And I recall Gavin released him last time as he wanted to have trails with other clubs.  Sounds like he's basically a have-boots-will-travel professional footballer who just makes enough from playing to get by at a relatively low level, therefore he has to take whatever he thinks is the best offer for himself.  I'd like to have kept him; I thought he looked a lot sharper than two years ago.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 6, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> He probably doesn't have a job outside football if he's been playing in Kazakhstan and Iceland since his previous spell with us.  And I recall Gavin released him last time as he wanted to have trails with other clubs.  Sounds like he's basically a have-boots-will-travel professional footballer who just makes enough from playing to get by at a relatively low level, therefore he has to take whatever he thinks is the best offer for himself.  I'd like to have kept him; I thought he looked a lot sharper than two years ago.



True. We seemed to take an age to get an offer for him, mind. All the right noises were coming out of the interviews in the SLoP et al - we wanted him, he wanted to join us, only a slight knock was obstructing it. I can't help but feel if we'd just got on with it, we could have signed him up long before Wealdstone were even on the radar.

Agree with you entirely, though - I think having another good striker to support and compete with Carr for the #9 shirt would have been very useful and given us that firepower that we've desperately lacked since the days of French and Carr.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 6, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Agree with you entirely, though - I think having another good striker to support and compete with Carr for the #9 shirt would have been very useful and given us that firepower that we've desperately lacked since the days of French and Carr.


Yes, I don't think it's a coincidence that Harry Ottaway's best spell after his broken leg was when he first came back and Koroma was rotating with him for the number 9 shirt.  Even at the start of last season when Erskine and Willock were both fit and available we looked potent up front and the team as a whole scored a lot of goals.


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 7, 2016)

Disappointed not to have Koroma on board - I think he's really looked the part when I've seen him this summer, and I also liked him when he was with us last time round and felt we should have held on to him.

Fisher isn't one I'm too bothered about though - I felt he looked very immobile and not really good enough for a central midfield that has Kargbo, Beaney and Carew to consider, along with Fernandes who I'd like to see get more chances in the coming season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 8, 2016)

Dipo Akinyemi is now on loan from Stevenage to St Albans City of Conference South, and scored in their win on Saturday.


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 8, 2016)

Slightly off-topic but I see Shawn McCoulsky has signed for Weston-Super-Mare. Assumed it would have been a loan to help his development but apparently not.


----------



## sankara (Aug 8, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Slightly off-topic but I see Shawn McCoulsky has signed for Weston-Super-Mare. Assumed it would have been a loan to help his development but apparently not.


I think it is a loan: Loan Watch: McCoulsky shines on WSM debut


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 8, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Slightly off-topic but I see Shawn McCoulsky has signed for Weston-Super-Mare. Assumed it would have been a loan to help his development but apparently not.


 This appears to be the 'giveaway' from the link:


"Round-up of all City's players currently out on loan."


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 9, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> This appears to be the 'giveaway' from the link:
> 
> 
> "Round-up of all City's players currently out on loan."



I'm sure it is, but that link wasn't posted up until after I'd mentioned it on here.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2016)

With Kadell Daniel (who sounds like a direct replacement for Rhys Murrell-Williamson) announced as signing for us on the club website, this seems to be our squad for the start of the season, based on players appearing in the pre-season matches:

Nyren Clunis
Ashley Carew
Roman Michael-Persil
Kenny Beaney
Josh Fernandes
Dereece Thompson
Sean Mason
Matt Drage
Preston Edwards (Ebbsfleet United)
Michael Chambers (Welling United)
Ibrahim Kargbo (Welling United)
Sanchez Ming (unattached)
Nathan Green (Margate)
Alfred Mugabo (Enfield Town)
Sandy Cunningham (Stirling Albion)
Danny Carr (Cambridge United)
Marc Weatherstone (Wingate & Finchley)
Gavin Tomlin (Crawley Town)
Kadell Daniel (Welling United)

Dulwich Hamlet boost squad as Kadell Daniel signs up - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

Triallists not signed:

Omar Koroma (to Wealdstone)
Leon Fisher

Not yet confirmed:

Gus Sow
Alvaro Peral (CD Guijuelo)
Goldy Capella (East Grinstead Town)
Rafael Cavalado
Osman Proni
Kladji Cani
Ade Batula


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 10, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> With Kadell Daniel (who sounds like a direct replacement for Rhys Murrell-Williamson) announced as signing for us on the club website, this seems to be our squad for the start of the season, based on players appearing in the pre-season matches:
> 
> Nyren Clunis
> Ashley Carew
> ...



Presumably we can assume that Proni, Cani and Batula will all be part of the squad or academy team and that Sow will hang around?


----------



## bkbk (Aug 10, 2016)

Who was the diminutive attacking midfielder that came on against Tooting?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2016)

Al Crane said:


> Presumably we can assume that Proni, Cani and Batula will all be part of the squad or academy team and that Sow will hang around?


I would think so.  Sow played agaisnt Tooting after other players had been cut - so looks like he's keen to earn a chance.  The youngsters will possibly go out on loan to lower division sides, as Mascoll & Fernandes etc did last season; I doubt they'll be a part of our squad for league matches just yet.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 11, 2016)

bkbk said:


> Who was the diminutive attacking midfielder that came on against Tooting?



Antonio Goncalves.


----------



## 3010 (Aug 16, 2016)

New signing: Former Chesterfield midfielder joins Dulwich Hamlet - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 16, 2016)

3010 said:


> New signing: Former Chesterfield midfielder joins Dulwich Hamlet - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



I think is a wise move. I thought having only Kargbo, Beaney and Carew as viable midfield options left us a bit light in the middle.

Does this spell the end for Gus Sow?

Is there any more news about this striker from Leyton Orient who played on Saturday? Is he on loan?


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 17, 2016)

The striker from Leyton Orient is on what is described as Work Experience


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 17, 2016)

Michael Onovwigun - player profile  | Transfermarkt

Victor Adeboyejo - player profile 16/17 | Transfermarkt


----------



## NoahGinger (Aug 18, 2016)

Whats happened to RMW? Is he still with the club, on his transfermarket page he is still playing for us.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 18, 2016)

NoahGinger said:


> Whats happened to RMW? Is he still with the club, on his transfermarket page he is still playing for us.



Was on trial at Gillingham last I heard.

They're more than fucking welcome to him as well.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 18, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Was on trial at Gillingham last I heard.
> 
> They're more than fucking welcome to him as well.



On the bench on Tuesday night vs Enfield!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 18, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> On the bench on Tuesday night vs Enfield!



Was he definitely? I thought that was a RM-P typo?

Subs were: Weatherstone, Cunningham, Victor, Michael from Chesterfield and RMP


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 18, 2016)

RMW was seen at training last week but not on the bench on Tuesday as far as I know.


----------



## Lyham (Aug 18, 2016)

It definitely was Roman instead of Rhys though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 19, 2016)

Lyham said:


> It definitely was Roman instead of Rhys though.



Roman came on along with Weatherstone and the new lad from Chesterfield (Onovwigun); Cunningham and the forward on loan from Orient (Adeboyego) were the unused subs.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 19, 2016)

Jamie Mascoll now at Grays (possibly on loan from Bromley?) along with Adeyinka Cole:

Grays Athletic | Grays Athletic v AFC Sudbury


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 19, 2016)

Would be helpful to have a team photos in the programme
to help recognise our new players


----------



## 3010 (Aug 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Incidentally Joe 'The Tank' Benjamin, who left us for Harlow last summer, has now joined Bishop's Stortforrd in Conference South!



'The Tank' didn't last long there - he might be lining up against us later this season for Harlow: Hawks Return for Benjamin


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 19, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Would be helpful to have a team photos in the programme
> to help recognise our new players



Hopefully a team photo and headshots can be arranged. In the mean-time I'll try and get a photo of each player at tomorrow's match with their names included for info


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 19, 2016)

3010 said:


> 'The Tank' didn't last long there - he might be lining up against us later this season for Harlow: Hawks Return for Benjamin


 Um....later in the season? You mean like, possibly, this coming Tuesday night when we're away to Harlow Town?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 19, 2016)

Get the tank flag ready Scolly !


----------



## 3010 (Aug 19, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um....later in the season? You mean like, possibly, this coming Tuesday night when we're away to Harlow Town?


I take it 1 game at a time Mishi - anything after the next game is later in the season to me


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 1, 2016)

Gus Sow has signed for Lewes.
Hearing Onouwigun has been given the boot as well......


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 1, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> Gus Sow has signed for Lewes.
> Hearing Onouwigun has been given the boot as well......


Onouwigun has bowled up to join Saint Ryan of Kingsmeadow at Ks.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 1, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> Gus Sow has signed for Lewes.
> Hearing Onouwigun has been given the boot as well......



Bloody heck, that was brief. Any news on why?


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 2, 2016)

Guess!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 3, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Onouwigun has bowled up to join Saint Ryan of Kingsmeadow at Ks.



Amen.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 4, 2016)

Ayomide Adeboyejo has joined Soham Town Rangers.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 9, 2016)

Striker Alex Teniola in on loan from Concord Rangers.


----------



## EDC (Sep 10, 2016)

I thought Brian Wilson was the Beach Boys frontman?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone got a song that can be sung about a squid?


----------



## Fingers (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Lyham (Sep 10, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Onouwigun has bowled up to join Saint Ryan of Kingsmeadow at Ks.



And he scored two today.

...and Moss got one too.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 10, 2016)

Lyham said:


> And he scored two today.
> 
> ...and Moss got one too.


Oh, terrific.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 11, 2016)

Dereece Thompson has joined Whyteleafe, would presume its a loan deal but im sure someone, someday will confirm this!


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 11, 2016)

I would guess Dereece has been transferred on an agreement that they will transfer back ad happens with non contract players.


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 11, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Oh, terrific.



At least they didn't win though - 4-4 draw at Leiston. And they are still below us.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 12, 2016)

I see Murrell-Williamson has gone out on loan to Boreham Wood. Have to say I don't really understand what's going on there. If he's not wanted, why wasn't he just released in the summer? Surely he can't have signed another contract with us for this season?


----------



## darryl (Sep 12, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> I see Murrell-Williamson has gone out on loan to Boreham Wood. Have to say I don't really understand what's going on there. If he's not wanted, why wasn't he just released in the summer? Surely he can't have signed another contract with us for this season?



This is a bit concerning.


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 12, 2016)

Likely to have been offered a new contract as he was on the retained list, and is at an age where a compensation payment would be due, although he then went off on trial with professional clubs. On that basis it may be that Gavin  does not now require him and so he has gone out with a view to securing a move.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 16, 2016)

darryl said:


> This is a bit concerning.


He pissed of Gavin and is now definately not wanted, story here:
Gavin Rose shuts door on Dulwich attacker having Champion Hill future - London News Online


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 16, 2016)

"Dulwich host Hendon in the FA Cup second qualifying round on Saturday – an all Ryman Premier Division encounter which didn’t quicken the pulse when the draw was made.

Rose said: “We can’t take too much notice of that – our job is to play whoever we get. I would have taken an easier draw and it wouldn’t have mattered if it was a sexy one or not!”"


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 16, 2016)

Gavin puts it rather better than I did in my earlier reply but in the end it's the same thing; not required.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 17, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> He pissed of Gavin and is now definately not wanted, story here:
> Gavin Rose shuts door on Dulwich attacker having Champion Hill future - London News Online



Pft. A bold move from Gav. I hope he's got someone to replace Rhys's lack of commitment, poor time-keeping and ineffectual performances.


----------



## Scutta (Sep 17, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Pft. A bold move from Gav. I hope he's got someone to replace Rhys's lack of commitment, poor time-keeping and ineffectual performances.



And dont forget periscope duties. Live from KFC.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 17, 2016)

So anyway, Rhys is playing two divisions higher than us.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 17, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> So anyway, Rhys is playing two divisions higher than us.



For now.

To be fair, I think this just demonstrates Boreham Wood's level of desperation, rather than Rhys's actual ability.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 17, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> For now.
> 
> To be fair, I think this just demonstrates Boreham Wood's level of desperation, rather than Rhys's actual ability.


You may be right captain. Time will tell.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 18, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> So anyway, Rhys is playing two divisions higher than us.





Moroccan Sunset said:


> For now.
> 
> To be fair, I think this just demonstrates Boreham Wood's level of desperation, rather than Rhys's actual ability.


But this time last season most of us were just hoping we could hold onto him until the end of the season and were delighted when he signed a contract.  He has the ability to make an impression at that level, if he commits himself properly.  There also seems to be a strong hint of "the meddling agent strikes again", convincing an impressionable player that he's too good for our level.


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 20, 2016)

Rumours abound as to someones next destination...


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 3, 2016)

An old interview here with Ibra Sekajja:

New Livingston striker Ibra Sekajja hoping for dream debut against Dumbarton


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 14, 2016)

So, Dumebi Dumaka in on loan from Maidstone. Scored loads for Grays and purportedly had West Ham and Ipswich looking at him just a year ago. A lot of the Stones fans had him down as a starter at the start of the season. Hopefully boss not Moss.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 14, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> So, Dumebi Dumaka in on loan from Maidstone. Scored loads for Grays and purportedly had West Ham and Ipswich looking at him just a year ago. A lot of the Stones fans had him down as a starter at the start of the season. Hopefully boss not Moss.


Calling Spikey mikey  for the inside info!


----------



## EDC (Oct 14, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> So, Dumebi Dumaka in on loan from Maidstone. Scored loads for Grays and purportedly had West Ham and Ipswich looking at him just a year ago. A lot of the Stones fans had him down as a starter at the start of the season. Hopefully boss not Moss.



Let's play him in midfield or defence.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Oct 14, 2016)

Should be good quality at your level. Maidstone currently bringing in players to cope with the National League, and loaning or transferring out those not in favour. Will be sorry to see him go and hope he returns, but that's football. Isn't it about time you followed the Stones up the pyramid?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 14, 2016)

Sparkle Motion said:


> Isn't it about time you followed the Stones up the pyramid?



Not at all; we're having too much fun getting beaten 4-1 at home by the mighty Harrow in the Ryman Prem.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 15, 2016)

EDC said:


> Let's play him in midfield or defence.


Forward thinking, but i favour playing him on the bench for a couple of matches, maybe giving him 47  seconds game time and then shifting him out to a rival club. Thats proper tactics sunshine, stand back in awe ;-)


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 15, 2016)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Not at all; we're having too much fun getting beaten 4-1 at home by the mighty Harrow in the Ryman Prem.



And we've only just got the new outside bar. No point in forcing that to close by doing a daft thing like getting promoted.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 15, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Forward thinking, but i favour playing him on the bench for a couple of matches, maybe giving him 47  seconds game time and then shifting him out to a rival club. Thats proper tactics sunshine, stand back in awe ;-)



That's a good point actually - if we've got him on loan from Maidstone, how can we loan him out to Merstham after a couple of months? Can you sub-loan? If not, I really think we haven't thought this through.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Oct 15, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> And we've only just got the new outside bar. No point in forcing that to close by doing a daft thing like getting promoted.


It certainly forces you to plan your drinking.  I don't like guzzling beer in a hurry, so spend some money elsewhere before having a pint at half time. But then I'm here to watch football, not get drunk.


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 15, 2016)

Alex Teniola signed for Greenwich Borough and he is cup tied next Tuesday i believe!


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 16, 2016)

Sparkle Motion said:


> It certainly forces you to plan your drinking.  I don't like guzzling beer in a hurry, so spend some money elsewhere before having a pint at half time. But then I'm here to watch football, not get drunk.



Me too. But, understandably, you haven't seen some of our performances this season. The one sometimes follows the other


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Oct 16, 2016)

If you do ever journey to the sunlit uplands of the National League, expect a couple of other differences apart from prohibition. You will no longer be the big cheese with the biggest attendances. And when the big beasts do descend, segregation makes for quite a different atmosphere and crowd dynamic.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 16, 2016)

Sparkle Motion said:


> If you do ever journey to the sunlit uplands of the National League, expect a couple of other differences apart from prohibition. You will no longer be the big cheese with the biggest attendances. And when the big beasts do descend, segregation makes for quite a different atmosphere and crowd dynamic.


To be honest...I can't see it happening in my lifetime...at the moment we are just trying to focus on going up one level to National League South. [Where you CAN drink inside grounds, I believe]


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 17, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> So, Dumebi Dumaka in on loan from Maidstone. Scored loads for Grays and purportedly had West Ham and Ipswich looking at him just a year ago. A lot of the Stones fans had him down as a starter at the start of the season. Hopefully boss not Moss.


Terrific signing.  He was the best centre forward I saw in our league last season; only Danny Mills at Whitehawk impressed me as much.  Huge physical presence and an excellent and confident ball player.  Scored 18 times in 24 league appearances for Grays.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Oct 28, 2016)

Does this make us your feeder club, or you our nursery?

Maidstone United FC   » Karagiannis goes on loan to Dulwich

There are many, including myself, who think Vas Karagiannis should have been given more of a chance.


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 28, 2016)

Just for the record, as I don't think I've seen them mentioned elsewhere - Kieran Djilali is now testing the stitching on a pair of shorts at Three Bridges, Josh Fernandes has gone on one months loan to Erith & Belvedere, and Kadell Daniel has gone on one months loan to Leatherhead.

Would imagine Daniel's move is a direct result of Karagiannis coming in - thought he would produce more after the way he started, so will be interesting to see if he comes back or is destined to join the Rhys Murrell-Williamson Memorial Home for Discarded Wingers.

Hopefully Fernandes' loan is purely to get some games - always liked Josh, would be a shame if this turned into something permanent.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 31, 2016)

Has anyone ever returned from loan? Struggling to think in recent seasons... Seems to be a euphemism for 'released'


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 31, 2016)

Think the fact that Kadell started for Leatherhead in their FA Trophy defeat at home to Chesham speaks voulmes...


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 31, 2016)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Has anyone ever returned from loan? Struggling to think in recent seasons... Seems to be a euphemism for 'released'



Think it comes down to whether the player is on a contract, or just registered to play for us - I'm sure Liam or Griff will correct me if I'm off the mark, but think it works like this:

If a player is signed to a contract, we can't just let them go without presumably paying up their contract, agreeing with the player to jointly cancel it, or arranging for another team to pick it up.

But if only registered, other teams can make seven day approaches, which if accepted by the player sees their registration transfer to the other club.

Can't imagine Fernandes is on a contract, but I believe it's fairly common for clubs to agree up front for a players registration to transfer back to the original club once a certain period has elapsed.

And I can't remember if Daniel signed a contract with us or not - if just registered, that could become permanent without the club having a say in it, whatever that say might have been.

On the other side of it, Maidstone have very much reported the Dumaka and Karagiannis moves as loans, so presumably they're under contract to them - but they're both out of favour over there, so if we were interested there's the possibility Maidstone would let them move on, although I'd assume the players would need to agree to that as well.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 1, 2016)

AveryDave said:


> But if only registered, other teams can make seven day approaches, which if accepted by the player sees their registration transfer to the other club.


And from the club's perspective any player the manager no longer requires can be released with immediate effect.



AveryDave said:


> Can't imagine Fernandes is on a contract, but I believe it's fairly common for clubs to agree up front for a players registration to transfer back to the original club once a certain period has elapsed.


Fernandes *is* under contract, it was announced at the start of the season.  Although as Erith & Belvedere are in a different league he could have signed for them on dual registration even if he wasn't under contract.[/QUOTE]



AveryDave said:


> And I can't remember if Daniel signed a contract with us or not - if just registered, that could become permanent without the club having a say in it, whatever that say might have been.


If he's been loaned to a club in our division he'll be under contract, as Charlie Penny was last season.  As Griff points out, the fact that he played in their Trophy game (therefore making him cup-tied for us) suggests Gavin doesn't expect to need him again.  He seemed to go from regular starter to making up the numbers on the bench and never getting on the field almost overnight.

On the other side of it, Maidstone have very much reported the Dumaka and Karagiannis moves as loans, so presumably they're under contract to them - but they're both out of favour over there, so if we were interested there's the possibility Maidstone would let them move on, although I'd assume the players would need to agree to that as well.[/QUOTE]
They signed Karagiannis from Leatherhead at the same time as Sweeney joined them from us (12 goals in 20 league games for Leatherhead last season) and Dumaka joined them from Grays in the second half of the season.  Both seemed to be regular starters in Conference South, and of course the Stones were promoted in the play-offs.  Maidstone are suddenly only a mid-table side in a division and no longer the biggest club in the division after three promotions in four seasons.  They still have a few of their old D1S players like goalkeeper Lee Worgan and winger Alex Flischer, but perhaps the rapid rise up the divisions has come a bit too quick for some players to adjust to the rise in standard.  Two months of playing regularly for Hamlet could build their confidence and allow them to return to Maidstone around Christmas and play a bigger part there.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Nov 3, 2016)

Maidstone fans are not really expecting loanees to return. Maybe with the exception of recruiting replacements for the clusterf*ck that is the Healey situation. We are desperately trying to rebuild to survive in the National League.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2016)

Sparkle Motion said:


> Maidstone fans are not really expecting loanees to return. Maybe with the exception of recruiting replacements for the clusterf*ck that is the Healey situation. We are desperately trying to rebuild to survive in the National League.


I guess when loan players are allowed to appear in FA competition matches that usually tells you they aren't likely to return to playing for the parent club.  On that basis I'm not expecting Kadell Daniel back at the Hamlet in a hurry.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 15, 2016)

Roman Michael-Percil has been released. Shame, he's a exciting player to watch!

Dulwich Hamlet wingman moves on - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 15, 2016)

Nivag said:


> Roman Michael-Percil has been released. Shame, he's a exciting player to watch!
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet wingman moves on - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


This is an outrage.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2016)

Nivag said:


> Roman Michael-Percil has been released. Shame, he's a exciting player to watch!
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet wingman moves on - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Yeah that's a shame - a bit hit and miss but like you say definitely an exciting player to watch. Ultimately less effective than Nyren and Ibra Sekajja though so you can see why he's been pushed out.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 15, 2016)

Reading between the lines, sounds very much like he has something else lined up where he'll be starting in the first team - hard to say no on that basis.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 15, 2016)

Seems he's weighing up a few options so should be back playing somewhere soon, seems to be the story of his career. Like a glowworm burning brightly when he starts only to drift out of contention. Nice lad so wish him all the best of luck. Meanwhile good news on the injury front and a "new" name playing in a friendly yesterday.
KARGBO COMEBACK CONTINUES - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Jules P (Nov 15, 2016)

Rhys Murrell Williamson played in the friendly. Are we really gonna see him in the pink and blue again?! He was one of my favourite players last season, and is a lot more physical than the other wingers we have... certainly more so than RMP. Thoughts?


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 15, 2016)

Jules P said:


> Rhys Murrell Williamson played in the friendly. Are we really gonna see him in the pink and blue again?! He was one of my favourite players last season, and is a lot more physical than the other wingers we have... certainly more so than RMP. Thoughts?



Depends if he can turn up in time for kick-off


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm a bereft sponsor.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> I'm a bereft sponsor.



Have RMW instead?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> I'm a bereft sponsor.


You can sponsor me?


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Have RMW instead?


Or Jack Dixon, Danny Waldren?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 15, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> You can sponsor me?



Bath of beans.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 15, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> You can sponsor me?


Psshh.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Or Jack Dixon, Danny Waldren?



Only one still plays for us! One is relegating welling. One is Ryman south.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2016)

Jules P said:


> Rhys Murrell Williamson played in the friendly. Are we really gonna see him in the pink and blue again?! He was one of my favourite players last season, and is a lot more physical than the other wingers we have... certainly more so than RMP. Thoughts?



Would love to see him back and playing like he did when he arrived. Less so back and wandering around like he was later on last season.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Only one still plays for us! One is relegating welling. One is Ryman south.


One has a new girlfriend.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 15, 2016)

A new gf is always bad for performance.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Only one still plays for us! One is relegating welling. One is Ryman south.


Does he though?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Does he though?



Probably not. Unless he proper apologised.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 15, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> A new gf is always bad for performance.


Depends which type of performance you have in mind?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> I'm a bereft sponsor.



Do you get to pick someone new? What about Karagiannis? You could be the official sponsor of the 'nippy little winger who looks good for a bit but then disappears'. See how many you can collect in a season.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 15, 2016)

Jules P said:


> Rhys Murrell Williamson played in the friendly. Are we really gonna see him in the pink and blue again?! He was one of my favourite players last season, and is a lot more physical than the other wingers we have... certainly more so than RMP. Thoughts?



... No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No.No. No. No. No. No.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 15, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Do you get to pick someone new? What about Karagiannis? You could be the official sponsor of the 'nippy little winger who looks good for a bit but then disappears'. See how many you can collect in a season.


Don't know. Would love to be the general sponsor of inconsistent wingery.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 17, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> A new gf is always bad for performance.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 17, 2016)

Don't think it's been mentioned on here yet:  Gus Sow is now at Lewes, who seem to have found their form of late following an indifferent start to the season:

Lewes | Lewes v Ramsgate


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 17, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


>




What a legend.

Just take a look at Gus Sow,
He's got such a tiny waist.
Him scoring more than Dicko,
Is against all odds, 
And that's what he's got to face!
Just take a look a Gus Sow!!!


----------



## 3010 (Nov 21, 2016)

RMP is now back at Met Police: Cooper Adds Two To Met Squad


----------



## scousedom (Nov 21, 2016)

So he's basically been an undercover nark for the last few weeks - training with us ahead of next Tuesday's game?!


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 21, 2016)

That's our secret new formation blown.


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 21, 2016)

3010 said:


> RMP is now back at Met Police: Cooper Adds Two To Met Squad



We could be facing a joint wing attack of RMP and Lodgey supplying the ammo to Laurent Hamici next week - a true test of our new found resolve.


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 21, 2016)

Also, Dereece Thompson has joined Josh Fernandes on loan at Erith & Belvedere: Three Out and One In for Deres - News - Erith & Belvedere Football Club


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 21, 2016)

See Seb Schoburgh is still going strong, another insanely talented player who should really have played at a higher level but just enjoys life too much!! Is he really only 30??? Quite a Dulwich connection down there at the 'Deres with John Wilfort & Ashley Robinson on coaching / management side, the previously mentioned Thompson & Fernandes as well as Yinka Salami. Also believed Ade Batula, top scorer for the ASPIRE Academy last season, is/was there too?


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 25, 2016)

Good news and not so good news coming out of Maidstone with DD totally out of favour there but the door open for Vas to return.
There could still be a future for Vas Karagiannis at Maidstone United but not for Dumebi Dumaka


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Nov 26, 2016)

Would be good to see Vas back at Maidstone. We certainly need him.


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 26, 2016)

Mugabo has moved to Canvey Island, on loan for a month according to their website - started for them in their 3-0 win aginst Lowestoft today.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 1, 2016)

Elsewhere Ethan Pinnock's star continues to rise 
Rotherham and League One duo target defender


----------



## Jules P (Dec 2, 2016)

How long left on DD and Vas' loans? Feels like we had them in a 2 month loan, about 2 months ago?!


----------



## Christian Burt (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd love Ethan to go to Millwall and be a hit. Great player!


----------



## chris gil (Dec 2, 2016)

ethan always looked like he was calm and had time on the ball , I really do hope he has a long professional career


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 2, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> I'd love Ethan to go to Millwall and be a hit. Great player!


Ball playing defender who doesn't foul people and get suspended - I doubt they'd appreciate him down there.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 4, 2016)

Sean Mason to Godalming Town.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2016)

Ayomide Victor Adeboyego, who was on loan to us from Leyton Orient at the start of the season,is now starting regularly for Margate in Conference South.  

Richmond Ayoola, our youth team centre forward in the promotion season who scored the decisive penalty in the League Cup Semi Final shoot out at home to Thamesmead is at London Bari in the Essex League.

Alex Teniola, who scored twice in the 6-1 win against our most recent opponents Folkestone a couple of months ago, scored the only goal for Thamesmead Town as they beat Great Wakering to move off the bottom of D1N.  He was a bit of a blunt instrument, but I felt he looked more than capable of scoring goals in the Premier Division - surely there are teams at our level who would benefit from his services?

And Rhys Murrell-Williamson is back on the bench at Borehamwood in Conference National


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 6, 2016)

See that Dipo Akinyemi has joined Billericay on loan for a month from Stevenage
Now Akinyemi Joins Billericay on Loan


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 6, 2016)

Shame.


----------



## Lyham (Dec 6, 2016)

Hopefully it's not extended by 3 weeks.


----------



## Scolly (Dec 6, 2016)

.... sits back and awaits news on another short term loan striker whilst two contacted forwards sit on the bench


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 6, 2016)

Billericay are rich now.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 6, 2016)

Scolly said:


> .... sits back and awaits news on another short term loan striker whilst two contacted forwards sit on the bench


 At least they would have told them first...


----------



## 3010 (Dec 9, 2016)

DD has signed for rest of the season:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 9, 2016)

3010 said:


> DD has signed for rest of the season:




Good news. I think he's a really good fit up front for us - scores a fair few but also the physical presence we need.


----------



## NPDHFC (Dec 9, 2016)

Massive signing.


----------



## AveryDave (Dec 9, 2016)

Great news. I realise playing two out and out strikers isn't due to come back into vogue until at least 2020, but would love to see what DD and Carr could do upfront together.

And dare we dream for Karagiannis to do the same?


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 9, 2016)

Keep 'em crossed.
Dulwich Hamlet in discussions over loan hit duo - London News Online


----------



## 3010 (Dec 9, 2016)

Almost overlooked this one as it was just mentioned at the end of the DD signing article but "former AS Monaco defender Lounisse Merzouk has signed for Dulwich Hamlet on a non-contract basis. The 21 year old had previously played for US Le Pontet in France's CFA Groupe C, Step 4 of the French Pyramid."
DD MAKES IT PERMANENT - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
I can't see much info about him online so will be interesting to see if he gets any games.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 10, 2016)

Likewise - all I could find was that he came through the youth set up at Monaco, played a few times for the B team in the CFA before joining his home Town team of Le Pontet which is in the suburbs of Avignon


----------



## AveryDave (Dec 10, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Likewise - all I could find was that he came through the youth set up at Monaco, played a few times for the B team in the CFA before joining his home Town team of Le Pontet which is in the suburbs of Avignon



Love this type of player coming in - you might get a Mathieu Boyer, you might get a Matteo Candolini.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 11, 2016)

AveryDave said:


> Great news. I realise playing two out and out strikers isn't due to come back into vogue until at least 2020, but would love to see what DD and Carr could do upfront together.


Carr was a winger when he first joined us and is genuinely two-footed, so if he's playing well enough he can easily fit into one of the wide roles in either the old 4-2-3-1 formation or the current preference for 3-4-3.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 12, 2016)

Eeek! 
Maidstone United could recall Vas Karagiannis from Dulwich Hamlet loan


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry to see DD go. But Maidstone need Vas back. Urgently.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 15, 2016)

I thought Vas had his weakest game in a hamlet shirt on Tuesday night.

I'm assuming he read the article above and went for a quiet game so as not to draw attention to himself so he can stay with us for the rest of the season...


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 16, 2016)

Unfortunately not 
Maidstone United winger Vas Karagiannis recalled from loan spell at Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 16, 2016)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> I thought Vas had his weakest game in a hamlet shirt on Tuesday night.


I thought he had a weak game at Folkestone and should have been replaced by Carr a lot sooner.  He was relatively quiet over both Royston matches; but valuable contribution overall during his 12 games for Hamlet.  Cheers Vas, and all the best back at Stones.


----------



## 3010 (Dec 17, 2016)

We've signed a couple of Charlton youngsters on loan: DULWICH HAMLET SIGN YOUNG ADDICKS PAIR ON LOAN - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## darryl (Dec 17, 2016)

Oooh! Yamfam's highly rated from what I hear, don't know about Millar.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 18, 2016)

Curiously Chris Millar is the real name of Rat Scabies, who was born at Kingston-on-Thames:

Rat Scabies - Wikipedia


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 18, 2016)

With all the late goals perhaps we need a Captain Sensible in defence?


----------



## philosophical (Dec 18, 2016)

I (for my complete an utter sins) am a Charlton fan, but have been to watch Dulwich Hamlet many times in the past few years when not protesting and such at the Valley. I do go to U23 and U18 games.
Yamfan is a skilled player, slight of build, but has a degree of football intelligence, and a step up to Dulwich will benefit him and I very much hope Hamlet.
In my view he is best used as an attacking central midfielder.
Chris Miller is also a promising youngster, plays in forward positions, is relatively sturdy for his age, a decent team player who can get a goal.
A couple of more reasons to nip down to Champion Hill for me.


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 6, 2017)

Carr has gone on loan to Leatherhead for two months.

Squad News - News - Leatherhead Football Club

Guess he must have really pissed Gavin off after all. Truly hope we've got someone lined up to come in, especially with DD's frequent muscle tweaks.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 7, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Carr has gone on loan to Leatherhead for two months.
> 
> Squad News - News - Leatherhead Football Club
> 
> Guess he must have really pissed Gavin off after all. Truly hope we've got someone lined up to come in, especially with DD's frequent muscle tweaks.



Why are we helping out Leatherhead!!!!! This will not stand!!!!!

Unacceptable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 7, 2017)

Also WTF! Going on loan to somewhere where they didnt care a wall fell on him. And their idol tweets about what a loser he is.

Fucking disgrace!


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 7, 2017)

Never forgive. Never forget.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh wow


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 7, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Carr has gone on loan to Leatherhead for two months.
> 
> Squad News - News - Leatherhead Football Club
> 
> Guess he must have really pissed Gavin off after all. Truly hope we've got someone lined up to come in, especially with DD's frequent muscle tweaks.


fucks sake. un fucking believable. gavin roses petulance trully knows no bounds. and to leatherhead, of all places. disgraceful.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 7, 2017)

and its leatherheads announcement!!!! so much disrespect. what a cunt.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 7, 2017)

If this was a player who hadn't played for the Hamlet before, who'd come in as an unknown, then based on performance on the pitch this season, I don't think anyone would be too fussed about that player moving on. He came in as the number one striker, hasn't done particularly well, and so leaves as what, second or third...?

The fall-out between player and manager is obviously significant - both for the manager to jettison the player and for the player to choose that club - but what do you expect when a player comes on as sub, has a shocker, disobeys team orders to take the worst penno ever in football at a crucial point in the game, then publicly bawls out the manager when he gets the hook? 

As for them announcing it first, maybe their staff aren't on a coach to Canvey? Maybe they've jumped the gun to get a rise (in which case, it worked)? Or maybe when a player falls out with a club and moves on, the club he leaves quite often don't bother to rush to make a lengthy announcement...?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 7, 2017)

scousedom said:


> If this was a player who hadn't played for the Hamlet before, who'd come in as an unknown, then based on performance on the pitch this season, I don't think anyone would be too fussed about that player moving on. He came in as the number one striker, hasn't done particularly well, and so leaves as what, second or third...?
> 
> The fall-out between player and manager is obviously significant - both for the manager to jettison the player and for the player to choose that club - but what do you expect when a player comes on as sub, has a shocker, disobeys team orders to take the worst penno ever in football at a crucial point in the game, then publicly bawls out the manager when he gets the hook?
> 
> As for them announcing it first, maybe their staff aren't on a coach to Canvey? Maybe they've jumped the gun to get a rise (in which case, it worked)? Or maybe when a player falls out with a club and moves on, the club he leaves quite often don't bother to rush to make a lengthy announcement...?



#strangledonpitch

Its 1 1.


----------



## AveryDave (Jan 7, 2017)

scousedom said:


> As for them announcing it first, maybe their staff aren't on a coach to Canvey? Maybe they've jumped the gun to get a rise (in which case, it worked)? Or maybe when a player falls out with a club and moves on, the club he leaves quite often don't bother to rush to make a lengthy announcement...?



They announced it late last night, so would suggest it could well fall into the "get a rise" category.

As for going to Leatherhead, maybe there weren't any other takers? But as I say, this only makes sense if Carr is being replaced with someone who can make us better. We shall see.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 7, 2017)

Where is the picture of him signing a registration form next to his best friend Richard B**dy?

Fucking disgrace.


----------



## blueheaven (Jan 7, 2017)

Don't think anyone comes out of this particularly well. Carr's been disappointing all season and his reaction at being subbed on-and-off the other week was far from professional, but at the same time we look very short of numbers up front and yet again this seems to indicate Rose having a tendency to fall out with players. Hopefully someone else has already been targeted to come in. Pity Dipo Akinyemi's at Billericay as I'd have been delighted to get him back.


----------



## SDE (Jan 7, 2017)

Disgusted.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 7, 2017)

Gavin cost us that game.


----------



## Lyham (Jan 8, 2017)

blueheaven said:


> Pity Dipo Akinyemi's at Billericay as I'd have been delighted to get him back.



Akinyemi, knowing you
A-ha
You love to score a goal or two
Akinyemi, knowing you.

Wasn't his loan at Billericay only for a month? In which case it should be ending/ended.  Sign him up!


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2017)

Sparkle Motion said:


> If you do ever journey to the sunlit uplands of the National League, expect a couple of other differences apart from prohibition. You will no longer be the big cheese with the biggest attendances. And when the big beasts do descend, segregation makes for quite a different atmosphere and crowd dynamic.


I'm quite happy in the lowly lower leagues. The fact that I can drink, stand and mingle freely is a very big part of the attraction for me.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jan 10, 2017)

Word from the horses mouth: Dipo Akinyemi has signed until the end of the season. 

Much needed firepower.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 10, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Word from the horses mouth: Dipo Akinyemi has signed until the end of the season.
> 
> Much needed firepower.



They're afraid!


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

He was at the game tonight and in the bar afterwards with his Mum! Excellent news. Him and DD up top. Sexy.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## blueheaven (Jan 11, 2017)

That is sensational news.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 11, 2017)

YES!!!


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

I was alerted to this Carr thread by a Leatherhead fan and I have to say we were all rather amused by it.  I thought you were on your high horses four years ago - drinking your cans of Red Stripe outside the ground to protest - but given the length time since the incident you have out Dulwiched yourselves.
Let's analyse what happened here.  Your manager and a player have a falling out and to allow things to cool down rings up his mate... "'ere Brades, fancy taking on a striker I'm 'aving issues with?".  "Gav mush, we'll do a two-er or something"... and so you keep (by virtue he hasn't signed permanently elsewhere) and we get a good striker.  You're welcome.
So when your sitting there in your quilted jackets, #refugeeswelcome and £8 burgers take a little step back and at least realise that in the same thread you were worried about losing Vas... an ex-Leatherhead player.  Never forgive.  Never forget.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> I was alerted to this Carr thread by a Leatherhead fan and I have to say we were all rather amused by it.  I thought you were on your high horses four years ago - drinking your cans of Red Stripe outside the ground to protest - but given the length time since the incident you have out Dulwiched yourselves.
> Let's analyse what happened here.  Your manager and a player have a falling out and to allow things to cool down rings up his mate... "'ere Brades, fancy taking on a striker I'm 'aving issues with?".  "Gav mush, we'll do a two-er or something"... and so you keep (by virtue he hasn't signed permanently elsewhere) and we get a good striker.  You're welcome.
> So when your sitting there in your quilted jackets, #refugeeswelcome and £8 burgers take a little step back and at least realise that in the same thread you were worried about losing Vas... an ex-Leatherhead player.  Never forgive.  Never forget.



All leatherhead fans, players, and officials are cheating cunts. Have a nice day.

We don't want to help you. We want to relegate you. We want your debts to overwhelm you.

And we are happy for any players that escape Leatherhead.

Maybe a wall will fall down on you at your shitty ground and you can feel what it is like.


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

That's not very organic...


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> I was alerted to this Carr thread by a Leatherhead fan and I have to say we were all rather amused by it.  I thought you were on your high horses four years ago - drinking your cans of Red Stripe outside the ground to protest - but given the length time since the incident you have out Dulwiched yourselves.
> Let's analyse what happened here.  Your manager and a player have a falling out and to allow things to cool down rings up his mate... "'ere Brades, fancy taking on a striker I'm 'aving issues with?".  "Gav mush, we'll do a two-er or something"... and so you keep (by virtue he hasn't signed permanently elsewhere) and we get a good striker.  You're welcome.
> So when your sitting there in your quilted jackets, #refugeeswelcome and £8 burgers take a little step back and at least realise that in the same thread you were worried about losing Vas... an ex-Leatherhead player.  Never forgive.  Never forget.


*you're


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> *you're



Did you now Vas used to play for Leathehead??? No one told me. I thought you were supposed to warn the public school boys about how to be a fan. 

I look stupid now.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> That's not very organic...



I like organic weetabix. Hate leatherhead. 

If you register on the Leatherhead forum you can discuss us with the other two people on there as well.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Did you now Vas used to play for Leathehead??? No one told me. I thought you were supposed to warn the public school boys about how to be a fan.
> 
> I look stupid now.


EVERYONE KNEW HE GOT THAT MOVE OFF THE BACK OF SCORING LIKE 43 GOALS BY CHRISTMAS LAST SEASON YOU NEED TO PAY MORE ATTENTION


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> EVERYONE KNEW HE GOT THAT MOVE OFF THE BACK OF SCORING LIKE 43 GOALS BY CHRISTMAS LAST SEASON YOU NEED TO PAY MORE ATTENTION



Now you say it. I did see him score a goal or two against us. 

Now how long would Leatherhead scum have taken to forgive us if our actions had cost them promotion?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Now you say it. I did see him score a goal or two against us.
> 
> Now how long would Leatherhead scum have taken to forgive us if our actions had cost them promotion?


Until the next home game at the Bridge.


----------



## Christian Burt (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> I was alerted to this Carr thread by a Leatherhead fan and I have to say we were all rather amused by it.  I thought you were on your high horses four years ago - drinking your cans of Red Stripe outside the ground to protest - but given the length time since the incident you have out Dulwiched yourselves.
> Let's analyse what happened here.  Your manager and a player have a falling out and to allow things to cool down rings up his mate... "'ere Brades, fancy taking on a striker I'm 'aving issues with?".  "Gav mush, we'll do a two-er or something"... and so you keep (by virtue he hasn't signed permanently elsewhere) and we get a good striker.  You're welcome.
> So when your sitting there in your quilted jackets, #refugeeswelcome and £8 burgers take a little step back and at least realise that in the same thread you were worried about losing Vas... an ex-Leatherhead player.  Never forgive.  Never forget.


I'll ignore most of this WUM post: but don't bring the nectar known as Red Stripe lager into this. It's only guilty of providing sweet Jamaican honey on a sunny day lounging in the garden.


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Did you now Vas used to play for Leathehead??? No one told me. I thought you were supposed to warn the public school boys about how to be a fan.
> 
> I look stupid now.



*know


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> *know


So hows Carr working out for you then. Much joy against Woking last night was there?


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

I assume this is a loaded questions as we lost 2-0, but in the interest of sharing he did OK.  Woking are a couple of leagues higher and had us generally well marshalled but made some clever runs and frustrated their defenders.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> I assume this is a loaded questions as we lost 2-0, but in the interest of sharing he did OK.  Woking are a couple of leagues higher and had us generally well marshalled but made some clever runs and frustrated their defenders.



Were you at the game against us where your wall collapsed?

Are you willing to accept that the game should have continued?

Willing to apologise for the behaviour of your players on the day?


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

I think you should move on


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> I think you should move on



Any reason? After all there is no reason to move on. Leatherhead did something despicable and no one will apologise for their behaviour or attempt to make amends.

Instead they include things like #refugeeswelcome, which makes you look a bit like a racist.


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> That's not very organic...



Neither's me calling you a cunt.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> I think you should move on


Onto the question of fielding ineligible players perhaps?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> Onto the question of fielding ineligible players perhaps?



Hahaha! 

Or the fact that their Chairman acquired the position how? No doubt. A lifetime of tireless unapid service to the club.


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Any reason? After all there is no reason to move on. Leatherhead did something despicable and no one will apologise for their behaviour or attempt to make amends.
> 
> Instead they include things like #refugeeswelcome, which makes you look a bit like a racist.



"All leatherhead fans, players, and officials are cheating cunts."

You fellas are a bunch of hypocrites.  Every time there is a 50 50 challenge and your manager plus all 2,000 of you bay go up looking to influence the ref for a red card think about what you're doing.  You feel hard done by?  Tough.  Let me tell you your manager would do the same as did Burgess Hill, Worthing and Cray when some adverse condition came along when they were losing to us.  Do we print THE FOG T-shirts for when we play Burgess Hill (where the senior officials were informing the assessed ref of other games that had been cancelled to pressure him to call of a game when the fog was lifting)?  No.  Your manager will do the same I promise, and you'll go off having a good laugh while you drink organic nettle cider from a jam jar.

You have built up an impressive outfit, and good for you.  I would have thought you could have spent your time more productively like asking why, given your huge attendance, you must be pound for pound the most disappointing side in the league and why (when it comes to play-offs) you are always the bridesmaid.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> "All leatherhead fans, players, and officials are cheating cunts."
> 
> You fellas are a bunch of hypocrites.  Every time there is a 50 50 challenge and your manager plus all 2,000 of you bay go up looking to influence the ref for a red card think about what you're doing.  You feel hard done by?  Tough.  Let me tell you your manager would do the same as did Burgess Hill, Worthing and Cray when some adverse condition came along when they were losing to us.  Do we print THE FOG T-shirts for when we play Burgess Hill (where the senior officials were informing the assessed ref of other games that had been cancelled to pressure him to call of a game when the fog was lifting)?  No.  Your manager will do the same I promise, and you'll go off having a good laugh while you drink organic nettle cider from a jam jar.
> 
> You have built up an impressive outfit, and good for you.  I would have thought you could have spent your time more productively like asking why, given your huge attendance, you must be pound for pound the most disappointing side in the league and why (when it comes to play-offs) you are always the bridesmaid.


Hahaha I like you. Genuinely.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> "All leatherhead fans, players, and officials are cheating cunts."
> 
> You fellas are a bunch of hypocrites.  Every time there is a 50 50 challenge and your manager plus all 2,000 of you bay go up looking to influence the ref for a red card think about what you're doing.  You feel hard done by?  Tough.  Let me tell you your manager would do the same as did Burgess Hill, Worthing and Cray when some adverse condition came along when they were losing to us.  Do we print THE FOG T-shirts for when we play Burgess Hill (where the senior officials were informing the assessed ref of other games that had been cancelled to pressure him to call of a game when the fog was lifting)?  No.  Your manager will do the same I promise, and you'll go off having a good laugh while you drink organic nettle cider from a jam jar.
> 
> You have built up an impressive outfit, and good for you.  I would have thought you could have spent your time more productively like asking why, given your huge attendance, you must be pound for pound the most disappointing side in the league and why (when it comes to play-offs) you are always the bridesmaid.



Was it your safety at risk or your player at risk in the fog?

Did their players tweet about how an it would've felt like a win to have it called off?

We spend our time trying to enjoy the football and the experience at the game rather than obsessing about why we aren't in the conference south. 

And Leatherhead will continue to cheat while hating people that aren't the same as them. And drinking Captain Morgan and Fosters instead of anything nice. 

Concentrate on your chairman and anyone else taking your club for a ride. Good luck with your manager.


----------



## Christian Burt (Jan 11, 2017)

To be fair, I'm definitely now going to use the "pound for pound" analogy for football too. 
It would've been particularly apt during those wonderful days of Peter Garland gracing the hallowed turf of Champion Hill.
HempFree gets at least -26 points, however, for cranking up our beloved B.I.G (who should be resting up)


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> "All leatherhead fans, players, and officials are cheating cunts."
> 
> You fellas are a bunch of hypocrites.  Every time there is a 50 50 challenge and your manager plus all 2,000 of you bay go up looking to influence the ref for a red card think about what you're doing.  You feel hard done by?  Tough.  Let me tell you your manager would do the same as did Burgess Hill, Worthing and Cray when some adverse condition came along when they were losing to us.  Do we print THE FOG T-shirts for when we play Burgess Hill (where the senior officials were informing the assessed ref of other games that had been cancelled to pressure him to call of a game when the fog was lifting)?  No.  Your manager will do the same I promise, and you'll go off having a good laugh while you drink organic nettle cider from a jam jar.
> 
> You have built up an impressive outfit, and good for you.  I would have thought you could have spent your time more productively like asking why, given your huge attendance, you must be pound for pound the most disappointing side in the league and why (when it comes to play-offs) you are always the bridesmaid.


No one to chat to on your own boards. Awwww. Diddums.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> No one to chat to on your own boards. Awwww. Diddums.



They banned Dessie. Its their own fault.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

So HempFree , you came on here trying to be a smart arse, made a complete muppet of your self, came back and had a little hissy fit. Anymore? Because "I have to say, weve all been very amused by it"


----------



## David Lower (Jan 11, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> So HempFree , you came on here trying to be a smart arse, made a complete muppet of your self, came back and had a little hissy fit. Anymore? Because "I have to say, weve all been very amused by it"


Kev Terry sends his regards and says it was the easiest hat trick he has ever scored.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Kev Terry sends his regards and says it was the easiest hat trick he has ever scored.



Not Kev Terry. Where would be if we had won that game? If only he hadn't scored. If only.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

Where is Dessie3 when you need him.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Not Kev Terry. Where would be if we had won that game? If only he hadn't scored. If only.


Didn't make a lot of difference in the end.  We had to wait another two years to go up as Champions, which was well worth the wait IMO, and we arrived in the Premier Division as a ready-made top six side.

If we'd gone up in 2011 I don't think we'd have come straight back down as Leatherhead did, but we may well have had a season or two of losing more games than we won, and the club may not have taken off with the crowd figures as they began to during the final season in D1S.


----------



## SDE (Jan 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Where is Dessie3 when you need him.



Here I am! Wasn't sure if I was allowed to say anything or not. Whenever there's a Leatherhead voice in the room I tend to assume I'm blocked, barred or banned from the conversation. And all that after I sent them a bottle of Bollinger!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Kev Terry sends his regards and says it was the easiest hat trick he has ever scored.


That's your best shot is it. Brilliant. Well done you.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Didn't make a lot of difference in the end.  We had to wait another two years to go up as Champions, which was well worth the wait IMO, and we arrived in the Premier Division as a ready-made top six side.
> 
> If we'd gone up in 2011 I don't think we'd have come straight back down as Leatherhead did, but we may well have had a season or two of losing more games than we won, and the club may not have taken off with the crowd figures as they began to during the final season in D1S.



They came straight down you say? Are you sure??

That doesn't fit in with the narrative of their fans coming onto our forum to give it the biggun. 

Don't you have a jam jar to drink out of?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

SDE said:


> Here I am! Wasn't sure if I was allowed to say anything or not. Whenever there's a Leatherhead voice in the room I tend to assume I'm blocked, barred or banned from the conversation. And all that after I sent them a bottle of Bollinger!



Are you moving?


----------



## SDE (Jan 11, 2017)

We are. Next week! About to message you (via Burty).


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

SDE said:


> We are. Next week! About to message you (via Burty).



To Leatherhead? How far away can one move. Surely its near London!!!


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

SDE said:


> We are. Next week! About to message you (via Burty).



Will you be there on sat?


----------



## David Lower (Jan 11, 2017)

Good luck in the play-offs. 4th time lucky. Hopefully you won't bottle it and be 3-0 down after 35 mins this time


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Good luck in the play-offs. 4th time lucky. Hopefully you won't bottle it and be 3-0 down after 35 mins this time



good luck to you lot in the pl.... oh wait...


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Good luck in the play-offs. 4th time lucky. Hopefully you won't bottle it and be 3-0 down after 35 mins this time



Hopefully  after all football is meaningless if you don't win every game.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> good luck to you lot in the pl.... oh wait...


 I am thoroughly enjoying the way Levred are desperate to get a rise from our fans on here, apart from B.I.G , who responds in his 'naturally trolling' manner with everyone on here.

Keep on posting chaps, if that's what keeps you going...good luck to you.

In the meantime, you might one day understand that the dislike/hatred of your club has nothing to do with the wall coming down, but the reaction of your players & officials at the time, and afterwards. A club with no class...with befits your postings on here. Bye...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Good luck in the play-offs. 4th time lucky. Hopefully you won't bottle it and be 3-0 down after 35 mins this time


 Don't forget the one-off play-off with Wealdstone back in 2004...so it actually makes five.


----------



## David Lower (Jan 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Don't forget the one-off play-off with Wealdstone back in 2004...so it actually makes five.


Your manager is good friends with our chairman (manager at the time). If he isn't bothered about the reaction at the time why are you?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Your manager is good friends with our chairman (manager at the time). If he isn't bothered about the reaction at the time why are you?



Gavin is a saint. He is not friends with anyone dodgy. Gavin is also the whole club. How dare anyone have a different view?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Your manager is good friends with our chairman


He calls him a cunt behind his back, as does your chairmans mum.


----------



## David Lower (Jan 11, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> He calls him a cunt behind his back, as does your chairmans mum.


Were you in the junior debating society at school?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Were you in the junior debating society at school?



On a point of order. We did agree all chairman's mums were on the table.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Were you in the junior debating society at school?


self awareness not really your strongpoint is it.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Were you in the junior debating society at school?


The thing I like about Leatherhead is that there's always lots of space there seeing as so few fans bother turning up to see them.
And I guess the only reason you're posting here is because you're excited to find a non league forum where there's actually any discussion going on. 

Come to think of it, does Leatherhead even have its own forum? A quick search revealed just one dead one.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Your manager is good friends with our chairman (manager at the time). If he isn't bothered about the reaction at the time why are you?


 Because I am a supporter. And in case you hadn't realised supporters see things differently and hold grudges, whatever you want to call it, for slights, valid or not.
And in this case, my total dislike of Levred-Scum is valid, and always will be. Regardless of who our manager's friends are, or who he has forgiven or not.
On each and every time I go to Fetcham Grove for however long I live I will never spend a penny more than I have to, which-when I eventually leave our Committee-will be on admission money only, if I don't choose to go elsewhere on that day.


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

I was charged more for a pint because I had a dulwich scarf on when we went to Leatherhead this season, luckily I procured some cans in the stand..


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Good luck in the play-offs. 4th time lucky. Hopefully you won't bottle it and be 3-0 down after 35 mins this time


IT WAS WINDY


----------



## WillClunas (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> you'll go off having a good laugh while you drink organic nettle cider from a jam jar.



Ffs who told on me this time


----------



## WillClunas (Jan 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> I was charged more for a pint because I had a dulwich scarf on when we went to Leatherhead this season, luckily I procured some cans in the stand..



Their bar wasn't very accommodating of my perfectly reasonable request, either


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 11, 2017)

Great transfer discussion


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

Nothing to discuss innit. 

Everyone loves dipo. Hates leatherhead.


----------



## Scolly (Jan 11, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Great transfer discussion


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Was it your safety at risk or your player at risk in the fog?
> 
> Did their players tweet about how an it would've felt like a win to have it called off?
> 
> ...


Are you Nigel Farage as there is so much hipocracy in this single post, even by football standards.
Risk.  The fog, I would say no they were not hence why we should be more incensed.  With the wall, the ref felt there was a risk and called it off.  You believe he was influenced but your manager/team/supporters, any manager/team/supporters, will do the same every game.
If you don't think there was a risk, then I wonder why you (as a group of supporters) wrote to local authorities to state otherwise.
"We spend our time trying to enjoy the football and the experience at the game" - again, I beg to differ based on this thread.


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Are you Nigel Farage as there is so much hipocracy in this single post, even by football standards.
> Risk.  The fog, I would say no they were not hence why we should be more incensed.  The ref felt there was a risk and called it off.  You believe he was influenced but your manager/team/supporters, any manager/team/supporters, will do the same every game.
> If you don't think there was a risk, then I wonder why you (as a group of supporters) wrote to local authorities to state otherwise.
> "We spend our time trying to enjoy the football and the experience at the game" - again, I bed to differ based on this thread.



Oh give it a rest, along with your tired Observer magazine cliches. Go liven up your own forum.


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

On a more related, but sadder note due to his performance last night, looks like Yamfam is on his way back to the Valley after this Saturdays game. Shame we didn't get to see much more of him in the league.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Are you Nigel Farage as there is so much hipocracy in this single post, even by football standards.
> Risk.  The fog, I would say no they were not hence why we should be more incensed.  With the wall, the ref felt there was a risk and called it off.  You believe he was influenced but your manager/team/supporters, any manager/team/supporters, will do the same every game.
> If you don't think there was a risk, then I wonder why you (as a group of supporters) wrote to local authorities to state otherwise.
> "We spend our time trying to enjoy the football and the experience at the game" - again, I beg to differ based on this thread.


If you dont like what we do, your welcome to cunt off.


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> So HempFree , you came on here trying to be a smart arse, made a complete muppet of your self, came back and had a little hissy fit. Anymore? Because "I have to say, weve all been very amused by it"


...and I thought we were getting along.  It is always difficult to judge the mood of a post and as Dulwich have lacked the emotional maturity over the LAST FOUR YEARS I don't think I can rely on the interpretation of being hissy or otherwise.


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> If you dont like what we do, your welcome to cunt off.


*you're


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> ...and I thought we were getting along.  It is always difficult to judge the mood of a post and as Dulwich have lacked the emotional maturity over the LAST FOUR YEARS I don't think I can rely on the interpretation of being hissy or otherwise.



You're showing a lot of emotional maturity on this thread pal.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Are you Nigel Farage as there is so much hipocracy in this single post, even by football standards.
> Risk.  The fog, I would say no they were not hence why we should be more incensed.  With the wall, the ref felt there was a risk and called it off.  You believe he was influenced but your manager/team/supporters, any manager/team/supporters, will do the same every game.
> If you don't think there was a risk, then I wonder why you (as a group of supporters) wrote to local authorities to state otherwise.
> "We spend our time trying to enjoy the football and the experience at the game" - again, I beg to differ based on this thread.



*hypocrisy


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Are you Nigel Farage as there is so much hipocracy in this single post, even by football standards.
> Risk.  The fog, I would say no they were not hence why we should be more incensed.  With the wall, the ref felt there was a risk and called it off.  You believe he was influenced but your manager/team/supporters, any manager/team/supporters, will do the same every game.
> If you don't think there was a risk, then I wonder why you (as a group of supporters) wrote to local authorities to state otherwise.
> "We spend our time trying to enjoy the football and the experience at the game" - again, I beg to differ based on this thread.



If a wall collapsed. Our first thought would be on the people involved. Football would probably be a distant second. 

Loads of leatherhead officials asked after our welfare I'm sure.


----------



## David Lower (Jan 11, 2017)

We should send Carr back. I think he has been sent undercover by Gavin to deliberately not score and get us relegated. He's probably ineligible as well so that's another 3 points gone.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> We should send Carr back. I think he has been sent undercover by Gavin to deliberately not score and get us relegated. He's probably ineligible as well so that's another 3 points gone.



We agree at last. Bye!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 11, 2017)

David Lower said:


> We should send Carr back. I think he has been sent undercover by Gavin to deliberately not score and get us relegated. He's probably ineligible as well so that's another 3 points gone.


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

all animosity aside, How's Kadell Daniel getting on in Surrey?


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> If a wall collapsed. Our first thought would be on the people involved. Football would probably be a distant second.
> 
> Loads of leatherhead officials asked after our welfare I'm sure.



I think our officials were at hand to help those kids down from the wall as to not damage their onsies...


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> all animosity aside, How's Kadell Daniel getting on in Surrey?


Very much in the Agent Carr camp.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> I think our officials were at hand to help those kids down from the wall as to not damage their onsies...



I think your officials did fuck all to check on the people that were injured. 

I can't believe there were children at a football game dressed in fancy dress. It's fucking wrong you know.


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Very much in the Agent Carr camp.



I owe him that pint, then.


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> You're showing a lot of emotional maturity on this thread pal.


 Wrong time to say "takes one to know one"?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Wrong time to say "takes one to know one"?



A leatherscum says "what"?!


----------



## Al Cunningham (Jan 11, 2017)

I see Billericay have signed Rob Swaine from Bromley. Very good signing for them.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 11, 2017)

Al Cunningham said:


> I see Billericay have signed Rob Swaine from Bromley. Very good signing for them.



Money talks!


----------



## YTC (Jan 11, 2017)

DIPPO! DIPPO DIPPO!


----------



## crocustim (Jan 11, 2017)

So, Dipo's returning huh? Very exciting news! He seemed to have such a nice time with us last year too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2017)

crocustim said:


> So, Dipo's returning huh? Very exciting news! He seemed to have such a nice time with us last year too.


 Good signing by Gavin...


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 11, 2017)

Glad to see this boy back. His power up front was important in keeping us on track for the play offs towards the end of last season. Sadly it looks like he won't be able to help us in our quest for the FA Trophy or Ryman League Cup this season as he's already played in both competitions for St Albans City and Billericay Town respectively.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2017)

Indeed, he's cup tied for the Trophy; ironically because he played against Whitehawk in an earlier round, coming off the bench twice, in the first game & replay for St. Albans City against them...playing a total of 21 minutes in the two matches.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 11, 2017)

BiG Dips


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 11, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> BiG Dips



B.I.G Dips?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> as Dulwich have lacked the emotional maturity over the LAST FOUR YEARS...


What the fuck are you dribbling on about?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Risk.  The fog, I would say no they were not hence why we should be more incensed.  With the wall, the ref felt there was a risk and called it off.  You believe he was influenced but your manager/team/supporters, any manager/team/supporters, will do the same every game.


As If. We are probably the most Morally Pure side in the division.


----------



## HempFree (Jan 11, 2017)

editor said:


> What the fuck are you dribbling on about?


If that was ironic it would be the funniest post I've read. I doubt it though.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> If that was ironic it would be the funniest post I've read. I doubt it though.


Apart from not understanding the meaning of the word 'ironic' what point are you trying to make here? Or is acting like a total _PLEASE LOOK AT ME_ bellend as good as it's going to get?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

HempFree said:


> If that was ironic it would be the funniest post I've read. I doubt it though.



2nd best eva diss.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## HempFree (Jan 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Apart from not understanding the meaning of the word 'ironic' what point are you trying to make here? Or is acting like a total _PLEASE LOOK AT ME_ bellend as good as it's going to get?


Now now editor.  I have been accused of being a cheat, a cunt and now a bellend for simply pointing out that is hardly Leatherhead's fault that your manager cannot handle a certain player and we stepped in to help.  I am sure your player will learn more from our manager and will come back a better player.  As I said; you're welcome.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Yawn! The most ironic thing on this whole thread is your choice of name...I would humbly suggest that is the last thing you are free of, as your brain clearly addled...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 12, 2017)

Just checked, and there is such a thing as nettle cider. Can we get it in please?

http://hushheath.com/shop/cider/jakes-orchard-sparkling-cider-english-nettles/


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Now now editor.  I have been accused of being a cheat, a cunt and now a bellend for simply pointing out that is hardly Leatherhead's fault that your manager cannot handle a certain player and we stepped in to help.  I am sure your player will learn more from our manager and will come back a better player.  As I said; you're welcome.


I think the excitement of posting in a busy fans forum and dealing with fans that turn up to support their team has gone to your head. I asked earlier but got no response: where is the Leatherhead fans forum?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 12, 2017)

I can see being talked about in future like Paxman vs. Howard


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2017)

I think you might mean this one....

The Lip Forums


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 12, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I think you might mean this one....
> 
> The Lip Forums


Though you might want to lurk a while editor , its a frenzy of fevered debate!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I think you might mean this one....
> 
> The Lip Forums



83 posts their longest thread. 8 years ago.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> Though you might want to lurk a while editor , its a frenzy of fevered debate!


Poor chap must be lonely. Quite literally: shit website, no fans!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2017)

HempFree eh? Certainly nailed us with that one. Top bantz.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe I could start a thread for these poor Leatherhead fans to use seeing as as tiny their handful of fans have given up on their own forum? Think of it is as my gift to you, HempFree. I know how lonely it must be for you.


----------



## HempFree (Jan 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Maybe I could start a thread for these poor Leatherhead fans to use seeing as as tiny their handful of fans have given up on their own forum? Think of it is as my gift to you, HempFree. I know how lonely it must be for you.


That is very thoughtful of you.  Could you call it THE FOG so it can be used in the similar vein as here?


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2017)

HempFree said:


> That is very thoughtful of you.  Could you call it THE FOG so it can be used in the similar vein as here?


No, it would have to be called: "A thread for sad, lonely Leatherhead fans who have no forum of their own, provided by the generosity of Dulwich Hamlet."


----------



## YTC (Jan 12, 2017)

Dissing each others forums is so 1999 guys..


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 12, 2017)

YTC said:


> Dissing each others forums is so 1999 guys..



Your right - we should focus on what a bunch of cheating despicable cunts they are and how desperate they are to "move on".


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 12, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Your right - we should focus on what a bunch of cheating despicable cunts they are and how desperate they are to "move on".



*you're


----------



## EDC (Jan 12, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> *you're



* You're


----------



## HempFree (Jan 13, 2017)

editor said:


> No, it would have to be called: "A thread for sad, lonely Leatherhead fans who have no forum of their own, provided by the generosity of Dulwich Hamlet."


Just a point of older old boy.  Leatherhead have a forum but choose not to use it.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 13, 2017)

Can we get a banner made boasting about our forum plz?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 13, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Just a point of older old boy.  Leatherhead have a forum but choose not to use it.



*order

AND DON'T COME BACK


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 13, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Just a point of older old boy.  Leatherhead have a forum but choose not to use it.


In keeping with Leatherhead have a football club, but few choose to support it.


----------



## David Lower (Jan 13, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> In keeping with Leatherhead have a football club, but few choose to support it.



Dulwich are one of the best supported clubs in non league football but are very content to stay at level 3 so they can be a big fish in a tiny pond and continue to boast about their super busy forum and excellent attendences.

Maidstone Bromley Dover and Wimbledon decided they would prefer to get promoted.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 13, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Dulwich are one of the best supported clubs in non league football but are very content to stay at level 3 so they can be a big fish in a tiny pond and continue to boast about their super busy forum and excellent attendences.
> 
> Maidstone Bromley Dover and Wimbledon decided they would prefer to get promoted.


A fine decision, it must be said.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 13, 2017)

Al Crane said:


> Glad to see this boy back. His power up front was important in keeping us on track for the play offs towards the end of last season.


I just hope he finds the same form as he showed last year.  This signing also makes it look like Gavin has given up on Danny Carr and won't want him back, assuming Dumaka's injury isn't going to keep him out for long.  

A great shame to see Danny looking such a pale shadow of the player whose goals fired us to promotion.  His form has been the biggest single disappointment this season for me.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 13, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Dulwich are one of the best supported clubs in non league football but are very content to stay at level 3 so they can be a big fish in a tiny pond and continue to boast about their super busy forum and excellent attendences...


Ah fuck it, what can I say. You've rumbled us, you and your footballing managerial nous. So how about Leatherhead, they happy to stay here, or are they going to drop down this season so they too can be a big fish in a tiny pond?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 13, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Dulwich are one of the best supported clubs in non league football but are very content to stay at level 3 so they can be a big fish in a tiny pond and continue to boast about their super busy forum and excellent attendences.
> 
> Maidstone Bromley Dover and Wimbledon decided they would prefer to get promoted.



I dont want to go up. What do you get?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 13, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> Ah fuck it, what can I say. You've rumbled us, you and your footballing managerial nous. So how about Leatherhead, they happy to stay here, or are they going to drop down this season so they too can be a big fish in a tiny pond?


They'd need to drop to county league level to be a big fish anywhere.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2017)

HempFree said:


> Just a point of older old boy.  Leatherhead have a forum but choose not to use it.


An unused forum is no forum at all. In fact it's a reflection of the lack of dedication and interest from their fans.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Dulwich are one of the best supported clubs in non league football but are very content to stay at level 3 so they can be a big fish in a tiny pond and continue to boast about their super busy forum and excellent attendences.
> 
> Maidstone Bromley Dover and Wimbledon decided they would prefer to get promoted.


Personally, I'm more than happy to stay where we are although the odd obscure cup win would be nice. A glory hunter am I not.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2017)

David Lower said:


> Dulwich are one of the best supported clubs in non league football but are very content to stay at level 3 so they can be a big fish in a tiny pond and continue to boast about their super busy forum and excellent attendences.
> 
> Maidstone Bromley Dover and Wimbledon decided they would prefer to get promoted.


Why do you think their attendances have shot up from around 250 to an average 1,000+ per game and the folks keep coming despite the lack of real success? Any ideas? Anything to be learnt there for other clubs, do you think?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Why do you think their attendances have shot up from around 250 to an average 1,000+ per game and the folks keep coming despite the lack of real success? Any ideas? Anything to be learnt there for other clubs, do you think?


Its the nettle cider is'nt it...


----------



## David Lower (Jan 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Why do you think their attendances have shot up from around 250 to an average 1,000+ per game and the folks keep coming despite the lack of real success? Any ideas? Anything to be learnt there for other clubs, do you think?



It's just a matter of time. Jimmy has increased our attendences by about 100 so we just need another 9 minor celebrities and our attendences will be over 1,000 as well


----------



## Christian Burt (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm going to make a confession here.
Fans of other clubs just don't bother me; and even though it's Leatherhead, if either Mr Lower or Mr Hemp actually read through the lines, they'd probably understand that DHFC is a pretty friendly club, with friendly supporters, AND despite what went on previously, our fans would actually offer up a few suggestions for your club too.


----------



## David Lower (Jan 13, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> Ah fuck it, what can I say. You've rumbled us, you and your footballing managerial nous. So how about Leatherhead, they happy to stay here, or are they going to drop down this season so they too can be a big fish in a tiny pond?



If the river has flooded again it could be a big pond with lots of fish


----------



## JimW (Jan 13, 2017)

Sincerely hope Leatherhead supporters sing their club's name to the tune of Motorhead.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2017)

David Lower said:


> It's just a matter of time. Jimmy has increased our attendences by about 100 so we just need another 9 minor celebrities and our attendences will be over 1,000 as well


Except that's not going to happen because Leatherhead aren't a particularly appealing club, and their fans seems devoid of any original ideas to engage the local community.

And if you can't even muster up the enthusiasm to create a forum, I'd say you're heading for further decline. Shame really, because I quite like your ground. Well, apart from that daft chicken wire drinking area.

PS You didn't answer my question.


----------



## Taper (Jan 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Taper (Jan 13, 2017)

JimW said:


> Sincerely hope Leatherhead supporters sing their club's name to the tune of Motorhead.




No Class or Born to Lose perhaps?


----------



## YTC (Jan 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Except that's not going to happen because Leatherhead aren't a particularly appealing club, and their fans seems devoid of any original ideas to engage the local community.
> 
> And if you can't even muster up the enthusiasm to create a forum, I'd say you're heading for further decline. Shame really, because I quite like your ground. Well, apart from that daft chicken wire drinking area.
> 
> PS You didn't answer my question.



I enjoyed the joke, David Lower.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 13, 2017)

Why can they only drink there? Is it a special UKIP area?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> I'm going to make a confession here.
> Fans of other clubs just don't bother me; and even though it's Leatherhead, if either Mr Lower or Mr Hemp actually read through the lines, they'd probably understand that DHFC is a pretty friendly club, with friendly supporters, AND despite what went on previously, our fans would actually offer up a few suggestions for your club too.


 Speak for yourself...they are one of the few clubs I would never share some of things I try to instigate with. I'm often approached by fans of other clubs, several times a season...and the 'secret' is....lots of ideas, some work, some don't. But hard graft from a different amount of people all adds up to success off the pitch, of which I am but one small cog.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone know how Leatherhead got on yesterday?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 15, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Anyone know how Leatherhead got on yesterday?



Dunno. I heard we bottled our game though?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 16, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Anyone know how Leatherhead got on yesterday?


"Bottled it" at home to K's, despite Daniel & Carr both scoring.


----------



## David Lower (Jan 16, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> "Bottled it" at home to K's, despite Daniel & Carr both scoring.


if you could ask Gav for 2 defenders as well please. Thanks.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 17, 2017)

David Lower said:


> if you could ask Gav for 2 defenders as well please. Thanks.



Not sure you want to be taking our defenders tbh.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 17, 2017)

David Lower said:


> if you could ask Gav for 2 defenders as well please. Thanks.


YOU STAY AWAY FROM THE DRAGE.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 15, 2017)

HempFree said:


> I think you should move on



Are you moving on to the Ryman South? See you later


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 18, 2017)

We have signed Williams Danquah from Wingate & Finchley.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 18, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> We have signed Williams Danquah from Wingate & Finchley.



Let's take all their players )))

Abusive fans!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

Abusive fans???

Pot and kettle son, pot and kettle...


----------



## AveryDave (Feb 21, 2017)

Rhys Murrell-Williamson has joined Vas Karagiannis on loan at Welling United.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 21, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Abusive fans???
> 
> Pot and kettle son, pot and kettle...



 Wingate have one abusive fan. Dont like him.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 21, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Rhys Murrell-Williamson has joined Vas Karagiannis on loan at Welling United.


Ffs. Next!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 21, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Ffs. Next!



Mohamed is cool.


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Mohamed is cool.



He looked decent tonight StephenMac


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 23, 2017)

Mohamed has been put on contract so could be the next ASPIRE Graduate to be picked up...


----------



## 3010 (Mar 24, 2017)

Omar Koroma is back - he looked good in pre-season for us.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 24, 2017)

3010 said:


> Omar Koroma is back - he looked good in pre-season for us.




I hope none of our forwards have got injured.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 25, 2017)

Hopefully it's to give more depth in the squad with these extra games.


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 25, 2017)

The signings of Omar Koroma and Phil Wilson are being funded by fan donations to the 12th Man Scheme.  More info here:
Two New Signings Funded by 12th Man Scheme - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## SDE (Mar 25, 2017)

PHIL!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 25, 2017)

Scrooge said:


> The signings of Omar Koroma and Phil Wilson are being funded by fan donations to the 12th Man Scheme.  More info here:
> Two New Signings Funded by 12th Man Scheme - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Are you going to pay to get my t-shirt cleaned?

WELL!

Are you?

#keeper #leader #legend


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Are you going to pay to get my t-shirt cleaned?
> 
> WELL!
> 
> ...



Sneak it in with Burtys washing!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 25, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> Sneak it in with Burtys washing!



It might shrink! #burn


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> It might shrink! #burn



Then wrap it up for Burtys birthday!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 25, 2017)

Why not just give the t-shirt to Phil? He'll need to keep warm on the bench...


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 25, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why not just give the t-shirt to Phil? He'll need to keep warm on the bench...



Ouch! Extreme sadface.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 26, 2017)

Akinyemi, Dumaka, Koroma, Clunis, Tomlin, Erskine, Camara


Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why not just give the t-shirt to Phil? He'll need to keep warm on the bench...


When did we ever have a spare keeper on the bench?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 26, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Akinyemi, Dumaka, Koroma, Clunis, Tomlin, Erskine, Camara
> 
> When did we ever have a spare keeper on the bench?



I agree. They're certainly unexpected signings. I'm surprised he hasn't got reinforcements for the midfield.


----------



## AveryDave (Mar 26, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Akinyemi, Dumaka, Koroma, Clunis, Tomlin, Erskine, Camara
> 
> When did we ever have a spare keeper on the bench?



Wilson I'd imagine is just to get an experienced keeper on the books on the off chance Edwards misses games.

Koroma is an interesting one though - assume he's been brought in as a like for like replacement for Akinyemi, rather than one of the bigger lads like Dumaka, Erskine or Camara?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 26, 2017)

I think Preston will be rested some games.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 27, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> I think Preston will be rested some games.


 Why? apart from, possibly, the London Senior Cup, would Preston be rested?
If he is the better keeper & on form, why on earth would he be dropped?


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 27, 2017)

The simple fact is that with the games coming thick and fast Gavin has reacted just incase we have an injury in that position!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 27, 2017)

He loves his line that is for sure.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 27, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I agree. They're certainly unexpected signings. I'm surprised he hasn't got reinforcements for the midfield.


Koroma was on fire in pre-season, but we all assumed he'd only be understudy to Carr and he went to Wealdstone.  If I could bring in someone who impressed in pre-season without being signed I'd rather Leon Fisher - superb ball-player and reader of the game, he could comfortably offer an alternative to any of Beaney, Kargbo or Carew; those three appeared to be competing for two placed at the start of the season, but the way the team has evolved all three are in our preferred XI and we're a bit short of options if one is missing.


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 27, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Koroma was on fire in pre-season, but we all assumed he'd only be understudy to Carr and he went to Wealdstone.  If I could bring in someone who impressed in pre-season without being signed I'd rather Leon Fisher - superb ball-player and reader of the game, he could comfortably offer an alternative to any of Beaney, Kargbo or Carew; those three appeared to be competing for two placed at the start of the season, but the way the team has evolved all three are in our preferred XI and we're a bit short of options if one is missing.



Totally agree. Fisher had a real presence and would have helped take some of the pressure of Kargbo. We just don't look the same when he's not in the team


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 27, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Totally agree. Fisher had a real presence and would have helped take some of the pressure of Kargbo. We just don't look the same when he's not in the team


I've no idea where Fisher is now.  I've been looking out for his name in match reports all season but haven't noticed him anywhere.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Mar 27, 2017)

I think I saw that Fisher was at Bedfont and Feltham a while ago


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 27, 2017)

Al Cunningham said:


> I think I saw that Fisher was at Bedfont and Feltham a while ago


Correct:

Leon Fisher - Bedfont & Feltham 1st Team - Bedfont & Feltham FC

Only four appearances though, and seems to have moved on again.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 27, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Correct:
> 
> Leon Fisher - Bedfont & Feltham 1st Team - Bedfont & Feltham FC
> 
> Only four appearances though, and seems to have moved on again.



He certainly looked to be a better player than that. Is he a 'difficult' character perhaps?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 27, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He certainly looked to be a better player than that. Is he a 'difficult' character perhaps?



I think it was the opposite - he left on very good terms. I know he'd asked to join us before.

Totally agree, as well. Think he'd be a great addition for this final run in.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 27, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why? apart from, possibly, the London Senior Cup, would Preston be rested?
> If he is the better keeper & on form, why on earth would he be dropped?



Just a hunch


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 28, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think it was the opposite - he left on very good terms. I know he'd asked to join us before.
> 
> Totally agree, as well. Think he'd be a great addition for this final run in.


I believe our transfer deadline is the end of this week so still time to add another player or two.  I'd like some direct cover for Beaney/Kargbo rather than having to keep dropping Carew to half back and Tomlin into his role.


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 29, 2017)

Couple of days before transfer deadline and Danny Carr's loan spell at Leatherhead has finished.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 29, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I believe our transfer deadline is the end of this week so still time to add another player or two.  I'd like some direct cover for Beaney/Kargbo rather than having to keep dropping Carew to half back and Tomlin into his role.



Ravel Morrison on £2000 a week?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 30, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> Couple of days before transfer deadline and Danny Carr's loan spell at Leatherhead has finished.


Doesn't do them any favours.  Eight goals in 14 league appearances for a struggling side is potentially the difference between staying up and going down:

Ryman League Premier Division | Appearances | Daniel Carr


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 30, 2017)

#DHFCTV report Danny Carr moved to Sweden #odd

I love you DHFCTV please don't become BTFCTV. 

Maybe #bbc maybe #sky

Maybe one more year!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Mar 31, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> #DHFCTV report Danny Carr moved to Sweden #odd
> 
> I love you DHFCTV please don't become BTFCTV.
> 
> ...



Felt obliged to create an account just to put you at ease, BTFC could never interest me, Dulwich were the first non-league club I watched and now has my support


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

baleboy_93 said:


> Felt obliged to create an account just to put you at ease, BTFC could never interest me, Dulwich were the first non-league club I watched and now has my support



Isn't that nice  surprised you haven't both been picked up by a TV station....

Of course you could do radio  poor Jamal!

Anyway. Everyone loves all the hard work you put in. Especially those that aren't watching the games 

Hopefully there will be a big party for everyone to enjoy at the end of the season. 

Thank you both!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

Stop following me around YTC


----------



## baleboy_93 (Mar 31, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Isn't that nice  surprised you haven't both been picked up by a TV station....
> 
> Of course you could do radio  poor Jamal!
> 
> ...


My mates frequently say I have the face for radio so why not  it's been great working for the club, we both enjoy it, and I can't thank all the fans enough for their kind words and support throughout the season.

already started working on a bloopers reel for that party!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

baleboy_93 said:


> My mates frequently say I have the face for radio so why not  it's been great working for the club, we both enjoy it, and I can't thank all the fans enough for their kind words and support throughout the season.
> 
> already started working on a bloopers reel for that party!



With friends like that... Harsh!


----------



## Al Cunningham (Mar 31, 2017)

I see Karragianis has joined Tonbridge until the end of the season


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

Al Cunningham said:


> I see Karragianis has joined Tonbridge until the end of the season



Disliked! Outrageous!

Was hoping for them to make playoffs as well


----------



## AveryDave (Mar 31, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Disliked! Outrageous!
> 
> Was hoping for them to make playoffs as well



Would have had him back like a shot - shame, that.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Would have had him back like a shot - shame, that.



Formation trouble the only downside.


----------



## AveryDave (Mar 31, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Formation trouble the only downside.



Think he could play in a two up front - the Tomlin role rather than Akinyemi or Dumaka. Possibly in the Carew role off the front two as well. But yeah, at the moment if would be a case of fitting him in. Just think he's got such quality though - five goals and three assists whilst he was here, and part of some excellent performances.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

AveryDave said:


> Think he could play in a two up front - the Tomlin role rather than Akinyemi or Dumaka. Possibly in the Carew role off the front two as well. But yeah, at the moment if would be a case of fitting him in. Just think he's got such quality though - five goals and three assists whilst he was here, and part of some excellent performances.



Indeed. He bad man for not coming back.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 31, 2017)

Al Cunningham said:


> I see Karragianis has joined Tonbridge until the end of the season



I can see the skillful Karagiannis fitting in well with their lump-it-up-to-the-big-bastard footballing ethos.

Their farm-like pitch could prove interesting if he decides to go on a mazy dribble, too.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I can see the skillful Karagiannis fitting in well with their lump-it-up-to-the-big-bastard footballing ethos.
> 
> Their farm-like pitch could prove interesting if he decides to go on a mazy dribble, too.



They need him to get into playoffs. And better them than you know who.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 2, 2017)

No I don't? Enfield Town? Billericay Town? Wingate & Finchley?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No I don't? Enfield Town? Billericay Town? Wingate & Finchley?



All 3 of them!


----------

